# Seguimento - Dezembro 2008



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 01:18)

Dezembro



Começamos Dezembro com temperaturas bem baixas, esperemos que seja bom prenúncio para o Inverno.

Alguns provérbios do mês:




_Dezembro com Junho ao desafio, traz Janeiro frio.

Dezembro frio, calor no estilo.

Em Dezembro, treme de frio cada membro.

Nem em Agosto caminhar, nem em Dezembro marear.

Nuvens em Setembro: chuva em Novembro e neve em Dezembro.

Mal vai Portugal , se não há três cheias antes do Natal.

Do Natal a Santa Luzia cresce um palmo o dia.

Ande o frio por onde andar, no Natal cá vem parar.

Noite de Natal estrelada dá alegria ao rico e promete fartura ao pobre.

Natal a assoalhar e Páscoa ao luar.

Em Dezembro descansar para em Janeiro trabalhar.

Depois que o Menino nasceu, tudo cresceu.

Pela Santa Luzia, minga a noite e cresce o dia._


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Dez 2008 às 02:51)

Boas noites comeco o 1 de Dezembro com o pé direito 

Temp min 5.4 ºC 
Temp actual 5.8 ºC
Rajada max 93.2 Km\h 
Pressão 1006.2 hPa 
Humidade 88%
O record de windchill foi batido ... no 1 de Dezembro -10.1 ºC xD


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2008 às 10:05)

Bom Dia

Como o tempo passa depressa, já estamos em dezembro e o natal está porta, por cá a Minima deste 1º dia de dezembro foi de 3.4ºC, por agora sigo com 7.6ºC e céu nublado com abertas.

Bom dia para todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 10:39)

Bom dia. 
Hoje a mínima foi de *5,1 ºC* e o dia começou com abertas.
Todavia, a noite foi marcada pela chuva moderada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 10:45)

Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *5,1 ºC*
Tx: *12,0 ºC*

P. Acum.: *10,0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 10:59)

A temperatura minima foi de *3,7ºC*
A humidade esta noite não variou ficando sempre pelos 95%


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 11:07)

Bom dia

Céu com poucas nuvens e 3,1ºC por agora.

Mínima de 0,6ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 11:31)

Até agora a temperatura mínima está nos *0,3ºC* .


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2008 às 13:24)

hoje tive uma mínima fresquinha--------4.7ºC a 3ª mais baixa do ano

Dezembro começa bem fresco


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 15:14)

Começo Dezembro, com uma máxima de *12,1ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo
Temp: *6,8ºC*
Hum: *92%*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2008 às 17:59)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 8,9 ºC (12h07)
Mínima = 3,1 ºC (08h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 4,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Aguaceiros fracos ao final da tarde.*


ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 3,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. máxima = 8,9 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 18:53)

A máxima foi de *10,2 ºC*, pelas 11:30h da manhã.
Durante o resto da tarde, a temperatura andou muitas vezes entre os 6 e os 7 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2008 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui um dia que faz lembrar Janeiro ou Fevereiro mas não Dezembro, devido às temperaturas baixas.

Máxima: 12.2ºC
mínima: 4.4ºC
actual: 6.5ºC


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2008 às 21:11)

*(01-12-2008)

t.max:  10.7ºC
t.min:  4.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 21:36)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima: *10,3ºC*
Mínima: *4,7ºC*

Precipitação: *4,2mm*


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2008 às 21:38)

extremas de temperatura:  Tmín 0ºc  Tmax 6,3ºc


----------



## henriquesillva (1 Dez 2008 às 21:39)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................4.6º
T máx.................................9.1º

H min.................................59%
H máx................................79%

Pressão actual....................1016 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 21:40)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *5,1 ºC*
Tx: *10,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *5,6 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 22:01)

Neste momento tenho 6,0ºC, após uma descida aos 5,6ºC, altura em que igualei a Temperatura Mínima do Dia!


De realçar a Máxima mais baixa do Ano, de *9,5ºC*!!

*Extremos de Hoje:*





Embora na tabela estejam referidos 5mm de Precipitação, a Estação indica 5,4mm, e é esse o valor que julgo que deve ser levado em Consideração!


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 22:16)

Extremos de hoje:

0,6ºC / 4,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Dez 2008 às 22:19)

Boa noite. Hoje por cá dia de boas abertas.

Tmin - 12,8ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 22:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *8,9ºC* 
Tmín: *0,3ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2008 às 22:55)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima 10.5ºC
T.Minima: 3.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2008 às 22:59)

Temperaturas de hoje 1.1/7.3ºc.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2008 às 23:30)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 11,3ºC
Tmin: 7,2ºC (neste preciso momento, mas não deve descer mais até às 23:59h!!)


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

Boa noite

Dados do dia 1 de Dezembro 

Temp min 5.1 ºC as 23h58
Temp max 9.3 ºC as 10h30 
Pressão 1017 hPa 
Humidade 88%

Max mais baixa do ano tambem tal como o gil


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 00:01)

*Extremos do dia 01.Dezembro*

Temp máxima: *12,1ºC*
Temp minima: *3,2ºC*


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 00:14)

Extremos:

Mín -2.5ºC
Máx +4.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2008 às 00:15)

Por cá mínima de 5.6ºC e máxima de 9.2ºC  estou com 6.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2008 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

1.0ºC / 4.8ºC


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2008 às 00:29)

*Melgaço*

Extremos do dia:
Max: 7.3ºC 
Min: 1.0ºC

Neste momento 1.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 01:57)

*Extremos do dia 1 de Dezembro aqui na Arroja - Odivelas:*
Tmin: 4,1ºC (a  mais baixa do ano).
Tmáx: 9,2ºC (a mais baixa do ano).
Precipitação: 6,6mm.

*Conclusão:* Dia mais frio do ano aqui em Odivelas. 


Por agora sigo com 6,6ºC e 76% de humidade.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2008 às 03:59)

Por aqui, à beirinha de chegar a temperatura negativa 0,9º ,
( desde 27.01.2007 que tal não acontece)
depois de uma máxima que mais parece uma  mínima em dia de frio, 8,8º,
algumas poças de água das recentes precipitações 
começam a "vidrar" e algum gelo aparece já nos tejadilhos dos carros.
É o final de UM GRANDE FIM DE SEMANA ...
amanhã tudo regressará à normalidade...


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 07:19)

Hoje, registei a minima mais baixa do ano *1,4ºC*

Céu limpo e levantou um pouco de vento (5-10km/h)
Temp: *1.4ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## Teles (2 Dez 2008 às 07:34)

Bom dia! Aqui o dia começou com céu limpo e uma temperatura de 2.3


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 07:37)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Hoje, registei a minima mais baixa do ano *1,4ºC*
> 
> Céu limpo e levantou um pouco de vento (5-10km/h)
> Temp: *1.4ºC*
> Hum: *90%*



Nova minima do ano *1,3ºC*


----------



## Sueste (2 Dez 2008 às 07:50)

Olá bom dia!
Tive de minima de 4.6ºC e neste momento estou com 6.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 07:59)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Nova minima do ano *1,3ºC*



Mais uma nova minima do ano *1,2ºC*

Há geada nos telhados


----------



## PDias (2 Dez 2008 às 08:27)

Bom dia, hoje aqui a minima durante a madrugada foi de 3,5ºC, apesar de eu esperar que descesse mais, já que ontem durante o dia cheguei a ter 3,4ºC.  O céu está limpo.
Boa Semana p/ todos.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2008 às 09:03)

Bom dia... Aqui no Castelo da Maia, mínima de 0.4ºC e presentemente 2ºC e muita muita geada... Céu limpo


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 10:02)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo esta manhã, pressão em 1023 hPa. Em algumas zonas presença de geada...


*Tmin 3,2ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 10:02)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o dia acordou com valente geada, a Minima foi de 1.4ºC.Neste momento estão 7.4ºC e muito Sol


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2008 às 10:26)

Bom dia!!

Madrugada surpreendentemente fria *-4,1ºC*.


Neste momento estão *0,2ºC* e um sol magnífico que reflecte em toda a neve acumulada nas montanhas à volta da cidade!


Obrigatório óculos de sol




__________


----------



## PDias (2 Dez 2008 às 10:37)

Boas, por aqui sigo com céu limpo e 6,5ºC.


----------



## squidward (2 Dez 2008 às 14:46)

o vento estragou um possível recorde da mínima, ficou-se pelos *4.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2008 às 15:00)

Boas

A mínima aqui foi de apenas 5,5ºC foi até mais alta que na outra noite, o vento por aqui também estragou a mínima. tive uma rajada de 40,3km/h ás 4:58 da madrugada...


----------



## HotSpot (2 Dez 2008 às 16:37)

Máximo Hoje:  13.3 ºC (14:01) 
Mínimo Hoje:  3.2 ºC (07:30) 

Dia ainda muito fresco. Amanhã a realidade já vai ser diferente, chuva com temperaturas mais amenas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 17:07)

Dia fresco por aqui, mas com uma tarde relativamente agradável.
Destaque para a manhã, que se iniciou com uma temperatura relativamente baixa.


Tm: *4,1 ºC*
Tx: *13,9 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*

---

Hoje o dia foi de céu completamente limpo e a pressão sobe a olhos vistos, estando já nos *1027,6 hPa*.


----------



## Santos (2 Dez 2008 às 17:14)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima até agora foi de 1.9ºC.
Neste momento 6.6ºC - 1024 hpa


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 17:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. Máxima: *8,8ºC* (Temp maxima mais baixa deste ano)
Temp. Minima: *1,2º* (Temp minima mais baixa deste ano)

Conclusao:
Hoje, foi um dia muito frio

Chuva fraca
Temp: *7,5ºC*
Hum: *87%*

Será que a temperatura vai subir agora a noite??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 17:39)

Actualmente, o céu está limpo e a temperatura desce aos *9,8 ºC*.
Veremos a que horas entram as nuvens, que vão fazer subir momentaneamente a temperatura.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 17:42)

O ceu ta muito nublado e a temperatura continua a descer

Temp: *7,2ºC*
Hum: *88%*


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2008 às 17:47)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 9,2 ºC (14h22)
Mínima = 0,8 ºC (08h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 5,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 9,2 ºC (dia 2)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 17:54)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Será que a temperatura vai subir agora a noite??



Penso que, quando muito, ela irá estagnar. 
Não me parece que suba acima da tua actual máxima, até às 0h.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2008 às 17:55)

parece que pelo norte, as nuvens começaram já a entrar...
Hoje não tenho extremos de temperatura, mas a máxima rondou os 14ºC
De momento estão 11.2ºC e alguma nebolusidade a querer vir de norte...


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2008 às 18:43)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*12,8ºC* (14:25)
Mínima:*5,5ºC* (7:21)

Humidade:

Máxima:*79%* (14:12)
Mínima:*37%* (15:24)

Rajada máxima: *40,3km/h N* (4:58)

Precipitação:*0,0mm*

Actualmente:
*9,6ºC (-0,2ºC/hr)
49%HR
1026hpa
14,7km/h
Ponto de orvalho: -0,6ºC
Windchill:8,3ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2008 às 18:45)

Por cá estou com 8.5ºC, hoje devemos ter umas mínimas espetaculares  pois como amanhã a temperatura vai subir, hoje a noite deve ser fria e húmida.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (2 Dez 2008 às 19:11)

Boas Tardes 

Hoje o dia aqui foi frio e ventoso ... vento na ordem dos 15km\h a 30 km\h
a minha minima nao foi alem dos 5.7 ºC e a maxima ficou se pelos os 11.8 ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 19:30)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.1ºC
T.Minima: 1.4ºC

Neste momento estão 7.0ºC e céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2008 às 20:00)

Boas...por aqui céu ainda limpo com vento moderado de W e.

A temperatura vai descendo com 5.3ºc pressão estável e 65%hr


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 20:18)

Boa noite,
sigo com 10,5ºC
ceu nublado
86%HR
1025hpa

Resumo do dia:
min 9,6ºC
máx 12,5ºC
prec 0,7mm
rajada máxima 25 km/h
UV máx. 01


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2008 às 20:56)

Será que esta pré-frontal não trará cotas um pouco mais baixas que o esperado?
Bragança 3.3º


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2008 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e uma noite fria em que registei a mínima mais baixa do ano, enquanto a máxima foi superior à de ontem, esta noite vamos ver até onde ela desce.

Máxima: 13.9ºC
mínima: 2.7ºC 

actual: 6.7ºC


----------



## Redfish (2 Dez 2008 às 21:14)

Por aqui 4º 
Ceu limpo


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2008 às 21:20)

9.5Cº em lisboa-olivais norte mas muito provavelmente vou ter uma minima de 8Cº devido á entrada quente de W que se fará sentir a partir das 11h....
o que ademira são as minimas baixissimas no algarve e alentejo litoral que se fizeram sentir neste FS passado tipicas de uma onda de frio do mes de janeiro.
quanto á neve eu penso que poder-se-hão ver alguns flocos na cota 1000m mas que a cota subirá rapidamente e desde 5ª até ao pros FS a neve deverá andar pelos 1800m


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Dez 2008 às 21:23)

boas

por aqui tudo calmo, 8.1º, vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## storm (2 Dez 2008 às 21:27)

Temperatura actual: 7.7ºC

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (2 Dez 2008 às 21:39)

Boa noite por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, a temperatura maxima atingiu os 10 graus.
Ao final da tarde começou a aparecer uns cirros, neste momento a temperatura é de 2.9 e céu pouco nebulado


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Dez 2008 às 21:39)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.............................3.6º  (06h39m)
T máx...........................10.5º  (16h12m)

H min............................52%
H máx...........................78%

Pressão actual...............1025 hPa


----------



## Met (2 Dez 2008 às 21:43)

Loures-7ºc (indicação do carro)


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2008 às 21:46)

Aqui vai descendo mas muito lentamente!! Vou com 8,5ºC e vento fraco a humidade é de 58% e a pressão de 1026hpa..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 21:48)

Met disse:


> Loures-7ºc (indicação do carro)



E eu, relativamente próximo de ti, em Moscavide, tenho *7,7 ºC*.
Essa zona é um pouco mais fria do que esta, durante a noite.
É perfeitamente natural que tenhas 7 ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2008 às 21:49)

Por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros.

Tmin - 14,8ºC
Tmax - 18,6ºC

Actual - 17,1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2008 às 21:58)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *9,9ºC*
Tmín: *0,6ºC* (fiquei surpreendido )


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2008 às 22:23)

Extremos de Hoje:

Max: 6.5ºC
Min: -1.0ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2008 às 22:36)

Extremos dehoje:

-4,5ºC / 6,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 22:55)

O ceu está pouco nublado
Quero sol e frio
Temp: *6,7ºC*
Hum: *91%*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 23:06)

Neste momento tenho 6,5ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*





Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de 11,7ºC
Por lá, ás 20:41 estavam 9,2ºC de Temperatura e 1027 hPa de Pressão!


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 23:29)

Hoje: -4.9ºC/5.9ºC


----------



## fsl (2 Dez 2008 às 23:39)

Em OEIRAS TEMPs relativamente baixas:

[/ Condições actuais (actualizado a 02-12-08  23:32) 
Temperatura:  7.2°C  
Humidade: 80%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 3.9°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1027.9 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 5.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  487.8mm 
Wind chill:  7.2°C  
Indíce THW:   7.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  7.1°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  5.3°C às   8:24  14.7°C às 14:32 
Humidade:  42%  às  14:50  86%  às   0:00 
Ponto de Orvalho:  1.7°C às  14:45  5.6°C às   9:38 
Pressão:  1019.6mb  às   0:00  1028.8mb  às  20:03 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   33.8 km/hr  às  15:17 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  3.3°C às   5:39  
Maior Indíce Calor   13.3°C às  13:00 

SIZE]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2008 às 23:46)

Boas..céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco com a temperatura a subir 4.9ºc.

Temperaturas de 1.3/12.3ºc

Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 00:08)

*Extremos do dia 2 de Dezembro:*

Tmin: 5,7ºC
Tmáx: 12,3ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm

----------

Por agora 7,2ºC, embora já tenham estado 6,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2008 às 00:10)

Extremos de 2 de Dezembro:

TMáx:11,1ºC
TMin: 7,1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2008 às 00:17)

Extremos de hoje:

Tp: Máx: 10,1ºC/ Min: 3,8ºC
HR: 88%
Prs: 1028Hpa
Vt: 0Km/h
Prc: 0,0mm


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2008 às 00:19)

Ta a chover
Temp: *7,2ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2008 às 00:21)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Madrugada surpreendentemente fria *-4,1ºC*.





Dan disse:


> Extremos dehoje:
> 
> -4,5ºC / 6,3ºC





Bgc disse:


> Hoje: -4.9ºC/5.9ºC





Aqui a mínima apenas chegou aos -1,0ºC 

A máxima é que já foi mais aceitável, 5,5ºC.

Neste momento tenho 3,3ºC (a subir) e céu encoberto com algum chuvisco.


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2008 às 00:29)

boa noite neste momento 3.2ºc com ceu limpo, deixo um gráfico que ilustra bem como foi este mês de Novembro


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2008 às 00:30)

Sigo com 9,6ºC
ceu nublado
89%HR
1026hpa


----------



## Gongas (3 Dez 2008 às 00:50)

Bem, hoje tive mna serra da Lousã, que camada de neve, nunca vi akela serra dakela maneira. agora já chove por aki, e apesar de ainda algum frio, deixa-me triste ver desaparecer o branco da maioria das nossas serras.


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2008 às 01:03)

Fil disse:


> Aqui a mínima apenas chegou aos -1,0ºC
> 
> A máxima é que já foi mais aceitável, 5,5ºC.
> 
> Neste momento tenho 3,3ºC (a subir) e céu encoberto com algum chuvisco.



A minha minima também só foi -1.0ºC. 
Como estamos a uma altitude mais elevada do que o *Dan* e o *Zoelae13*, e provavelmente houve inversão térmica, as nossas minimas foram bem mais altas do que as deles 
Já o *Bgc* joga noutro campeonato, tem obtido sempre as minimas mais baixas aqui na zona de Bragança.


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2008 às 01:12)

*(02-12-2008)

t.max:  13.3ºC
t.min:  4.6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2008 às 01:46)

A temperatura está a subir com uma rapidez impressionante  já vou com 9.0ºC há 45 minutos tinha 5.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 01:53)

Aqui caiu há pouco um aguaceiro fraco!
Mas não chegou a 0,2mm

Por agora 8,3ºC e 79% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 07:32)

Bons Dias!

Grande subida de Temperatura a partir da 1h, pelo que a Mínima foi de *5,6ºC*

Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos 0,0ºC/h


----------



## amarusp (3 Dez 2008 às 07:51)

Bom dia!
Periodos de chuva, muito nevoeiro.


----------



## storm (3 Dez 2008 às 08:08)

Temperatura mínima: 4.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 9.1ºC

Noite com alguns aguaceiros fracos acompanhados de vento moderado.
Neste momento, céu muito nublado, ameaça chover sem vento


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 09:10)

A Temperatura vai subindo, pelo que tenho 11,4ºC neste momento!

Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,9ºC/h

O Céu esteve "ameaçador" há pouco, mas nem uma pinga caiu... Neste momento o Céu está a abrir, mas o Sol ainda se encontra coberto...


----------



## thunderboy (3 Dez 2008 às 09:17)

Bom dia.
Por aqui estão 6.4ºC e já chuviscou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de apenas *7,8 ºC*.
Gago Coutinho chegou aos *7,3 ºC*. 
Tal homogeneidade se deveu à entrada das nuvens.


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2008 às 09:24)

Bom dia


5,7ºC e chuva moderada.

Mínima de 3.4ºC.


----------



## DMartins (3 Dez 2008 às 09:34)

Bom dia.
9º, 
Chuva (bastante) por vezes forte, 
acompanhada de vento com rajadas consideráveis.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2008 às 09:38)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 2.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 5.6ºC e o céu está muito nublado, de referir que esta madrugada caiu um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## ct5iul (3 Dez 2008 às 10:10)

BOM DIA LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento em geral fraco de oeste e sem chuva.
Hoje a mínima foi de 7,2ºC às 0h.

Por agora 12,1ºC
A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de uns tímidos 0,2mm.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Dez 2008 às 10:27)

Temperatura a chegar nos 14,0ºC e ainda 10:26

A temperatura não chegava a este valor desde 28/NOV

0,2mm e aguaceiros fracos a qualquer altura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 10:31)

AnDré disse:


> A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de uns tímidos 0,2mm.



A minha precipitação acumulada é de uns _tímidos_ *0,0 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2008 às 10:34)

Bom dia
Por aqui vai chovendo desde +/- 23:30, ás 8:30 já tinha 8.3mm, lá se vai a neve no caramulo.

Tmin. 4.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 10:37)

Chove com bastante intensidade na zona de Manteigas e estão 6,6ºC
Em Loriga também chove com 5ºC

Lá se vai a neve...


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 10:38)

Bom dia!

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado, a espaços chuva forte. A temperatura subiu claramente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 11:00)

Aqui o sol brilha entre boas abertas.
A temperatura sobe até aos *13,9 ºC* mas não deve tardar até começar a descer.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 11:02)

Caros colegas do MeteoPT, deixo aqui esta mensagem em seguimento normal por não encontrar lugar mais apropriado para a mesma.

Durante os próximos dias, e por tempo ainda indeterminado, não partilharei aqui os meus registos de temperatura. Tal decisão prende-se com uma análise comparativa dos meus valores de temperatura (sobretudo mínima) com os valores de estações próximas. Se pequenas diferenças seriam sempre admissíveis pela micro localização da estação, diferenças de 3ºC para uma estação que se encontra a pouco mais de 1000 metros (RUEMA dos H.U.C.) durante dois dias foram mais que suficientes para tomar a minha decisão e tentar procurar uma alternativa (que não vai ser fácil). Até lá continuarei a partilhar as minhas observações  comentários com todos vocês obviamente.

Pelos mesmos motivos não irei apresentar o resumo mensal de Novembro.

Pelo mencionado as minhas desculpas, e espero em breve poder contribuir com dados mais fiáveis!


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Dez 2008 às 11:08)

Por aqui, sem surpresas  e à imagem de todo o norte e centro, clara subida da temperatura e chuva moderada, por vezes forte.
É o degelo total...
Haverá mais marés...


----------



## iceworld (3 Dez 2008 às 11:17)

vitamos disse:


> Caros colegas do MeteoPT, deixo aqui esta mensagem em seguimento normal por não encontrar lugar mais apropriado para a mesma.
> 
> Durante os próximos dias, e por tempo ainda indeterminado, não partilharei aqui os meus registos de temperatura. Tal decisão prende-se com uma análise comparativa dos meus valores de temperatura (sobretudo mínima) com os valores de estações próximas. Se pequenas diferenças seriam sempre admissíveis pela micro localização da estação, diferenças de 3ºC para uma estação que se encontra a pouco mais de 1000 metros (RUEMA dos H.U.C.) durante dois dias foram mais que suficientes para tomar a minha decisão e tentar procurar uma alternativa (que não vai ser fácil). Até lá continuarei a partilhar as minhas observações  comentários com todos vocês obviamente.
> 
> ...



Vitamos ainda há uns dias me lembrei de ti ao passar junto de tua casa pois tenho reparado que sempre que passo ai a temperatura sobe 1 ou 2º no carro. Tal como acontece quando entramos na cidade, parece que essa zona ai é outra cidade, subindo a temperatura. Tens algum plano para a colocação do sensor?


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 11:18)

Por aqui, caiu um Aguaceiro Moderado, há pouco, mas nada registei na Estação...

A Temperatura está nos 12,8ºC, e o Vento está Moderado, nos 32,8 km/h de NO (315º)

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,5ºC/h


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2008 às 11:23)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 11,6ºC
85%HR
1026hpa
ceu nublado

min 9,4ºC


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 11:25)

iceworld disse:


> Vitamos ainda há uns dias me lembrei de ti ao passar junto de tua casa pois tenho reparado que sempre que passo ai a temperatura sobe 1 ou 2º no carro. Tal como acontece quando entramos na cidade, parece que essa zona ai é outra cidade, subindo a temperatura. Tens algum plano para a colocação do sensor?



Talvez abrigado a sul, mas teria que fazer muita bricolage! Eu sei que é contra todas as regras colocar um sensor a sul, mas aqui talvez seja mais próximo do valor real:

- A janela a Norte virada para a EMA dos HUC apresenta valores muito superiores porque os prédios imediatamente em frente parecem criar uma espécie de barreira. A estação dos HUC situa-se num ponto mais baixo e muito desimpedido

- A janela a sul apresenta muito mais espaço aberto, encontrando-se os prédios em frente a um nível ligeiramente inferior. Fica virado para um vale profundo que bordeja a Conchada de frente para Montes Claros (uma zona que costuma ser mais fria).

A decisão não é fácil e apresenta muitos impedimentos físicos como a ausência de varandas e espaços livres... veremos o que me surgirá!


----------



## iceworld (3 Dez 2008 às 11:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Caros colegas do MeteoPT, deixo aqui esta mensagem em seguimento normal por não encontrar lugar mais apropriado para a mesma.
> 
> Durante os próximos dias, e por tempo ainda indeterminado, não partilharei aqui os meus registos de temperatura. Tal decisão prende-se com uma análise comparativa dos meus valores de temperatura (sobretudo mínima) com os valores de estações próximas. Se pequenas diferenças seriam sempre admissíveis pela micro localização da estação, diferenças de 3ºC para uma estação que se encontra a pouco mais de 1000 metros (RUEMA dos H.U.C.) durante dois dias foram mais que suficientes para tomar a minha decisão e tentar procurar uma alternativa (que não vai ser fácil). Até lá continuarei a partilhar as minhas observações comentários com todos vocês obviamente.
> 
> ...



Que estação é essa? Onde consultas os dados?


----------



## thunderboy (3 Dez 2008 às 11:39)

Por aqui chove com intervalos de intensidade fraca a normal.


----------



## Bgc (3 Dez 2008 às 11:52)

Chuva forte aqui pela Invicta.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Referia-ma ao REUMA dos HUC!



A RUEMA dos H.U.C. é uma estação urbana da rede do Instituto de Meteorologia. Os dados estão aqui:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp       (seleccionar RUEMA - Coimbra- Hospital Universitário)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

Por aqui estão 12.5ºC, céu muito nublado e por vezes vai chuviscando


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

Por aqui tá a começar a chuviscar, estou com 13.3ºC e o vento está moderado.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 12:31)

Por aqui também vai chuviscando.
Vou com 0,5mm.

Vento fraco de oeste e 12,7ºC
Humidade nos 85%.

------------

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade nas serras do norte e centro.
Penhas Douradas às 11h estava com 1,9ºC e 4,4mm.
Montalegre com 6,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 12:42)

Mais um Aguaceiro Moderado... E estou com 13,1ºC

Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,0ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2008 às 12:53)

Boas tardes então já cá têmos novamente anão é verdade
Por aqui acordamos com algumas nuvens altas e neblina,mas ao longo da manhã o céu foi nublando com os primeiros aguaceiros a cair por volta das 11h,e têm aumentado de intensidade.

A temperatura já subiu 1.4ºc em 30 minutos com actual 8.8ºc e continua.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 12:56)

Bom dia pessoal...
Por aqui, chuva e mais chuva, temperatura amena, nos 14ºC, pressão atmosférica desceu claramente, como seria de esperar, estando agora nos 1020hpa...
Lá se vai a neve...


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 13:01)

Boas

Aqui chuviscou de manha mas de tarde vai cair com um pouco mais de força  a temperatura é de 13,1ºC


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2008 às 13:05)

aqui também já houve chuva fraca

a mínima atingiu os 5.2ºC


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2008 às 13:08)

começou a chover com alguma intensidade agora

14.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2008 às 13:11)

Por aqui neste momento também já chove com mais intensidade e estão 12.1ºC


----------



## rodrigom (3 Dez 2008 às 13:11)

muita chuva agora por aqui!


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2008 às 13:17)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado, céu encoberto, vento moderado e 13,5ºC.


----------



## Teles (3 Dez 2008 às 13:23)

Boas tardes, por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros fracos e a temperatura minima esta madrugada foi de 1.5.
O dia começou com céu pouco nebulado,neste momento chove moderado e a temperatura é de 11.0 graus


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 13:25)

JoãoPT disse:


> Já ouvi aqui falar que no dia 12 vamos todos ter *trovoadas*, alguém me pode explicar isso melhor?



Quem disse isso? 

Por aqui tenho vento moderado agora, céu muito nublado e ameaça chover. 14,5º e 1020 mb de pressão.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Dez 2008 às 13:27)

Já chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2008 às 13:30)

Lightning disse:


> Quem disse isso?
> 
> Por aqui tenho vento moderado agora, céu muito nublado e ameaça chover. 14,5º e 1020 mb de pressão.





DRC disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se durante os próximos
> dias haverão condições favoráveis a formação
> de trovoadas?





Lightning disse:


> Nos próximos dias não sei, o que sei é que se os modelos não se alterarem muito, a partir de mais ou menos dia 12 vais tê-las sim, e eu também... Aliás todos nós... As tão desejadas trovoadas...
> 
> Quanto à pergunta mesmo concreta em si, junto-me a ti também, porque também gostava de saber a sua resposta...



Foi aqui que eu li podes-me explicar?


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 13:31)

Lightning disse:


> Quem disse isso?
> 
> Por aqui tenho vento moderado agora, céu muito nublado e ameaça chover. 14,5º e 1020 mb de pressão.



Agora já temos as contas certas, vamos a ver mais logo, com as mínimas...


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

JoãoPT disse:


> Foi aqui que eu li podes-me explicar?



Posso com certeza. 

Os modelos antigos (as RUN's já desactualizadas) estavam a prever condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas vindas do interior, era uma situação parecida à dos últimos dias de Setembro do ano passado, altura que nunca esquecerei... 

Assim que saíram os modelos actualizados essas previsões "desapareceram" e deram lugar ao frio agora bastante falado um pouco por todo o fórum.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

mr. phillip disse:


> Agora já temos as contas certas, vamos a ver mais logo, com as mínimas...



Ainda bem. Logo à noite comparamos as mínimas.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2008 às 13:42)

Lightning disse:


> Posso com certeza.
> 
> Os modelos antigos (as RUN's já desactualizadas) estavam a prever condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas vindas do interior, era uma situação parecida à dos últimos dias de Setembro do ano passado, altura que nunca esquecerei...
> 
> Assim que saíram os modelos actualizados essas previsões "desapareceram" e deram lugar ao frio agora bastante falado um pouco por todo o fórum.



Então obrigado já está esclarecido, e quanto a Setembro do ano passado, acho que nenhum de nós esquecerá


----------



## F_R (3 Dez 2008 às 13:44)

Boas

Dia chuvoso este com 11.6ºC neste momento e já 3.4mm acumulados, a pressão é de 1017.3 mb.

A minima foi de 2.9ºC


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2008 às 13:45)

Isto é que foi chover, durante +/- 30 minutos choveu intensamente por aqui.
O vento sopra moderado a forte.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 16mm

Deve estar a chegar a Coimbra Vitamos


----------



## Serrano (3 Dez 2008 às 13:59)

Chuva na Covilhã, com 8.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, lá se vai a neve, pelo menos nas cotas intermédias da Serra, porque na Torre continua a nevar.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 14:02)

jpmartins disse:


> Isto é que foi chover, durante +/- 30 minutos choveu intensamente por aqui.
> O vento sopra moderado a forte.
> Precipitação desde as 00h: 16mm
> 
> Deve estar a chegar a Coimbra Vitamos



Se essa tá achegar cá então que direi da que já caiu a manhã toda! Impressionante sobretudo a partir das 12h! Muita chuva... quicá ainda impressionados pela neve da Helena nem reparámos bem no que aí vinha... 

E caramba como ela cai agora! Dilúvio!


----------



## Bgc (3 Dez 2008 às 14:04)

Por Bragança, parece que vai chovendo e a temperatura ronda os 6ºC.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 14:07)

Já há uns 5 dias ou mais que eu não via o valor "14,6º" na minha estação...


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2008 às 14:10)

vitamos disse:


> E caramba como ela cai agora! Dilúvio!



Por aqui as estradas ficaram debaixo de água, estou curioso para ver actualização do radar do IM.
Temp. actual 12.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2008 às 14:12)

Por aqui vai caindocom o vento moderado SW.

Com a temperatura nos 9.9ºc, a pressão depois ter subido aos 1028hpa já levou novo trambolhão 1015.2hpa 92%hr.

Quanto a  0.5mm.

Até logo


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 14:22)

Vai caindo também por aqui, com o vento a soprar moderado de oeste.
12,9ºC, 85% de humidade
1,1mm acumulados.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 14:25)

Só eu é que ainda n acumulei qualquer quantidade de chuva... 

A temperatura está a descer. 14,5º agora. A pressão manteve-se. 1020 mb.

Vento fraco, inferior a 5 km/h, variável. Mr Phillip, em caso de qualquer anomalia nos teus dados de temperatura ou algo do género, faz um quote a este post e avisa-me.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 14:46)

Por aqui também já levo *1,1mm* acumulados!

A Temperatura tem estado estagnada entre os 13,2ºC e os 13,3ºC
Já o Vento, tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, estando agora nos 30,2 km/h de ONO (292º)

Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,0ºC/h


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2008 às 14:51)

Hoje, a minima foi registada a 00h com *6,9ºC *

Por volta das 11h30 caiu uma grande chuvada acompanhada de vento forte

Céu muito nublado
Temp: *14,1ºC*
Hum: *84%*


----------



## kikofra (3 Dez 2008 às 14:53)

aqui ja chove para ai a 2h...  choveu tipo neve mas nao chegava ao chao e eram pequenas particulas


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 15:01)

O céu escureceu bastante. Não tarda nada começa a chover moderadamente. O vento começa a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 15:03)

Por cá, já acumulei *0,6 mm*.
A temperatura está nos *12,5 ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 15:04)

A chuva por aqui cai fraca agora mas ainda não parou! É impressionante aquilo que choveu hoje!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 15:09)

vitamos disse:


> A chuva por aqui cai fraca agora mas ainda não parou! É impressionante aquilo que choveu hoje!



Por aqui, nada de especial.
A intensidade é mínima, raramente passa de chuviscos.
A regularidade também não é muita, pois tanto chuvisca como deixa de chuviscar, logo de seguida.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 15:22)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderadamente...
A cobertura de nuvens é muito baixa, já nem sequer vejo o rio de minha casa... Sigo com 13.7ºC e 1016hpa (há pouco estava em 1020 - descida brusca e acentuada).


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2008 às 15:32)

Boa tarde

Manhã muito chuvosa em Bragança. 
Neste momento não está a chover, mas o céu está muito nublado...

A minha estação marca 7.8ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Dez 2008 às 15:50)

Boas pessoal

Isto hoje ainda nao parou de 
Já vai com 15.2 mm acumulados

A temperatura é de 11.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 15:52)

Continua a chover com fraca intensidade.
Tenho, até agora acumulados, *1,0 mm*.
A temperatura pouco se altera e está nos *12,4 ºC*.


----------



## F_R (3 Dez 2008 às 15:53)

Como sempre quando chove um pouco mais que o normal

Lá se foi a luz


----------



## Brunomc (3 Dez 2008 às 16:14)

boa tarde

por aqui o céu tem estado encoberto com chuva moderada

o vento está fraco

tenho 11.5¤C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 16:25)

O vento está a ficar mais forte e atingiu agora os *47 km/h*.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2008 às 16:26)

Chuva moderada
Temp: *12,6ºC*
Hum: *84%*


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 16:31)

Finalmente os números mexeram-se 

Chove fraco;
0,5 mm até agora;
13,4º;
vento moderado, variável;
humidade 91%;
pressão 1018 mb.

Rajada máxima: incríveis 14 km/h........


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2008 às 16:32)

Céu muito nublado.
Chuva Fraca ou Chuvisco.
Temperatura a rondar os 13ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 16:53)

A chuvinha molha parvos continua desde o inicio da tarde e não parou ainda, não registei ainda 1mm  o vento está a ficar mais forte e tive a pouco uma rajada de 49,5km/h de NW... 

12,5ºC
96%HR
1015hpa
41,9km/h NW


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 16:54)

13,3ºC, 1015hpa, e a descer...
Continua a chover, ininterruptamente...


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 16:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> 13,3ºC, 1015hpa, e a descer...
> Continua a chover, ininterruptamente...



13,4º e estão quase estagnados.
1017 hPa


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Dez 2008 às 16:59)

Boas Tardes por aqui tambem chove muito.
Por aqui tive uma minima de 6.9 ºC e uma maxima de 12.9 ºC
Precipitacao 3.0 mm
Vento de Oeste com rajadas na ordem dos 46 km\h ...


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2008 às 17:05)

Chuva torrencial agora!
Por entre a chuva, cairam algumas pedras de granizo.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Dez 2008 às 17:08)

Por aqui está a ser um dia cinzentão....
Já choveu "alguma coisa"  e agora, embora o céu esteja nublado, não me pareça que vá chover.

Sigo com:
T: *8,7ºC*
HR: *92%*
P: *1014,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Dez 2008 às 17:15)

DRC disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora!
> Por entre a chuva, cairam algumas pedras de granizo.



Chegou agora aqui a Vale figueira  chuva torrencial tocadaa vento e tb caiu granizo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 17:21)

Já acumulei *1,8 mm* hoje.
Continua a chover fraco, mas o vento sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## Met (3 Dez 2008 às 17:23)

Por Cascais:

Céu bem cinzento e chuva intervalada a espaços por rajadas de vento.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 17:24)

Ultima rajada mais forte de *52,9km/h W*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 17:30)

Cai um forte aguaceiro que faz a precipitação acumulada saltar dos *1,8 mm* para os *5,0 mm* actuais. 
A temperatura cai dos *13,2 ºC* para os *12,7 ºC* actuais.


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 17:43)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Cai um forte aguaceiro que faz a precipitação acumulada saltar dos *1,8 mm* para os *5,0 mm* actuais.
> A temperatura cai dos *13,2 ºC* para os *12,7 ºC* actuais.



sima chuva era forte e a temp agora é de 12.1Cº.
preparem-se os da margem sul e setubal


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 17:45)

parece que há convecção a formar-se por todo o pais e que até amanha á noite ainda podemos ter surpresas


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 17:52)

stormy disse:


> sima chuva era forte e a temp agora é de 12.1Cº.
> preparem-se os da margem sul e setubal



Preparado e à espera...


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 17:52)

Chove forte agora


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 17:58)

stormy disse:


> sima chuva era forte e a temp agora é de 12.1Cº.
> preparem-se os da margem sul e setubal





stormy disse:


> parece que há convecção a formar-se por todo o pais e que até amanha á noite ainda podemos ter surpresas



Só boas notícias hoje


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 17:59)

mr. phillip disse:


> Preparado e à espera...



Já somos dois. Mr Phillip, abocado veio uma rajada de vento que me fez caír a bike do suporte na varanda. Aí onde estás, como é mais alto, como é que está o vento neste momento?


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 18:00)

é pena q a chuva me tenha estragado a aula de tenis....o tenis do clube TAP nao tem cobertura 
o bom é que parece que nao vai ficar por aqui agora chove fraco e temp de 12.1Cº


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 18:04)

Começou a chuva forte agora. Alto temporal, não se vê nada com tanta chuva, está muito vento agora. O pluviómetro marca quase a cada segundo que passa


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 18:08)

Lightning disse:


> Já somos dois. Mr Phillip, abocado veio uma rajada de vento que me fez caír a bike do suporte na varanda. Aí onde estás, como é mais alto, como é que está o vento neste momento?



Está a soprar forte, de NO, creio...
É para acompanhar a chuva forte que vai caindo. A temperatura, essa é que não cai, 13.3ºC


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 18:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Está a soprar forte, de NO, creio...
> É para acompanhar a chuva forte que vai caindo. A temperatura, essa é que não cai, 13.3ºC



Eu registo 13,7º


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 18:14)

Esse aguaceiro forte passou-me completamente ao lado.
Por aqui chove fraco mas constante desde a hora de almoço.

Vou com 4,2mm acumulados.

A temperatura está nos 11,2ºC
A humidade nos 95%.

O vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 18:27)

Continua a chuva mas mais fraca, assim forte foi pouco tempo! levo acumulados 2,1mm de chuva até ao momento, ficou foi mais frio tenho agora 11,4ºC e vento moderado


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 18:34)

Aumentou para *3,1mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 18:36)

Caem, de vez em quando, alguns aguaceiros.
Vou já com *6,0 mm* acumulados e uma temperatura de *11,5 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2008 às 18:37)

Extremos de hoje:

3,4ºC / 8,9ºC


Por agora céu coberto por nuvens altas e 6,2ºC.


----------



## Redfish (3 Dez 2008 às 18:39)

12º e chuva fraca


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 18:43)

5,6 mm acumulados até agora. Nada mau.


----------



## Santos (3 Dez 2008 às 18:44)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tem chovido generosamente por vezes com maior intensidade, também o vento sopra a gosto de quando em vez

Neste preciso momento 10.2ºC - 1016 hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2008 às 18:50)

Por cá a chuva rendeu 1 mm  estou com 12.0ºC e tive uma rajada máxiama de 72.4 km/h.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 18:52)

Por agora vêm aí algumas abertas, mas depois volta a chuva, como se pode ver. Esta vai ser uma noite animada...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 18:53)

Por aqui, tem Chovido Fraco, pelo que neste momento levo *3,2mm* de Precipitação!

O Vento também teve rajadas Fortes! Tive um Máximo de *56,1 km/h*, pelas 16:40!

Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC
Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,5ºC/h


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2008 às 18:57)

Céu muito nublado
mas agora já não chove.

(PS: Como funciona isso do nível de cada pessoa. Ex. Cirrus , cumulusnimbus?)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2008 às 18:57)

Boa Noite

Por aqui choveu bem durante 4h, neste momento estão 11.4ºC e céu nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.3ºC
T.Minima: 2.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2008 às 18:59)

Extremos de hoje:

3.6ºC / 9.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2008 às 19:08)

Boa noite

Dia invernal por aqui... com frio e chuva

A temperatura mínima que ficou registada na minha estação foi a temp. que estava no momento em que fiz o reset diário, ontem ás 23h30 e que era de *+3,3ºC*

A máxima não foi além de *+8,8ºC*

Neste momento registo +6,1ºC e 56% de HR (nem parece que choveu)


----------



## jonaslor (3 Dez 2008 às 19:10)

Boa noite.
O dia ficou marcado por chuva.
Sigo com 5.ºC.
Saudades da D. Helena.


----------



## StormFairy (3 Dez 2008 às 19:16)

Boas cheguei agora a casa apanhei uma VALENTE MOLHA  em Palmela pelas 17.45hrs 

Caiu bem durante uns 10 minutos  apanhou-me desprevenida.

Estão 11ºC por aqui e MUITO nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos de palmela, não dá para ver Setubal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2008 às 19:21)

Boas...por aqui o céu está muito nublado,desde das 16h que não .

A temperatura está estagnada há muito tempo nos 9.4ºc, com vento fraco W.
Quanto a  rendeu 2.5mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 19:27)

DRC disse:


> Céu muito nublado
> mas agora já não chove.
> 
> (PS: Como funciona isso do nível de cada pessoa. Ex. Cirrus , cumulusnimbus?)



Depende do número de mensagens. 

Agora és Cirrus, quando passares as 200 mensagens evoluis para Cumulus, às 500 és Nimbostratus, às 1500 és Cumulonimbus, e por aí adiante.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 19:30)

Por cá, estou com *11,3 ºC* estáveis e céu muito nublado.
Vai chuviscando e o dia vai rendendo, não estava à espera de acumular *6,2 mm* hoje !


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 19:35)

Nestes dias é que rendia ter um pluviómetro...
Sigo com chuva, e com uma ligeira descida da temperatura: 12.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (3 Dez 2008 às 19:39)

Pela Lousã foi um fim de manhã e inicio de tarde com chuva, sendo várias vezes forte, tendo sido o dia mais chuvoso desde o Verão.


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2008 às 19:40)

Boa noite
por aqui ceu nublado
10,5ºC
87%HR
1025 hpa

Resumo do dia:
min: 9,4ºC
máx: 14,2ºC
máximo UV: 2
rajada máx.: 17km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2008 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, algum vento e algumas pingas que nem molham o chão que seca de tempo, quero é sol e calor para ir para a praia, , que saudades do final de Setembro, farto destas frentes miseráveis que nem deixam neve nem chuva, quanto não vale uma gota fria como aquela que tive no final de Setembro, isso sim, é espectáculo, agora estas frentes que deixam 1 ou 2 mm que não servem para nada, mais vale estar sol e calor. 

Máxima: 15.3ºC
mínima: 3.8ºC
Actual: 11.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 20:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, algum vento e algumas pingas que nem molham o chão que seca de tempo, quero é sol e calor para ir para a praia, , que saudades do final de Setembro, farto destas frentes miseráveis que nem deixam neve nem chuva, quanto não vale uma gota fria como aquela que tive no final de Setembro, isso sim, é espectáculo, agora estas frentes que deixam 1 ou 2 mm que não servem para nada, mais vale estar sol e calor.
> 
> Máxima: 15.3ºC
> mínima: 3.8ºC
> Actual: 11.8ºC



Uma gota fria?


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Dez 2008 às 20:26)

boas

As depressões isoladas em altitude são, em termos meteorológicos, designadas por “gotas frias” (terminologia castelhana). Trata-se de centros de baixas pressões que geralmente se encontram entre os 5000 e os 9000 metros de altitude, com um diâmetro a variar entre os 500 e os 1000 quilómetros, e associado a um núcleo de ar muito frio. São responsáveis pela ocorrência de nebulosidade do tipo médio, à qual estão associadas precipitações que podem ser muito elevadas. Geralmente dissipam-se lentamente e apresentam uma direcção incerta, uma vez que depende sobretudo dos movimentos verticais do ar no seu interior.
A sua presença manifesta-se com maior intensidade, por exemplo, no Mediterrâneo Ocidental, afectando directamente o litoral mediterrâneo de Espanha.
A maior parte destas depressões originam-se a partir de um brusco corte da corrente de jacto (“Jet stream”); isto acontece quando do sector frio do Jet stream se desprende um redemoinho de ar frio, que se desloca para Sul, penetrando numa massa de ar mais quente, constituindo desta forma uma “gota” que gira sobre si própria. O ar frio da depressão fica, desta forma, completamente separado da sua fonte de origem, não tendo associada a presença de sistemas frontais.
A energia destas depressões é procedente dos ventos da corrente de jacto e pela “injecção” de ar frio; a sua quantidade é tão grande que a “gota fria” fura a atmosfera para baixo, já que o ar que a constitui é mais pesado que o ar quente em que se encontra submersa, o que pode provocar, também, a formação de um centro de baixas pressões em superfície, reforçando desta forma os fenómenos meteorológicos associados à própria “gota fria”: enquanto o ar frio desce, o ar quente das camadas inferiores da atmosfera é obrigado a subir violentamente. Estão assim criadas as condições para a ocorrência de precipitações muito abundantes, a que se associam frequentes trovoadas.
Tendo em conta que a “gota fria” não é alimentada exteriormente por novas “injecções”de energia, irá pouco a pouco perdendo o seu próprio vigor e acabará por se dissipar a si própria.
Cabe destacar que nem sempre as “gotas frias” levam à formação da depressão à superfície; então pode acontecer a ocorrência de precipitações na área central de um anticiclone de superfície.

já não me lembro de onde tirei isto.

neste momento 11.8º sem chuva, vento fraco

abraços


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

ajrebelo disse:


> ..."Estão assim criadas as condições para a ocorrência de precipitações muito abundantes, a que se associam frequentes trovoadas...."
> 
> já não me lembro de onde tirei isto.
> 
> ...



Trovoadas? Onde?   

Obrigado pela explicação que não podia ser mais detalhada


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................7.4º
T máx..................................12.8º

H min..................................63%
H máx.................................98%

Pressão actual......................1016 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (3 Dez 2008 às 21:09)

Por aqui:
T: *6,8ºC* (estável como uma rocha)
HR: *87%*
P: *1014,6mb/hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2008 às 21:15)

Boa noite! Dia de céu muito nublado e quente. Hoje não choveu e o vento foi fraco.

Tmin - 14,8ºC
Tmax - 20,9ºC
Actual - 18,7ºC


----------



## amarusp (3 Dez 2008 às 21:23)

Boa noite!
Precipitação acumulada de hoje:19,30 mm
Temperatura actual: 5,0ºC
A Estrada  entre Loriga-Lagoa Comprida-Torre- Piornos encontra-se encerrada devido a mais um nevão.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2008 às 21:36)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 9,4 ºC (11h50)
Mínima = 2,7 ºC (02h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 8,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Muita chuva ao final da tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = *9,4 ºC* (dia 3)


----------



## Almeida (3 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

Boa noite .
Por Leiria :

Tmax: 13,2º
Tmin :4,2º
Tactual: 10,5º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

Boas...por aqui já vamos com o céu limpo e 8.3ºc, com vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2008 às 21:45)

ajrebelo disse:


> Cabe destacar que nem sempre as “gotas frias” levam à formação da depressão à superfície; então pode acontecer a ocorrência de precipitações na área central de um anticiclone de superfície.
> 
> já não me lembro de onde tirei isto.



Aparece aqui (a versão original é em castelhano e encontra-se no METEORED).


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2008 às 22:13)

Por cá mínima de 5.7ºC e máxima de 13.5ºC actualmente estou com 11.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 22:15)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima:*14,6ºC*
Mínima:*7,1ºC*

Humidade:

Máxima:*98%*
Mínima:*58%*

Rajada máxima: *52,9km/h W*

Precipitação: *3,1mm*

Actualmente:
*11,7ºC
83%HR
1017hpa
7,1km/h NNW*


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Dez 2008 às 22:23)

Gerofil disse:


> Aparece aqui (a versão original é em castelhano e encontra-se no METEORED).



boas

isso mesmo, tinha ficado com este texto juntamente com outros que tinha pesquisado e já não tinha a informação da fonte.



10.9º, céu nublado, vento fraco

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 22:31)

Neste momento tenho 12,0ºC, completamente estagnados... A Temperatura Mínima de amanhã já será muito mais alta...

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2008 às 22:41)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temp minima: *6,9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 22:43)

Aqui parou de chover, a temperatura estagnou completamente: 12.6ºC...
A pressão atmosférica parou também de descer, estabilizando nos 1016hpa...


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 22:54)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aqui parou de chover, a temperatura estagnou completamente: 12.6ºC...
> A pressão atmosférica parou também de descer, estabilizando nos 1016hpa...



Tens a certeza que tens a estação bem e isso? É que eu tenho 1019 mb de pressão e 12,8º (a temperatura está certa mas a pressão não...).


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2008 às 22:57)

Boa noite
sigo com 10,2ºc
ceu nublado
1025hpa
91%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 22:59)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,8 ºC*
Tx: *14,0 ºC*

P. Acum.: *6,2 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 23:00)

Lightning disse:


> Tens a certeza que tens a estação bem e isso? É que eu tenho 1019 mb de pressão e 12,8º (a temperatura está certa mas a pressão não...).



Precisamente. 
A pressão deve ser calibrada para *1019 hPa*.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 23:03)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Precisamente.
> A pressão deve ser calibrada para *1019 hPa*.



Ou seja, eu tenho a pressão bem, e o Mr Phillip deve de calibrá-la de acordo com a minha, certo?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 23:05)

Lightning disse:


> Ou seja, eu tenho a pressão bem, e o Mr Phillip deve de calibrá-la de acordo com a minha, certo?



Correcto, pois o valor de referência é de *1019 hPa* para essa zona.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 23:07)

Neste momento, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.
Seriam motivos para a temperatura descer um pouco, mas nem por isso.
Mantém-se firmemente nos *11,3 ºC* e não quer descer, típico de um dia de chuva.
Todavia, este dia surpreendeu-me pela positiva, nunca esperei tanta precipitação para hoje.


----------



## fsl (3 Dez 2008 às 23:08)

*Hoje em Oeiras, agora TEMP 5º superior `de ontem a esta hora:

[ Condições actuais (actualizado a 03-12-08  23:02) 
Temperatura:  12.9°C  
Humidade: 81%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 9.7°C  
Vento: 4.8 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1019.0 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 4.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 9.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  492.2mm 
Wind chill:  12.9°C  
Indíce THW:   12.7°C  
Indíce Calor:  12.7°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  6.2°C às   0:35  15.4°C às 10:33 
Humidade:  72%  às  10:41  92%  às   5:58 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.3°C às   0:07  12.8°C às  16:56 
Pressão:  1016.8mb  às  17:54  1028.2mb  às   0:14 
Precipitação mais intensa:   83.4mm/hr  às  18:02 
Maior Rajada Vento:   41.8 km/hr  às  17:54 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  6.1°C às   0:14  
Maior Indíce Calor   15.0°C às  10:03 

/B]*


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 23:11)

12,8º
vento fraco, inferior a 5 km/h, variável
81% HR
1019 mb
Acumulado total de precipitação: 5,6 mm 

Este foi o maior valor de acumulado de precipitação registado desde que tenho a estação a funcionar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco e parado nos 8.3ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje  2.4/10.4ºc precipitação 2.5mm.

Amanhã vamos ter mais.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

Lightning disse:


> Acumulado total de precipitação: 5,6 mm
> 
> Este foi o maior valor de acumulado de precipitação registado desde que tenho a estação a funcionar.



Finalmente resolvido o problema do pluviómetro.
Espero que assim se mantenha.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2008 às 00:16)

Boa noite pessoal

Estão 5.3ºC em Bragança, mas já tive 5.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 00:16)

*Extremos do dia 3 de Dezembro*

Tmin: 7,2ºC
Tmáx: 13,2ºC
Precipitação: 4,2mm

--------

Por agora, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de norte.
10,8ºC e 85% de humidade relativa


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2008 às 00:20)

De momento, céu limpo, pressão nos 1016hpa, temperatura nos 12.7ºC.
Até amanhã!


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2008 às 00:22)

De momento, céu a limpar, temperatura nos 12.7ºC, pressão nos 1016hpa.
Até amanhã!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 00:29)

AnDré disse:


> Por agora, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de norte.
> 10,8ºC e 85% de humidade relativa



Estás mais frio do que eu ! 
Despeço-me com *11,2 ºC*, *81 %* de H.R., *1018,7 hPa* e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2008 às 00:29)

Está a chover com *10,9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2008 às 01:32)

Boas noites..por aqui depois de um dia 3 muito chuvoso e ventoso eis que chega um dia 4 bastante calmo..Céu Pouco Nublado vento fraco e temperatura nos 11ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Dez 2008 às 03:06)

Por aqui,ainda com 11,3º quase  tropical, se atendermos que a mínima, vai ser hoje mais alta que a máxima dos últimos 4 dias.
Nada que não estivesse já anunciado.
Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e de quando em vez, chuvisca.
Este molha tolos irritante está instalado.
Que saudades do fim de semana acabado...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2008 às 07:28)

Bons Dias!

Vai para aqui um Calor... A Temperatura Mínima de hoje não desceu abaixo dos *11,7ºC*

O Céu esteve/está Encoberto e chegou a Chuviscar, mas nada acumulei...

Neste momento tenho 12,9ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,3ºC/h


----------



## Teles (4 Dez 2008 às 08:34)

Bom dia por aqui o dia começou muito nebulado e com uma temperatura de 11.0  graus e algum nevoeiro


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 09:40)

Bom dia! Vai caindo chuva fraca, moderada a espaços. O céu está totalmente encoberto. pressão em 1017hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 10:02)

Bom dia. 
A noite foi bastante quente e a mínima ficou-se pelos *11,0 ºC*.
Agora o céu está muito nublado, o vento está fraco e a pressão sobe para os *1019,6 hPa*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 10:06)

Destaque para algumas mínimas bem quentinhas:

Oeiras: *12,4 ºC*
Portela: *11,8 ºC*
Mira Sintra: *11,7 ºC*
Queluz: *11,4 ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2008 às 10:13)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi 9.0ºC
Neste momento estão 10.4ºC e o céu está encoberto mas não chove


----------



## DMartins (4 Dez 2008 às 10:15)

A temperatura por cá é inferior às vossas mínimas... 8,3º à pouco.
Muito nublado, nevoeiro e chuva fraca de vez em quando. Vento fraco.


----------



## godzila (4 Dez 2008 às 10:26)

Pampilhosa da serra:
chuva fraca.
8.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 10:38)

Radiação difusa em força, hoje, com o céu muito nublado.


Davis: *13,8 ºC*
---
Sensor voltado a Oeste: 15,2 ºC
Sensor voltado a Norte: 15,6 ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Dez 2008 às 10:51)

Bons dias 

13ºc
94%HR
1021hpa
Céu nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Dez 2008 às 10:58)

Bom dia a todos. Por cá noite quente e manhã tb quente com céu muito nublado  vento fraco.

A temperatura minima registou uns incriveis 18,1ºC, quase tropical em pleno mês de Dezembro onde vamos parar?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 10:59)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> 13ºc
> 94%HR
> ...



Olá, *Saul*. 
Por mera curiosidade, que estação utilizas para as tuas observações ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 11:18)

Aproximam-se algumas nuvens de NO.
Espero que tragam alguma precipitação.
Caiu alguma durante a noite, mas não chegou sequer a *0,2 mm*.


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 11:55)

Boas

Acordei com céu muito nublado e 12º. Agora o céu ainda continua muito nublado, mas de vez em quando com abertas. Vento nulo, 85% HR e 1019 mb. 

Espero que este FDS traga algumas surpresas/alguma acção...


----------



## F_R (4 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

Bons dias

Dia de céu nublado por Abrantes, com o sol a dar agora as primeiras espreitadelas.

Estão 12.5ºC

A minima foi de 9.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

E por aqui neste momento começou a choviscar e estão 13.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 12:21)

Pessoal, pelos vistos temos acção neste fim de semana. Mas calma, ainda nada está confirmado. O tempo está abafado aqui neste momento 16,3º e muitos cumulus tapam o céu... 

É pena é ser de dia...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2008 às 12:29)

Já Parou

T.Actual:13.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2008 às 12:33)

Outra minima obtida a 00h00, ficando-se pelo *10,7ºC*

Esteve a chover fraco durante a manhã toda

Agora, nevoiero e chuva
Temp:*13,7ºC*
Hum: *92%*


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2008 às 12:35)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 14,2ºC
Ceu nublado 
82%HR
1023hpa


----------



## ct5iul (4 Dez 2008 às 12:36)

BOAS LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.1ºC/ GMT 12:35
Temp ao sol: 13.1ºC/ GMT 12:35
Pressão: 1018.7Hpa GMT 12:35
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 8.6 km/h GMT 12:35
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: NW GMT 12:35
Temperatura do vento: 12.7ºC GMT 12:35
Humidade Relativa: 86 % GMT 12:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.1mm GMT 12:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo GMT 12:35
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o céu esta muito nublado mas não chove


----------



## Bgc (4 Dez 2008 às 12:49)

Muito nevoeiro agora nesta zona do Porto.


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 12:53)

16,6º
80% HR
1018 mb
1,0 km/h NE


----------



## squidward (4 Dez 2008 às 13:01)

Chuva miudinha e 15.1ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2008 às 13:03)

Dia cinzento, com neblina e chuva fraca. 7,1ºC neste momento.

Mínima de 4,8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2008 às 13:04)

Bgc disse:


> Muito nevoeiro agora nesta zona do Porto.



Nesta zona tambem

Nevoeiro e chuva
Temp: *13,9ºC*
Hum: *92%*


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2008 às 13:52)

Boa tarde pessoal...
Esta noite tive uma mínima de 11.8ºC (boring!!!)..
Por agora vou com 16.3ºC e 1016hpa...
Quanto ao tempo, de momento não chove, mas têm estado a cair aguaceiros fracos toda a manhã...


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 14:09)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal...
> Esta noite tive uma mínima de 11.8ºC (boring!!!)..
> Por agora vou com 16.3ºC e 1016hpa...
> Quanto ao tempo, de momento não chove, mas têm estado a cair aguaceiros fracos toda a manhã...



Mr Phillip, tens que calibrar a pressão para os 1018 mb, esse sim é o valor correcto para esta zona. 

De resto está tudo bem, tenho 16,4º aqui neste momento.


----------



## F_R (4 Dez 2008 às 14:10)

Continua céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva

*14.3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 14:13)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui tive a mínima mais alta dos últimos dias: 10,7ºC
Por agora sigo com céu encoberto, vento fraco de NO e 14,7ºC.

Durante a noite os aguaceiros fracos renderam 0,2mm.


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 14:20)

Está a chover, mas é muito fraco. 

Aquela chuva "molha-parvos"...

Atenção a este fim de semana, especialmente a partir de sábado, podemos ter muitas e boas surpresas..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2008 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento chovisca com mais intensidade
T.Actual: 15.2ºC


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 14:30)

Chuva fraca mas persistente e insistente por aqui!


----------



## ct5iul (4 Dez 2008 às 15:19)

BOA TARDE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.9ºC/ GMT 15:15
Temp ao sol: 13.º9C/ GMT 15:15
Pressão: 1016.5Hpa GMT 15:15
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco a Moderado 12.1 km/h GMT 15:15
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar Fresco
Direção do Vento: W GMT 15:15
Temperatura do vento: 12.3ºC GMT 15:15
Humidade Relativa: 84 % GMT 15:15
Chuva Precipitação: 0.1mm GMT 15:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO GMT 15:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o céu esta nublado não chove


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2008 às 15:23)

Lightning disse:


> Mr Phillip, tens que calibrar a pressão para os 1018 mb, esse sim é o valor correcto para esta zona.
> 
> De resto está tudo bem, tenho 16,4º aqui neste momento.



Regra geral, costumo calibrar a estação de acordo com o site do IM, e anda certinha bastante tempo. Mas fui conferir ao site, e a pressão é, de facto, mais similar à que tu tens, e já não o calibrava há muito tempo, assim fica já acertada para os 1018hpa.
Em relação à temperatura, 15.3ºC e mantém-se a "molha parvos"...


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 16:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Regra geral, costumo calibrar a estação de acordo com o site do IM, e anda certinha bastante tempo. Mas fui conferir ao site, e a pressão é, de facto, mais similar à que tu tens, e já não o calibrava há muito tempo, assim fica já acertada para os 1018hpa.
> Em relação à temperatura, 15.3ºC e mantém-se a "molha parvos"...



Eu avisei-te... 

Bem, aqui agora parece que anoiteceu, e ameaça chover. O vento intensificou-se um bocado.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2008 às 16:50)

Não se vê nada agora, chove bem.
Temperatura e pressão: 14.7ºC e 1018hpa


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 17:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não se vê nada agora, chove bem.
> Temperatura e pressão: 14.7ºC e 1018hpa



Agora sim tá tudo certo.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2008 às 17:15)

A temperatura por aqui não para de subir. Neste momento 10,4ºC e começa a chover novamente.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2008 às 17:26)

Dan disse:


> A temperatura por aqui não para de subir. Neste momento 10,4ºC e começa a chover novamente.



Com essa temperatura em Bragança parece um dia de verão... Não fosse a chuva...


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 17:29)

Chuva miudinha em Coimbra. Mais uma vez chuva durante todo o dia. Nota-se alguma dificuldade dos solos em reter a água...


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 17:32)

Por aqui é mais fogo de vista que propriamente chuva.

Dizem as pessoas que esteve a tarde toda a chover. 
Por bem, este moinheiro ainda só rendeu 0,3mm. No entanto, a verdade, é que têm caído ao longo de toda a tarde, embora fraco, muito fraco.

Sigo com moinheiro, vento fraco de oeste e 12,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 18:01)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui é mais fogo de vista que propriamente chuva.
> 
> Dizem as pessoas que esteve a tarde toda a chover.
> Por bem, este moinheiro ainda só rendeu 0,3mm. No entanto, a verdade, é que têm caído ao longo de toda a tarde, embora fraco, muito fraco.
> ...



Pois, esse tal «moinheiro» é tão fraco que, mesmo tendo caído ao longo da tarde, não registei sequer *0,2 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2008 às 18:01)

Boas Noites!

O Dia foi marcado por céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto, e alguma _Morrinha_, que ainda agora persiste!

No entanto, ainda só acumulei 1,1mm hoje...

A Temperatura Máxima, estou a tê-la neste momento, com *15,4ºC*

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,5ºC/h


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 18:02)

Por aqui já choveu bem e ao que parece ainda vai cair mais qualquer coisita .

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos 10,1ºC, mas o mais incrível é que a temperatura mínima ficou nos 5,2ºC .

Agora, depois de um belo pôr do sol, sigo com:
T: *8,9ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1016,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2008 às 18:09)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.2ºC, não chove mas o céu está encoberto.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.8ºC
T.Minima: 9.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (4 Dez 2008 às 18:17)

hoje tem sidu um dia de céu encoberto com muita chuva fracao vento esteve quase sempre fraco 

e a temperatura andou sempre entre os 12.0ºC e os 14.0ºC


----------



## storm (4 Dez 2008 às 18:27)

Temperatura actual: 14.2ºC

Dia de chuva fraca, só com umas breves paragens de resto todo o dia chuva fraca, vento fraco.


----------



## godzila (4 Dez 2008 às 18:35)

chuva fraca, 10ºC
e nevoeiro


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 18:35)

A temperatura mal mexe e a HR continua imóvel.

T: *8,7ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1016,6mb/hPa*


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Dez 2008 às 18:39)

boas

neste momento chuva fraca, 13.1º, vento fraco  

abraços


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2008 às 18:40)

Boas noites pessoal..por aqui vai caindo uma chuva fraca acompanha de vento moderado e bem " quentinho " , neste momento o tempo parece estar a piorar visto que há tarde o vento era fraco e agora tornou-se moderado com rajadas e a chuva bem mais frequente..temperatura nos 14ºC .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 18:41)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *15,4 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 19:15)

Finalmente o «moinheiro» chegou para ter *0,2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2008 às 19:26)

Neste momento estou com a Temperatura Máxima do Dia, com *15,6ºC*

Continua a _Morrinha_/_Moinheiro_/_Chuvisco_...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 19:42)

Por aqui, a temperatura insiste em subir e já vai nos *13,6 ºC*.
Todavia, já tenho a máxima do dia há bastante tempo e penso que não será ultrapassada.
Destaque para a elevada humidade de *92 %* e para o vento, que rodou para SO.


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2008 às 19:46)

Hoje, foi um dia marcado pelo nevoeiro que persistiu a tarde toda
Alguma chuva tambem caiu, mas nada de siginficativo

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *13,5ºC*
Hum: *93%*

A minha máxima foi de *15,1ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 19:47)

Sigo com:
T: *8,5ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1016,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2008 às 19:50)

Por cá tem poalhado (1 mm) durante quase todo o dia e assim se mantem 

Tiva uma mínima de 11.4ºC e máxiam de 14.7ºC neste momento estou com 14.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento é nulo/fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

Por aqui, mais do mesmo...
Chuva miudinha, em regime de aguaceiros, a temperatura estagnada, agora nos 14.6ºC e pressão nos 1019hpa...


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 20:06)

Por aqui sobe bem a temperatura...

T: *9,1ºC*
HR: *95%*


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 20:13)

Chove fraco aqui, mas já deu para acusar 0,9mm. Nada mau.

14,5º, 93%HR e 1018 mb. Vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 20:14)

Por aqui também sobe bem.
Vai já nos *13,8 ºC* com uma humidade de *91 %*.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Dez 2008 às 20:43)

por aqui :

* céu encoberto

* chuva fraca 

* vento fraco

* 12.5¤C


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2008 às 20:43)

Aqui hoje tive uma mínima de 10,3ºC e uma máxima de 16,5ºC...

Não registei ainda nem 1mm apesar do dia ter sido e ainda estar a ser de chuva muito miudinha...

14,7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 20:46)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui sobe bem a temperatura...
> 
> T: *9,1ºC*
> HR: *95%*



 Será possível ?

Depois de ter descido aos 8,5ºC, tem vindo a subir e está a 0,1ºC de bater a temperatura máxima do dia 

Neste momento:
T: *10,0ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1014,6mb/hPa*
*
EDIT:* igualei a máxima do dia! T: *10,1ºC*


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 20:49)

*Dave* disse:


> Será possível ?
> 
> Depois de ter descido aos 8,5ºC, tem vindo a subir e está a 0,1ºC de bater a temperatura máxima do dia
> 
> ...



Sim, é possível. É devido ao ar quente


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 20:50)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, é possível. É devido ao ar quente



Coisa estranha por estas bandas


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 20:51)

*Dave* disse:


> Coisa estranha por estas bandas



Olha que não é bem assim. Eu neste momento registo 14,5º... Para teres uma ideia...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 20:55)

E continua a subir. 
Sigo já com *13,9 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2008 às 20:58)

Esta a morrinhar
Temp: *13,5ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## DRC (4 Dez 2008 às 20:58)

Pela cidade da Póvoa de Santa Iria
a temperatura mantém-se muito alta
estando agora com 14.2ºC.
Céu muito nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Dez 2008 às 21:01)

Boa noite.
Por aqui chuviscou aborrecidamente toda a tarde e a temperatura está nos 14.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2008 às 21:02)

Parou de morrinhar.. para começar a chover moderadamente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Esta a morrinhar



É interessante a riqueza lexical de «chuviscar». 

Para dizermos que «chuvisca» podemos socorrer-nos de diversas palavras, entre elas:

1. Morrinha
2. Moinheiro
3. Poalho
4. Burrifo

(...)

5. Ou, simplesmente, Chuvisco

---

Foi só uma pequena curiosidade.
Neste fórum aprende-se de tudo, até Português. 

---

E entretanto a temperatura sobe ainda mais, para os *14,0 ºC*.
O vento sopra fraco de SO e a humidade desce para os *88 %* porque deixou de _chuviscar_, ou de _morrinhar_, ou de _cair moinheiro_, ou _poalho_, ou de _burrifar_.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 21:17)

Ora estou a atingir uma nova temperatura máxima...

T: *10,4ºC*
HR: *95%*
P:* 1014,2mb/hPa*

Começou a chover fraco.


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Dez 2008 às 21:25)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................10.1º
T máx...............................13.2º

H min................................72%
H máx...............................98%

Pressão actual...................1013 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Dez 2008 às 21:28)

Boa  noite. Por cá hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, com tempo ameno e vento fraco.

Tmin - 18,1ºC
Tmax - 19,9ºC
Agora - 18,4ºC e 74% Hr


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 21:37)

Nova máxima...

T: *10,5ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1014,2mb/hPa*


----------



## joaoj (4 Dez 2008 às 21:43)

Boa noite a todos.
Depois das minimas que tivemos por  aqui,  agora parece primavera...

	TEMPERATURAS
ACTUAL : 9.1 ºC
MINIMA : 2.4 ºC (Hora: 00:00)
MAXIMA : 9.2 ºC (Hora:16:52)


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2008 às 21:56)

Não estou com a temperatura máxima a ser atingida por agora, mas não deixa de estar muito ameno... 14.7ºC, e vai chuviscando...
Por falar nisso, extremos do dia:
T. Máxima: 16.3ºC
T. Mínima: 11.8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 22:03)

Por aqui mantém-se tudo
T: *10,5ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1014,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Teles (4 Dez 2008 às 22:12)

Boa noite isto é nem oito nem oitenta lol, temperatura minima 11.8, temperatura maxima 16.5 e temperatura actual 14.9.
O dia hoje tem sido de chuva miudinha


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2008 às 22:14)

A Temperatura Máxima não foi além dos *15,6ºC*, registados ás 18:55

Neste momento, estou quase Tropical... Ainda tenho 15,3ºC
Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,3ºC/h

Amanhã a Temperatura Mínima já será muito mais alta...


*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2008 às 22:23)

Extremos de hoje:

4,8ºC / 10,9ºC


Por agora: vento, céu nublado e 10,5ºC


----------



## Fil (4 Dez 2008 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui tenho 10,0ºC, 81% e 1013 hPa, céu nublado e vento moderado de NW. Já nem me lembrava o que era ter uma temperatura destas a esta hora.

A mínima do dia foi de 3,0ºC e a máxima de 10,4ºC, a precipitação foi de 1,7 mm.


----------



## StormFairy (4 Dez 2008 às 22:31)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> É interessante a riqueza lexical de «chuviscar».
> 
> Para dizermos que «chuvisca» podemos socorrer-nos de diversas palavras, entre elas:
> 
> ...



6. Murraça ou está a murraçar


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 22:43)

Por hoje despeço-me com:
T: *10,4ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1014,5mb/hPa*


Extremos:
Tmáx: 10,5ºC
Tmín: 5,4ºC


----------



## thunderboy (4 Dez 2008 às 22:55)

Temperatura nos 14.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 23:14)

Por aqui, céu muito nublado, mas com abertas.
A humidade lá desceu dos 95% em que esteve praticamente toda a tarde.
Ainda assim mantém-se alta nos 91%.

A temperatura está estável nos 13,5ºC.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 10,7ºC
Tmáx: 15,2ºC
Precipitação: 0,5mm


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2008 às 23:35)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia com o céu muito nublado e um final de tarde com chuva miudinha, deixo aqui os extremos de hoje:

Tmáx:16,2ºC
Tmin:11,7ºC

Agora estou com 13,2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima (até agora) = 11,0 ºC (14h27)
Mínima = 6,4 ºC (03h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Chuva e nevoeiro ao longo de todo o dia.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = *11,0 ºC* (dia 4)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 23:38)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,0 ºC*
Tx: *15,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 23:39)

Sigo agora com *13,8 ºC* e uma humidade de *85 %*.


----------



## fsl (5 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

*Em OEIRAS TEMPs relativamente elevadas:

[Condições actuais (actualizado a 04-12-08  23:47) 
Temperatura:  14.6°C  
Humidade: 93%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.4°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NNE 
Pressão: 1018.8 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.6 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 10.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  492.8mm 
Wind chill:  14.6°C  
Indíce THW:   14.7°C  
Indíce Calor:  14.7°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  12.4°C às   6:44  17.1°C às 12:02 
Humidade:  77%  às  12:07  94%  às  21:04 
Ponto de Orvalho:  10.0°C às   0:00  13.9°C às  18:56 
Pressão:  1017.8mb  às  15:14  1019.7mb  às  10:13 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.2mm/hr  às   9:00 
Maior Rajada Vento:   30.6 km/hr  às   4:01 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  10.6°C às   3:59  
Maior Indíce Calor   17.2°C às  12:00 

/B]*


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2008 às 00:12)

fsl disse:


> *Em OEIRAS TEMPs relativamente elevadas:
> 
> [Condições actuais (actualizado a 04-12-08  23:47)
> Temperatura:  14.6°C
> ...


*

maxima bem alta por aqui 
tenho reparado pelos teus dados,a máxima é sempre por volta do meio-dia*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2008 às 00:31)

Tudo na mesma, 14.6ºC, e chuviscos...
Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 00:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tudo na mesma, 14.6ºC, e chuviscos...
> Até amanhã



Por algumas zonas ainda vai chuviscando.
Por aqui, nada. Acumulei apenas *0,2 mm* hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 01:22)

Finalmente a temperatura começa a descer.
Estou agora com *13,4 ºC* e uma humidade de *90 %*.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Dez 2008 às 01:58)

Dia 4 de Dezembro 

Temp min 11.8 ºC
Temp max 14.8 ºC
Actualmente estão 13.4 ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Dez 2008 às 02:24)

Por aqui , à volta dos 13 º de manhã até à noite..
Por aqui chuvisco ou chuva fraca de manhã até à noite.
Por aqui,cinzento escuro com visibilidades inferiores a 1000 metros de manhã atá à noite.
Por aqui, dias "horribiles", o pesadelo, depois do sonho que foi o fim de semana...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2008 às 07:22)

Bom Dia!

Noite Quase Tropical, por cá... A Temperatura Mínima não desceu dos *15,1ºC*

O chuvisco caiu toda a noite, tendo a Estação contabilizado *1,1mm*

Neste momento tenho 15,6ºC

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h
Variação de Pressão nos +1,0 hPa/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 07:46)

Bom dia. 
Mínima bastante elevada por cá, tendo sido de *13,1 ºC*.
Nem em Novembro tivemos mínimas destas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 07:51)

Agora sigo com *13,8 ºC* e *0,2 mm* acumulados durante a noite, por um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## PDias (5 Dez 2008 às 08:36)

Bom dia, hoje a minima foi de 12,9ºC, com chuviscos durante a madrugada e vento fraco, agora de manhã nevoeiro em alguns pontos, principalmente junto à Serra de Montejunto e uma temperatura muito agradável de 13ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2008 às 09:39)

Bom Dia

Por cá a Minima de hoje foi de 13.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.8ºC, vento fraco e céu encoberto


----------



## vitamos (5 Dez 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Por aqui chuvisco quase ininterrupto desde ontem! E assim prossegue!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Dez 2008 às 10:53)

Bom dia
Por cá dia de céu praticamente encoberto, algum vento. Temperaturas elevadas.

Tmin até agora de 18,4ºC. Ás 9h da manhã estavam 19,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2008 às 11:07)

Chuvisca, chuvisca, chuvisca...
Mas continuo nos 0,0mm. Queria fazer uma manutenção ao pluviometro, acho que anda com falta de pilhas, mas assim está difícil subir ao telhado

Mínima de 12,9ºC.
Por agora 14,6ºC e humidade nos 92%.


----------



## ct5iul (5 Dez 2008 às 11:37)

BOM DIA LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 15.9ºC/ GMT 11:35
Temp ao sol: 16.1ºC/ GMT 11:35
Pressão: 1020.0Hpa GMT 11:35
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 7.3 km/h GMT 11:35
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direcção do Vento: NW GMT 11:35
Temperatura do vento: 15.4ºC GMT 11:35
Humidade Relativa: 96 % GMT 11:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.5mm GMT 11:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo GMT 11:35
Altitude: 110Metros

ALARME DE HUMIDADE DISPAROU AS 11:13 
Neste momento o céu esta nublado por vezes fica muito nublado


----------



## ct5iul (5 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

Post Original de AnDré;102735]Chuvisca, chuvisca, chuvisca...
Mas continuo nos 0,0mm. Queria fazer uma manutenção ao pluviometro, acho que anda com falta de pilhas, mas assim está difícil subir ao telhado

Bem para isso a uma solução a minha 1 estação foi uma la crosse ws1600 trabalhava com 2 pilhas no higrómetro tinha posto la umas pilhas recarregáveis mas não aguentavam muito tempo  tinha que encontrar uma solução para não  andar sempre em cima do telhado a solução era fácil bastava por um painel solar a carregar as pilhas não sei qual e a tua estação mas no caso da ws1600 pus um painel solar de 4.5volts 300mha com um díodo  para fazer o corte da energia do painel solar durante a noite. conclusão nunca mais fiquei sem pilhas nos sensores pois de dia os sensores estão a ser alimentada através do painel solar ao mesmo tempo que carrega as pilhas quando não há luz  os sensores  trabalhão  a pilhas recarregáveis carregadas pelo painel solar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2008 às 12:22)

E neste momento por aqui está a choviscar e estão 16.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2008 às 12:28)

Bom dia pessoal
Depois de quase um mês pelo Nordeste, ontem voltei a Lisboa

Durante a viagem para Lisboa subi ao Marão, e apesar da chuva constante e nevoeiro cerrado consegui ver que havia ainda muito gelo e neve

Aqui em Linda-a-Velha o céu está muito nublado e segundo a estação do fsl estão 16.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2008 às 12:34)

Bom dia!

A mínima deste noite foi bastante elavada!! 14,0ºC 

Agora o céu está coberto e a temperatura é de 16,0ºC 

Vou hoje para Grândola e só volto Segunda por isso vou dando os dados de lá pelo PDA


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2008 às 12:41)

ct5iul disse:


> Bem para isso a uma solução a minha 1 estação foi uma la crosse ws1600 trabalhava com 2 pilhas no higrómetro tinha posto la umas pilhas recarregáveis mas não aguentavam muito tempo  tinha que encontrar uma solução para não  andar sempre em cima do telhado a solução era fácil bastava por um painel solar a carregar as pilhas não sei qual e a tua estação mas no caso da ws1600 pus um painel solar de 4.5volts 300mha com um díodo  para fazer o corte da energia do painel solar durante a noite. conclusão nunca mais fiquei sem pilhas nos sensores pois de dia os sensores estão a ser alimentada através do painel solar ao mesmo tempo que carrega as pilhas quando não há luz  os sensores  trabalhão  a pilhas recarregáveis carregadas pelo painel solar



Obrigado pela sugestão ct5iul

Mas infelizmente tenho apenas um pluviometro isolado. Não se trata de uma estação completa. Mas por acaso acho que as pilhas que estão no pluviometro são recarregáveis.
Tenho de ver isso

---------

Sigo com 15,0ºC e chuvisco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2008 às 12:41)

Boas tardes por aqui de manhã ainda caíumas fraquinha,mas de pouca duração.
Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado com o sol a espreitar de vêz em quando.
As temperaturas deram um bom salto nas últimas 24h com pouca oscilaçãoneste momento vou com 15.0ºc,com vento moderado de W/SW.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2008 às 12:45)

Durante a noite a temperatura ando pelos 13,4 e os 13,7ºC

Só que de manhã, por volta das 9horas caiu uma aguaceiro que fez com a minima fosse aos *12,6ºC* (Ha poucos dias tinha máxima parecidas com as minimas de agora)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *15,3ºC*
Hum: *90%*

Já tou farto deste tempo mesquinho, céu sempre tapado por nuvens, não chover nada de jeito, nao ver o sol e nao ver o céu azul
Quero sol sem uma unica nuvem.. ou então uma boa carga d'água


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 12:50)

Boas

Acordei com céu muito nublado e ameaçava chover, mas não passou disso. Por agora mantém-se céu muito nublado, sem abertas, com 17º de temp. e vento fraco. A humidade está nos 85% e a pressão nos 1020 mb.


----------



## Teles (5 Dez 2008 às 13:19)

Boa tarde, hoje a temperatura minima foi de 14.5 e a temperatura maxima parece que se quer colar á minima com uns 15.5 graus algo pouco comum aqui.
Hoje o dia tál como a madrugada tem sido de chuva miudinha até ao momento com vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 13:54)

Inicio a tarde com *15,8 ºC* e uma humidade de *83 %*.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2008 às 14:00)

Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> Acordei com céu muito nublado e ameaçava chover, mas não passou disso. Por agora mantém-se céu muito nublado, sem abertas, com 17º de temp. e vento fraco. A humidade está nos 85% e a pressão nos 1020 mb.



Correcto e afirmativo!!
16.6ºC e 1021hpa...


----------



## Serrano (5 Dez 2008 às 14:01)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com alguma chuva fraca, marcando o termómetro 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ainda são visíveis uns restos de neve na cota 1300/1400 metros, por isso, lá mais para cima, o manto branco deve manter-se interessante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2008 às 14:06)

Boas por aqui vamos alternando entre o muito nublado e com sol.

O vento por vezes sopra com rajadas de W com 14.8ºc pressão 1017.8hpa 64%hr.

Por aqui estamos quase de FS XXL

Até logo


----------



## trepkos (5 Dez 2008 às 14:06)

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 14 graus, céu muito nublado e aguaceiros de vez em quando.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 14:09)

Por aqui, uma vez mais, o lado norte está bem carregado...

A sensação de frio é bastante... sigo com:
T: *14,2ºC*
HR: *68%*
P: *1017,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 14:12)

Nada de frios nem meios frios aqui 

17º com vento nulo e 1019 mb, 85% HR. Este fim de semana, se a sorte tiver do nosso lado, vão ser muitas as máquinas fotográficas que vão estar a apontar para o céu...   Especialmente no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2008 às 14:14)

JPS Gaia disse:


> "(...) (Ha poucos dias tinha máximas parecidas com as mínimas de agora)"



É verdade! Ainda no dia 1 tive uma Temperatura Máxima de 9,5ºC, e Hoje tive uma Temperatura Mínima de 15,1ºC! Mais 5,6ºC, isto em comparação com a Máxima, porque com a Mínima... A diferença deve ser perto de 10ºC!

Esteve toda a Manhã a Morrinhar, com algum Nevoeiro, situação que neste momento ainda persiste! Ainda assim, mantenho os 1,1mm registados durante a Noite...

Tenho 16,6ºC de Temperatura

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,2ºC

O Gráfico das Temperaturas de hoje, está uma linha, quase recta!


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2008 às 14:20)

Boa tarde, 
por aqui céu nublado
13,7ºC
90%HR
1021hpa

min 11,3ºC


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 14:32)

A temperatura vai mantendo-se constante, tal como a HR.

O céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado e é bem capaz de começar a chuviscar.

T: *13,9ºC*
HR: *67%*
P: *1017,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 14:44)

Era bom que começasse a chuviscar, mas não me parece muito provável.
Estou com *15,9 ºC* e uma humidade de *83 %*, a pressão está nos *1019,6 hPa*.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2008 às 14:54)

Boas

Aqui dia que faz sono nem chove nem faz sol 

Tive um problema na com o prgrama de passar os dados para a net mas graças ao nosso amigo Gilmet o problema está resolvido 

Sigo com 16,3ºC, 87%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco a moderado 12,2km/h


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 14:57)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> *Aqui dia que faz sono nem chove nem faz sol *
> 
> ...



É a mesma coisa por aqui... 17,1º agora e vento nulo...


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2008 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Depois de 3 semanas em Bragança em que a temperatura raramente passou dos 10ºC, aqui em Oeiras parece-me que está um calor quase tropical, estão 16ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 15:01)

MSantos disse:


> aqui em Oeiras parece-me que está um calor quase tropical, estão 16ºC



Não é só aí, o tempo aqui também está abafado, não se vê praticamente ninguém de casaco na rua 

Abafado é bom, é sinónimo de condições favoráveis à ocorrência de


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 15:20)

Bem... o céu está do melhor. Cheio de nuvens bem escuras!

T: *13,7ºC*
HR: *69%*
P: *1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 15:21)

Ao que parece, ali para Norte está mesmo no ponto ..

Vento calmo.
HR a subir.


*EDIT*: a Gardunha está entro os 10 sítios onde eu gostava de estar nestes últimos 15 dias. Nevoeiro e precipitação lá.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2008 às 15:24)

Após cerca de 5 minutos sem Chuva, eis que _Ela_ volta de novo... E em forma de Chuvisco, para variar!

Temperatura nos 16,5ºC, com uma Máxima de 16,8ºC até ao momento...


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 15:36)

Está-se a preparar uma bela tarde .

Céu totalmente coberto por nuvens escuras e ameaçadoras...

T: *13,5ºC*
HR:* 72%* (continua a subir)
P: *1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 15:46)

Continua a descer... e as nuvens a aumentar. O céu está cada vez mais carregado, espero que venha uma chuvada, pois já há muito que não cai nada de jeito.

T: *13,3ºC *(descer)
HR:* 73% *(subir)
P: *1015,5mb/hPa* (estável)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 15:51)

Gilmet disse:


> Após cerca de 5 minutos sem Chuva, eis que _Ela_ volta de novo... E em forma de Chuvisco, para variar!



Aqui nem isso. 
Nada de chuva e temperatura já a descer ligeiramente.


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Dez 2008 às 15:57)

Boa Tarde!!
Por aqui neste momento o Sol já brilha  Mas vai ser por pouco tempo!
Temp: 15ºC
Hr: 94%
Pressão: 1018 (estável)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 15:58)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *15,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *83 %*
P. Atm.: *1020,0 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *13 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


O céu está muito nublado, não deixando espaço nem para uma única aberta.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Dez 2008 às 16:03)

Agora aqui, céu encoberto e chuviscos


----------



## HotSpot (5 Dez 2008 às 16:22)

Máximo Hoje:  17.4 ºC (14:48) 
Mínimo Hoje:  13.3 ºC (02:43) 

Temperaturas altas para a época do ano. Mas até à meia-noite a minima poderá ser outra.

Céu muito nublado e ameaçar chuvisco que não cai.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2008 às 16:24)

Bem a minha máxima aqui hoje foi de 16,9ºC, a mínima foi de 14,0ºC 

Parto agora para o Alentejo (Grândola)

vou com 16,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 16:28)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,1 ºC*
Tx: *15,9 ºC*

---

O céu vai limpando e a temperatura está nos *15,7 ºC* com a humidade constante nos *83 %*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 16:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Céu muito nublado e ameaçar chuvisco que não cai.



Estão agora a chegar algumas abertas. 
Se o céu ameaçou chuvisco e não choveu, agora é que não deve chover mesmo.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 16:40)

Ainda há pouco dizia que o céu estava todo nublado, bla bla bla...., agora está praticamente limpo .

T: *12,4ºC*
HR: *77%*
P:* 1015,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2008 às 16:41)

Ainda Chuvisca, mas as núvens estão a perder consistência, e já se vêm alguns Raios de Sol a Oeste!

Temperatura nos 16,6ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 17:02)

Por aqui estou a ter um bonito pôr do Sol e sigo com:
T: *12,1ºC*
HR:* 77%*
P: *1015,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Dez 2008 às 17:05)

Boa tarde 

Neste momento tou com:

15.4ºc 

76%HR

1022 hpa

Vento: 6,4 km/h  NW


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 17:06)

Grande nuvem escura avança agora sobre esta zona.... será que é desta que cai alguma coisinha?

Vamos lá ver.


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2008 às 17:20)

Boa tarde,
céu muito nublado por aqui e até chegou a cair um chuvisco
12,8ºC
94%HR

min 11,3
max 14,2


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 17:23)

miguel disse:


> Bem a minha máxima aqui hoje foi de 16,9ºC, a mínima foi de 14,0ºC
> 
> Parto agora para o Alentejo (Grândola)
> 
> vou com 16,1ºC



Boa viagem e boa caçada e boa sorte... Não te preocupes, que os relampagos que eu fotografar no fim de semana depois mostro-te


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2008 às 17:26)

Por aqui vai ameaçando chover, embora não caia nada há já algum tempo.
Sigo com 15.6ºC e 1021hpa


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 17:29)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui vai ameaçando chover, embora não caia nada há já algum tempo.
> Sigo com 15.6ºC e 1021hpa



15,6º e 1021 mb  (é o que registo aqui neste momento)

Não podia estar mais certo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 17:30)

Lightning disse:


> 15,6º e 1021 mb  (é o que registo aqui neste momento)



Ambas estarão certas. 
Tenho *1020,7 hPa*, ambos os vossos valores estão à beira de mudar, por isso estão certos.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2008 às 17:32)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui 15.2ºC e períodos de céu muito nublado.
Após ter estado o dia inteiro a chuviscar agora parou.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 17:36)

Vai arrefecendo e aqui por cima tenho 2 grandes nuvens que cobrem toda esta zona até para lá da Gardunha...

Sigo com:
T: *11,8ºC*
HR:* 79%*
P: *1015,7mb/hPa*


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2008 às 18:11)

Chuvisca.
Estou com 13,9ºC, 94% de humidade relativa e 0,2mm acumulados de chuvisco.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2008 às 18:25)

Extremos de hoje:

8,2ºC / 10,7ºC


Céu nublado e 8,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2008 às 18:28)

13.7ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2008 às 18:28)

AnDré disse:


> Chuvisca.
> Estou com 13,9ºC, 94% de humidade relativa e 0,2mm acumulados de chuvisco.



Impressionante! Continua a Chuviscar!! Também continuo com os meus 1,1mm

Já nas Temperaturas... Ainda estou com *16,3ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 18:30)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a baixar devagarinho...
T: *11,8ºC*
HR: *80%*
P:* 1016,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2008 às 18:44)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 12,8 ºC (14h40)
Mínima = 10,3 ºC (02h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Aguaceiros fracos e algum nevoeiro ao longo do dia.

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = *12,8 ºC* (dia 5)


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2008 às 18:45)

em arruda choveu fraco o dia todo e na escola, em lisboa , chuviscou grande parte do dia.
é interessante observar que está tudo encharcado com uma chuva tao insignificante( este é o tipo de precipitação melhor para os campos, aquiferos e rios)


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2008 às 19:00)

13.0ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 19:03)

AnDré disse:


> Chuvisca.
> Estou com 13,9ºC, 94% de humidade relativa e 0,2mm acumulados de chuvisco.



Aqui nada de chuviscos.
Está calor, a temperatura está nos *14,6 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2008 às 19:09)

Céu muito carregado, 15.6ºC e 1021hpa (subiu)


----------



## amarusp (5 Dez 2008 às 19:10)

Boa Noite!
8,3ºC e 10,90 mm de precipitação acumulada hoje.(jonaslor)


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2008 às 19:13)

Tarde de muita neblusidade, e por volta das 17h chegou o nevoeiro que ainda persiste

Temp máxima: *15,5ºC*

Nevoeiro, vento fraco
Temp: *12,4ºC*
Hum: *95%*

Até agora, a minima registada e de *12,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2008 às 19:13)

http://api.yr.no/weatherapi/geosate...;time=2008-12-05T16:00:10Z;authkey=ClTLPgJeI;
Boas tardes antes de mais nada por aqui já estamos de FS.
Por aqui de tarde o céu mantêve-se meio nublado mas nada.
Quanto hás temperaturas pouco oscilaram as diurnas actual 13.0ºc.com vento fraco de W,pressão 1021hpa 77% hr.

Pela imagem de sat.parece que está aproximar qualquer coisa,porque por estas bandas estas ultimas frentes passam por aqui de pantufas para não fazerem muito barulho,a fica toda despejada na zona montalhosa.
Ainda ontem por motivo do serviço passei o dia na zona do pinhal e serra sempre a chover mas fraquinha e por vezes moderada,chegei há zona plana tudo seco e hoje foi igual pelo aspecto daqui sempre escuro por lá.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 19:16)

Ainda mais calor. 
A temperatura sobe para os *14,7 ºC* e a humidade está nos *87 %*.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 19:25)

Uma autentica pasmaceira meteorológica...

T: *11,1ºC*
HR: *84%*
P: *1017,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 19:32)

*Dave* disse:


> Uma autentica pasmaceira meteorológica...



Pode ser que amanhã chova alguma coisa que se veja.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2008 às 19:39)

Por cá dia muito parecido aos restantes, com chuviscos, e uma sensação de abafamento terrivel, até me fez ir de manga curta para a escola 

Tive uma mínima de 13.5ºC e máxima de 15.1ºC, agora estou com 14.3ºC, a humidade ainda não desceu dos 98% máximo da estação.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2008 às 19:53)

*Dave* disse:


> Uma autentica pasmaceira meteorológica...
> 
> T: *11,1ºC*
> HR: *84%*
> P: *1017,1mb/hPa*



Quem viu isto há uma semana, e quem vê agora...
Saudades da D. Helena...


----------



## HotSpot (5 Dez 2008 às 19:56)

Aqui continua alta a temperatura.

Agora *14,7ºC* e *92%*


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui chuviscou durante todo o dia, se nós nos alimentasse-mos por água/chuva então já estavamos todos mortos, que seca de tempo, céu encoberto durante todo o dia e continua, por um lado a muito tempo que não via o céu tanto tempo encoberto, vento fraco e também não tive uma grande variação na temperatura actualmente tenho 14,0ºC, vamos esperar pelo fds, que saudades da Helena, deixo-nos com desejos de trovoadas


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 20:14)

JoãoPT disse:


> Boas, por aqui chuviscou durante todo o dia, se nós nos alimentasse-mos por água/chuva então já estavamos todos mortos, que seca de tempo, céu encoberto durante todo o dia e continua, por um lado a muito tempo que não via o céu tanto tempo encoberto, vento fraco e também não tive uma grande variação na temperatura actualmente tenho 14,0ºC, vamos esperar pelo fds, que saudades da Helena, *deixo-nos com desejos de trovoadas*



Nem me digas nada... E que saudades...


----------



## squidward (5 Dez 2008 às 20:16)

já não vejo e oiço trovões por cima de mim há quase 10 meses....saudades


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 20:19)

squidward disse:


> já não vejo e oiço trovões por cima de mim há quase 10 meses....saudades



Eu nao vejo uma trovoada daquelas que faz estremecer tudo e que mete respeito   desde 15 de outubro de 2006 para teres uma ideia...

Foi nessa data que aconteceu a última trovoada que a cada relâmpago correspondia um estoiro mesmo brutal...


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 20:19)

Esqueci-me ontem por volta das 15h a minha estação começou a avisar para trovoadas
que grande a camada nublosa que está no atlântico será que é isto que vem para cá


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 20:20)

É bem verdade...
a esta hora ter *11,3ºC* e estar a subir... não imaginava, há uns dias já ia com 3/4ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

Lightning disse:


> Eu nao vejo uma trovoada daquelas que faz estremecer tudo e que mete respeito   desde 15 de outubro de 2006 para teres uma ideia...
> 
> Foi nessa data que aconteceu a última trovoada que a cada relâmpago correspondia um estoiro mesmo brutal...



Podem-me pôr na lista também,tenho mesmo saudades


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 20:26)

Deixo aqui os extremos de ontem e de hoje

Extremos de ontem:

Tem: Máx: 15,5ºC/ Min: 10,7ºC

Extremos de hoje:

Tem: Máx: 16,3ºC/ MIn: 13,3ºC
HR: 95%
Prs: 1021Hpa
Vento: 4,7Km/h
Prc: 0,0mm
Temperatura actualmente estagnada no 14,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 20:27)

Fica aqui a imagem desse fim de dia / dessa noite M-E-M-O-R-Á-V-E-L 

(É só para terem uma ideia, já retiro a imagem):






E fica aqui o link para a galeria que se encontra neste fórum, que contém as fotos de esta e outras trovoadas tiradas aqui em corroios (todas elas espectaculares ) por um utilizador deste fórum, o *jpgnm*.

Vejam aqui as fotos, também desse dia de outubro: http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/showphoto.php/photo/448/cat/503/limit/recent

Para não fugir ao assunto, sigo com:
15,3º
Vento nulo
1022 mb
90% HR


----------



## godzila (5 Dez 2008 às 20:35)

Bem, por aqui cai cada trovoada que mete medo, já este Outono caiu um relâmpago de respeito lol
Eu fico perto de um poste com transformador eléctrico e cai lá cada um mesmo na tola lol
Até abana tudo tipo tremor de terra 
Este até deitou faíscas no disjuntor eléctrico eu ia morrendo de medo .


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 20:42)

godzila disse:


> Bem, por aqui cai cada trovoada que mete medo, já este Outono caiu um relâmpago de respeito lol
> Eu fico perto de um poste com transformador eléctrico e cai lá cada um mesmo na tola lol
> Até abana tudo tipo tremor de terra
> Este até deitou faíscas no disjuntor eléctrico eu ia morrendo de medo .



Apesar do medo, é lindo não é...


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 20:44)

Por aqui também já cairam raios de meter respeito, os mais fortes foi em Setembro de 2007, caiam tão perto que estremecia todo, foi mesmo forte, mas com a Helena assisti pela minha primeira vez a um raio nuvem-nuvem mesmo por cima de mim, foi um estalo seguido de um valente estrondo, isto foi no dia28 de Novembro.
Bem já agora deixo aqui um video que encontrei no youtube de um raio que caio muito perto num poste de luz, o raio cai lá mais para o fim do video


----------



## DRC (5 Dez 2008 às 20:44)

Godzila estás a dizer que 
neste momento está uma
grande trovoada na Pampilhosa da Serra?


----------



## *Dave* (5 Dez 2008 às 20:51)

T:* 11,1ºC*
HR: *78%
*
Sobe, depois desce, depois sobe, etc...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 21:03)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *85 %*
P. Atm.: *1022,4 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *12 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 21:03)

13,9ºC estabilizados, céu encoberto, chuviscos (para variar), vento fraco, tudo na mesma, mas parece que a animação vai começar amanhã


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

Este ano o raio que me mais impressionou foi um no dia do tornado quando estava em casa a olhar pela janela e ouvi um estrondo seguido de uma luz intensa (foi totalmente inesperado) e outros dois o ano passado quando estava numa aldeia ao pe de alcanena e reparei que ouvi um grande estrondo que estrmeci e mais tarde vim a saber que tinha caido no hotel de alcanena(o que tenho na foto do perfil). Por fim foi outro fantástico (nuvem-nuvem) que não fez um estrondo muito grande mas percorreu o céu todo em diversos sentideos que parecia uma raiz de uma árvore.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Dez 2008 às 21:05)

Sigo com 10.8ºC.


----------



## godzila (5 Dez 2008 às 21:05)

não lol tou a diser que caiu uma grande trovoada em outubro
que meteu medo


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Dez 2008 às 21:23)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................12.1º
T máx...................................13.8º

H min....................................73%
H máx...................................98%

Pressão actual........................1019 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2008 às 21:27)

Impressionante, a Temperatura que estou a registar a esta hora!! Ainda tenho *15,8ºC*

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho 15,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura -0,1ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2008 às 21:34)

Gilmet disse:


> Impressionante, a Temperatura que estou a registar a esta hora!! Ainda tenho *15,8ºC*
> 
> Humidade a 98%
> Pressão a 1022 hPa
> ...



Por aqui também vai alta a temperatura: 15.2ºC
A pressão atmosférica continua a aumentar: 1023hpa...
O tempo é que se mantém na mesma...


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 21:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui também vai alta a temperatura: 15.2ºC
> A pressão atmosférica continua a aumentar: 1023hpa...
> O tempo é que se mantém na mesma...



15,1º e 1022 mb

Descansem, amanhã muda tudo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2008 às 21:46)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo com algumas nuvens altas com vento fraco.
 A temperatura vai 11.6ºc pressão 1022hpa 86%hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2008 às 21:54)

Boa Noite

Por aqui ainda estão 15.0ºC e o céu está muito nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.4ºC
T.Minima: 13.8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2008 às 22:09)

Boas, por aqui, continua a seca do tempo, nem chove nem faz sol , céu nublado por vezes com abertas até irrita.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 11.0ºC
actual: 13.4ºC


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2008 às 22:11)

Boa noite,
11,9ºC
96%HR
1023hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## godzila (5 Dez 2008 às 22:13)

como estamos numa de trovoadas cá vai uma foto de uma nuvem de trovoada do catano


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 22:15)

godzila disse:


> como estamos numa de trovoadas cá vai uma foto de uma nuvem de trovoada do catano



Espectacular, foi tirada aonde?...


----------



## godzila (5 Dez 2008 às 22:19)

da minha varanda, são duas fotos coladas em panoramiva (16 por 9)
‎quinta-feira, ‎28‎ de ‎Agosto‎ de ‎2008, ‏‎06:53:14


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 22:21)

godzila disse:


> da minha varanda, são duas fotos coladas em panoramiva (16 por 9)
> no dia 7 de setembro de 2008



Deve de ter sido uma BELA trovoada...


----------



## godzila (5 Dez 2008 às 22:27)

deculpa pela data lol
mas enganeime na foto
a ultima é a correcta


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 22:35)

Incrível a temperatura esta noite... *ESTÁ A SUBIR!!!*

15 graus certinhos agora . Vento nulo, 1022 mb e 91% HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Dez 2008 às 22:45)

boa noite 

Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto, com chuva e chuviscos a partir da tarde
Tmin - 18,4ºC
Tmax - 20,8ºC
Actual - 19,6ºC e 84% Hr


----------



## squidward (5 Dez 2008 às 22:48)

já que estamos numa de relatos de trovoadas, lembro-me de uma verdadeira "trovoada-seca" pois praticamente só pingava, no dia 9 de Setembro de 2006 por volta das 7:30 da manhã...foram as trovoadas mais próxima que vi aqui no centro do Cartaxo, inclusive houve um raio que filmei pelo telemóvel que atingiu uma árvore ao pé do jardim de infância a menos de 1km da minha casa, mas ainda houve um mesmo por cima da minha casa...o que vale é que não foi um raio nuvem-solo, senão havia de ser bonito 
Outro dia que também me ficou marcado foi no dia 8 de Maio de 2000, nunca vi uma trovoada tão intensa por cima daqui da cidade, não sei se alguém tem algum registo desse dia, seria interessante
É claro que houve muitas mais e mais antigas, mas estas por agora são as que me vem logo à cabeça


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 22:58)

Está um silêncio de morte aqui...

Nada se mexe, nada se ouve, o tempo parece ter parado...

14,9º
91%
1022 mb
Vento: fugiu pa bem longe...


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2008 às 23:06)

Fantástica essa foto godzila 

Bem, por aqui tenho 7,7ºC, 78% e 1022 hPa. A mínima foi de 7,3ºC e a máxima de 10,0ºC. Foi um dia muito ventoso, durante a noite a chuva caía quase horizontalmente. A rajada máxima em minha casa foi de 52 km/h e 65 km/h na estação do IM.


----------



## godzila (5 Dez 2008 às 23:10)

eu gosto muito de fotografia e julgo ter algum jeito, quando tiver oportunidade eu coloco mais fotos


----------



## godzila (5 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

Nascente de água congelada.




Pode fugir ao tema mas não resisto a contar este acontecimento, a mínima mais baixa que eu já vi aqui na minha terra
-11ºC congelou tudo, eu tenho um viveiro de canários interior, só com a frente em rede todo o resto é de tijolo e cimento a agua congelou


----------



## Lince (5 Dez 2008 às 23:21)

Desculpem a pergunta!
Qual será o site mais credivel para ver as temperaturas a 850hpa e 500hpa?
Obrigado


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 23:22)

Lince disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta!
> Qual será o site mais credivel para ver as temperaturas a 850hpa e 500hpa?
> Obrigado



Meteociel.fr (na minha opinião)


----------



## fsl (5 Dez 2008 às 23:23)

Em OEIRAS continuam as TEMPs amenas:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 05-12-08  23:17) 
Temperatura:  14.8°C  
Humidade: 92%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.5°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr SW 
Pressão: 1022.6 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 10.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  492.8mm 
Wind chill:  14.8°C  
Indíce THW:   14.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  14.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  13.9°C às   1:59  16.9°C às 13:13 
Humidade:  87%  às  12:47  94%  às   3:37 
Ponto de Orvalho:  12.8°C às   1:40  15.0°C às  11:22 
Pressão:  1017.7mb  às   2:10  1022.6mb  às  22:32 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   19.3 km/hr  às  13:39 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  13.9°C às   1:40  
Maior Indíce Calor   17.2°C às  12:23


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2008 às 23:24)

Boas...tudo calmo,com 11.5ºc e pouco nublado.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.3/15.6ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2008 às 23:34)

E viva o Inverno dos trópicos que por cá se faz sentir  estou com 13.9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (5 Dez 2008 às 23:38)

Boa Noite 

por aqui :

* céu encoberto
* chuvisco
* vento nulo
* 14.5ºC

parece que está nevoeiro mas não tá.. é a chuva muito miudinha que faz um efeito de nevoeiro


----------



## vitamos (5 Dez 2008 às 23:41)

Lince disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta!
> Qual será o site mais credivel para ver as temperaturas a 850hpa e 500hpa?
> Obrigado




O meteociel tem um excelente aspecto visual mas nao tem quadros a 500hpa... 

Experimenta aqui

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2008 às 23:45)

Neste momento tenho 15,6ºC... Completamente estagnados...

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2008 às 23:49)

Por aqui me fico por hoje, com 15.3ºC e 1023hpa, céu nublado mas sem chuva...
A ver se amanhã há mais animação, se bem que não me desse muito jeito a chuva senão o pessoal que vem cá jantar suja-me a casa toda...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2008 às 00:07)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, dia sem grande história meteorológica!

Os extremos foram:
Máx:16,1ºC
Min:12,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 00:10)

*Extremos do dia 5 de Dezembro:*

Tmin: 12,9ºC
Tmáx: 15,4ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm

A humidade relativa variou entre os 87% e os 95% (máximo da estação).


----------



## StormFairy (6 Dez 2008 às 00:18)

boas

Eu tive 17ºC hoje (ontem) 

E vou neste momento com 14ºC 

Como não há mal que sempre dure, nem bem que nunca acabe ...  amanhã é outro dia !!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 00:18)

Extremos definitivos do dia 5:

Tm: *13,1 ºC*
Tx: *15,9 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 00:19)

Agora continuo com uns persistentes *13,8 ºC* e uma humidade de *88 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 01:14)

Despeço-me com 15,4ºC, Céu Muito Nublado e Vento nos 0,0 km/h

O Gráfico ilustrativo do Dia de Ontem:


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 01:29)

_Extremos do dia 05.Dezembro.2008_

Temp máxima: *15,5ºC*
Temp minima: *12,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 03:11)

Muitas nuvens e 13,2ºC.
Temperatura completamente estagnada.

A humidade está nos 91%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 09:11)

Bons dias por aqui acordamos com o céu  encoberto e neblina.

A temperatura baixou até aos 9.3ºc com actual 10.9ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *13,0 ºC*.
Mais uma mínima semi-tropical para juntar neste mês.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 09:37)

O dia até está solarengo, com o sol entre boas abertas.
O vento está fraco do quadrante SO e a humidade permanece bastante elevada.


Temp.: *13,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *87 %*
P. Atm.: *1022,5 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (SO)
P. de Orvalho: *12 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 09:38)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 14.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.2ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2008 às 09:56)

Bom dia

7,6ºC e nevoeiro denso com algum chuvisco por agora.


Mínima de 7,4ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Dez 2008 às 09:59)

Bom Dia 

* céu muito nublado
* nevoeiro
* vento fraco
* 13.5ºC


----------



## fsl (6 Dez 2008 às 10:01)

Em OEIRAS, hoje, Minima 14.2º
Tempo continua muito humido , agora com 93% de HUM


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2008 às 10:02)

Bom dia.
Começo odia com uns "quentes" 14.1ºC e o céu está encoberto.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2008 às 10:03)

Bom dia!! Dia como o de ontem, embora me pareça menos carregado, e menos propenso a chover...
Em relação a ontem, esqueci-me de colocar os extremos, mas que foram:
T. Máxima: 16.1ºC
T. Mínima: 12.8ºC

Foi um dia com uma curta amplitude térmica, mas mesmo assim maior que algumas que já vi por aqui, mesmo muito baixinha...

Por agora sigo com 15.9ºC e 1023hpa...


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2008 às 10:40)

Esqueci-me de referir que a mínima foi, nesta noite, de uns mui amenos 14.5ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 10:45)

Boas...por aqui continua tudo igual escuro e encoberto e nevoeiro denso.

A temp: continua na mesma 11.2ºc pressão 1022.8hpa 96%hr


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 10:46)

Bom dia 

Acordei com céu muito nublado e vento moderado, neste momento estão........... 17,4º  

80% HR e 1022 mb.

Esperemos todos que amanhã, com o aproximar do centro desta pequena depressão, venham as trovoadas, pelo que já pude ver que é nesse mesmo centro que elas se encontram.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Por aqui começou agora a borrifar.
O céu está encoberto, o vento fraco de SO e a temperatura está nos 14,3ºC
A humidade está nos 88%.

Mínima de hoje: 12,6ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Dez 2008 às 11:00)

BOM DIA  LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 11:12)

AnDré disse:


> Mínima de hoje: 12,6ºC.



Até a tua mínima conseguiu ser mais baixa. 
Esta é a última das noites quentes, a partir de amanhã as mínimas começam a descer.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 11:15)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *82 %*
P. Atm.: *1022,6 hPa*
Vento: *14 km/h* (O)
P. de Orvalho: *12 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2008 às 11:17)

Boas
A mínima por Grândola foi de 10,9°C...agora o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é  de 16,5°C.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 11:18)

Começou também aqui a caír aquela chuva muito fraca, e a acompanhá-la algum vento moderado. Já agora, digo também a minha mínima de hoje  que foi de 14,3º...


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 11:20)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> A mínima por Grândola foi de 10,9°C...agora o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é  de 16,5°C.



Olha em relação às trovoadas vamos ter algumas surpresas. Como o centro depressionário está a dirigir-se para nós, é mais provável que no norte e centro ainda exista a possibilidade de termos algumas. 

Quanto tens de vento neste momento?


----------



## godzila (6 Dez 2008 às 11:28)

Pelos vistos vamos mesmo ter festa, a depressão vai mesmo afectar Portugal, vamos a ver se vem ai uma boa trovoada


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 11:31)

godzila disse:


> Pelos vistos vamos mesmo ter festa, a depressão vai mesmo afectar Portugal, vamos a ver se vem ai uma boa trovoada



Eu sabia... 

Continua a chover fraco e a temperatura desceu para os 15,8º. O vento continua moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 11:38)

Boas...por aqui o nevoeiro já levantou mas continua encoberto,e com 11.6ºc e vento fraco S/SE.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2008 às 11:45)

8,2ºC e continua o nevoeiro com chuva fraca.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 11:51)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *90 %*
P. Atm.: *1022,4 hPa*
Vento: *10 km/h* (O)
P. de Orvalho: *12 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*

Chuvisca neste momento, estou à espera de recolher os primeiros *0,2 mm* do dia. 
A temperatura caiu mais de 1 ºC e a humidade subiu praticamente 10 % em 10 minutos.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2008 às 11:51)

Lightning disse:


> Olha em relação às trovoadas vamos ter algumas surpresas. Como o centro depressionário está a dirigir-se para nós, é mais provável que no norte e centro ainda exista a possibilidade de termos algumas.
> 
> Quanto tens de vento neste momento?



Vento não sei, aqui não tenho uma estação profissional nem nada que se pareça. mas está fraco, espero a chuva só para a noite e próxima madrugada  e principalmente Amanha de manhã para o sul onde estou.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 11:53)

Continua a chover fraco mas o pluviómetro ainda não acusou nada...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 11:55)

Mais uma Temperatura Mínima Semi-Tropical, também por aqui!

Mas uma Mínima que conseguiu ser mais alta do que as vossas!

A Temperatura não desceu abaixo dos *14,7ºC*
Neste momento tenho 15,1ºC, e talvez a Mínima ainda seja batida hoje...

Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,6ºC/h


E já levo *1,1mm *desde as 00h!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 11:57)

Cheguei agora aos *0,2 mm*. 
A temperatura cai um pouco mais, para os *13,7 ºC*.
Estou perto de ter uma nova mínima do dia, no caso de a temperatura descer mais um pouco.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 12:02)

A chuva está a acabar e o céu apesar de ainda estar muito nublado, está a ficar digamos que mais "claro". 15,3º, vento nulo, 1022 mb.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

Por aqui já chuviscou que depois passou a chuva fraca e depois paro. Neste momento estão 15.2ºC e já acumulei 1mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2008 às 12:23)

Lightning disse:


> Continua a chover fraco mas o pluviómetro ainda não acusou nada...



Confirmo a morrinha que vai caindo, cheira-me que vai andar assim todo o dia, pois o céu está uniformemente carregado...
Estão no momento 16ºC


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 12:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Confirmo a morrinha que vai caindo, cheira-me que vai andar assim todo o dia, pois o céu está uniformemente carregado...
> Estão no momento 16ºC



Acusou 0,9 mm agora. Mas não deve ir muito para além disto... Registo 15,4º e 1021 mb


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 12:32)

Os chuviscos pararam. 
Sigo com *14,1 ºC* e uma humidade de *87 %*.


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2008 às 12:41)

Boa tarde!
Chuvisca, com 1,52mm acomulada e 10,1ºC.
Uma temperatura relativamente alta que provocou o desgelo de quase toda a neve acomulada no passado fim de semana Na Serra da Estrela(a prática de Sky está fora de questão)


----------



## godzila (6 Dez 2008 às 12:44)

O IM já prevê neve para 3ª feira.
Para os 1200 metros, para o fim da semana pode ser que melhore lol


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 12:53)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui está tudo na mesma, o céu está muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco de SW e estão 16.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 12:57)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,5 ºC*
H. Rel.: *83 %*
P. Atm.: *1021,0 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (OSO)
P. de Orvalho: *12 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


O céu continua encoberto, sem quaisquer abertas.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 13:03)

A minima desta noite foi registada a 00h00 com *12,8ºC*

Vento moderado(30-40km/h) e céu muito nublado
Temp: *14,9ºC*
Hum: *90%*

Pelo, IM está tarde o Minho o Douro Litoral vão ter chuva forte


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 13:04)

As Núvens Baixas começam a dissipar-se, e a Humidade começa a descer...

A Temperatura está estável, nos 15,3ºC

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


----------



## ct5iul (6 Dez 2008 às 13:08)

BOA TARDE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO




Neste momento o vento esta a aumentar e o céu esta muito nublado


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 13:10)

Por aqui, o enorme nevoeiro continua.
Desde manhã bem cedo que tenho nevoeiro...

Neste momento:
T:* 11,1ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1020,2mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: *103m*


----------



## godzila (6 Dez 2008 às 13:13)

eu devo estar no local mais frio do pais lol
eu tenho aqui uns 11.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 13:21)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *15,0 ºC*
H. Rel.: *80 %*
P. Atm.: *1020,7 hPa*
Vento: *3 km/h* (SO)
P. de Orvalho: *12 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


A pressão caiu a pique na última meia hora.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 13:24)

Parou de chover e o céu está a querer abrir. A temperatura voltou a subir para os 16,4º e a pressão desceu para os 1020 mb (pressão a descer é bom sinal )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

Boas.....por aqui continua encoberto e tambem já chegou por cá a mas miudinha como os alfinetes, mal se vê


----------



## ct5iul (6 Dez 2008 às 13:51)

godzila disse:


> eu devo estar no local mais frio do pais lol
> eu tenho aqui uns 11.2ºC



essa zona ai e bem fria tem varias serras a volta os meus pais são dai de perto uma aldeia que se chama cortes e engraçado que também tem a mesma cota que tu 600m


----------



## vitamos (6 Dez 2008 às 14:05)

Por Lisboa, morrinha... de vez em quando abertas... o dia não tem sido até agora meteorologicamente interessante


----------



## godzila (6 Dez 2008 às 14:08)

que bom, mas ainda fica a mais de 30km daqui


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 14:16)

Aqui chuva nem ve-la

Céu mui nublado e vento moderado
Temp: *14,4ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 14:17)

Parece que a  já aumentou de diâmetro e  intensidade,o vento também veio a ajudare com 12.1ºc.


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2008 às 14:17)

Chove moderadamente, vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes.
Temperatura:8,1ºC
Precipitação:3,30mm


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 14:19)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Aqui chuva nem ve-la
> 
> Céu mui nublado e vento moderado
> Temp: *14,4ºC*
> Hum: *90%*



Foi preciso dizer "Aqui chuva nem ve-la", para ela começar a cair


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2008 às 14:24)

16.6ºC e 1022 hpa.. .Não chove... ainda...


----------



## HotSpot (6 Dez 2008 às 14:31)

Máximo Hoje:  16.7 ºC (10:42) 
Mínimo Hoje:  13.7 ºC (06:09) 

A minima aionda foi mais alta que ontem. Acumulados *0,4 mm*


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 14:32)

Isto lá para o fim do dia deve de limpar... 16,8º e 1020 mb agora.

Acumulado total até agora: 0,9 mm 

Levantou-se algum vento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 14:46)

Por aqui neste momento está a choviscar e estão 15.6ºC


----------



## godzila (6 Dez 2008 às 15:02)

olhem só a menina
e já anda aqui perto


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 15:18)

godzila disse:


> olhem só a menina
> e já anda aqui perto



Aquele centro... vai lá vai... 

Os que adoram as trovoadas (como por exemplo eu ) têm que ser pacientes... Elas hão-de vir... 

Se tivesse a oportunidade de voltar atrás no tempo, voltava até dia 19 de setembro de 2007 (o dia que antecedeu o maior espectáculo daquele ano).


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 15:24)

Por aqui, estou com 15,7ºC, e o Céu está bastante ameaçador!

Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento nos 16,8 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,3ºC


Na última imagem de Satélite, destaca-se uma célula a entrar na zona do Porto!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 15:32)

Boas...por aqui parece ser já de noite vai bem e que se mantenha assim por muitas horas e já agora pedia por uns dias 

A temp:11.7ºc com vento moderado de SW. 

Já caíu 1.0mm


----------



## godzila (6 Dez 2008 às 15:33)

olha só o que aqui vem de chuva


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2008 às 15:37)

Chuva fraca e 9,9ºC por aqui. O nevoeiro levantou um pouco.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 15:42)

godzila disse:


> olha só o que aqui vem de chuva



Nessa imagem já se notam no mar as células a formarem-se (muito provavelmente aquelas que vão trazer a festa amanhã). Vêem-se aqueles dois pontinhos azuis e outro muito muito pequeno no canto superior esquerdo da imagem. Comparei a tua imagem com a imagem de satélite da e só podem corresponder às células que se encontram no centro depressionário.

Neste momento 16 graus certos com vento moderado e 1019 mb de pressão. Humidade nos 86%.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 15:46)

Esta a chover ha mais de 1h30 nunca parou desde entao

Temp: *13,9ºC*
Hum: *91%*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2008 às 15:48)

Por aqui está a ficar nevoeiro  estou com 13.9ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 15:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui está a ficar nevoeiro  estou com 13.9ºC o vento está fraco.



Pois é... Aqui já tenho Nevoeiro! A visibilidade é bastante reduzida!

Já na Temperatura... Estou com 15,8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2008 às 15:55)

Por aqui apenas cairam uns "pingos" e estão 15.2ºC


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2008 às 16:13)

Por aqui choveu moderado á cerca de Meia Hora.
Temperatura Actual no 16.1ºC.
Boa Tarde!


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 16:16)

Parou de chover ao fim de 2horas

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado
Temp: *13,7ºC*
Hum: *91%*


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2008 às 16:18)

Chuva  "miudinha".
Temperatura:7,8ºC
Precipitação do dia:4,06mm


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 16:31)

A chuva voltou a carga

Temp: *13,6ºC*
Hum: *91%*


----------



## ct5iul (6 Dez 2008 às 17:07)

BOA TARDE


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 17:18)

Continua a chuva acompanhada de vento moderado

Temp: *13,3ºC*
Hum: *92%*

Pelos vistos, a minha máxima foi aos *15,0ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 17:26)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *10,1ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1019,3mb/hPa*

Parou momentaneamente de chover...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 17:26)

Por aqui continuamos com céu enconberto o sol hoje não apareceu,deixou de chover desde as 16.00h.

Neste momento a voltou mas miudinha juntamente com o nevoeiro,temp: 10.9ºc.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2008 às 17:30)

Alguem sabe a partir de que horas vaicomeçar a acção?


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 17:32)

O Nevoeiro continua Cerrado!! Já está assim há cerca de 2 horas!

Temperatura nos 16,0ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 17:45)

Ainda continua a chover, já la vão 1h15minutos

Temp: *13,2ºC*
Hum: *92%*


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 17:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Alguem sabe a partir de que horas vaicomeçar a acção?



Também gostava de saber o mesmo... 

O centro depressionário ainda está um bocado longe... Se alguém nos conseguir esclarecer acerca desta pergunta que o faça... 

Sigo com céu muito nublado, agora por nuvens mais altas, e 15,6º com 1019 mb. Vento moderado. 90% HR

Apesar de o céu estar assim não tem ar de chover novamente...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 17:56)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.0ºC e o céu está muito nublado mas não chove

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.9ºC
T.Minima: 14.2ºC

Enquanto ao dia de amanhã tenho muito poucas esperanças de ver uma trovoada cá na minha terra

Bom Fim-de-semana


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2008 às 18:01)

Chuvisco e 9,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 

7,4ºC / 10,3ºC


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 18:02)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Enquanto ao dia de amanhã tenho muito poucas esperanças de ver uma trovoada cá na minha terra



Não digas isso... Ainda desmoralizas o resto do pessoal  

Eu ainda não perdi a esperança de ver pelo menos uma...


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 18:13)

Desde as 16h30 ainda não parou e chover

As rajadas de vento na região do Porto rondam os 30-40km/h (Wunderground)

Temp: *13,0ºC*
Hum: *92%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *86 %*
P. Atm.: *1019,2 hPa*
Vento: *13 km/h* (OSO)
P. de Orvalho: *12 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 18:26)

A máxima registada foi de *15,6 ºC*. 
O céu manteve-se muito nublado durante toda a tarde.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 18:30)

amarusp disse:


> Chuva  "miudinha".
> Temperatura:7,8ºC
> Precipitação do dia:4,06mm



Amarusp "convidaram-te" a ir ao tópico das apresentações tirar uma dúvida.

Sigo com 15,6º e vento moderado. Penso que a mínima ainda deve de ser ultrapassada hoje. Está quase a chover de novo. Pelo radar do IM, ainda vem alguma precipitação nesta direcção, para depois sim virem as abertas. Para amanhã tudo depende da deslocação do centro depressionário. Mas não desanimemos, ainda podemos ter surpresas 

É de salientar que a Helena nos deu algumas surpresas à última da hora. 

P.S.: Gostava que alguém me fizesse uma breve descrição de como está o tempo no Porto / a norte do Porto, já que pude observar no satélite que as primeiras células já entraram nessa zona.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2008 às 18:32)

Começou a chover!Milagre...


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 18:36)

Lightning disse:


> Também gostava de saber o mesmo...
> 
> O centro depressionário ainda está um bocado longe... Se alguém nos conseguir esclarecer acerca desta pergunta que o faça...



A Helena habituou-vos mal.

Esta depressão está praticamente confeccionada ao norte do continente.
A região a sul do Tejo, como disse na análise de modelos, levará apenas com os restos.
E entenda-se por restos, precipitação pouco significativa (não deve ir muito além dos 5mm).

No entanto, as coisas melhoraram para o noroeste. A precipitação previstas para a madrugada do dia de amanhã já merece uma especial atenção!






Quanto ao CAPE, está de braços dados com a precipitação, e é apenas significativo no noroeste do Continente.






Não quer dizes que não haja surpresas, mas para já, não se espera nada de especial nas regiões do centro-sul e sul.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 18:40)

AnDré disse:


> *A Helena habituou-vos mal*.
> 
> Esta depressão está praticamente confeccionada ao norte do continente.
> A região a sul do Tejo, como disse na análise de modelos, levará apenas com os restos.
> ...



JoaoPT e Chasing Thunder, e todos os outros que gostam de acção, *PARECE* ainda não é desta...


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2008 às 18:48)

Já parou de chover. Pelo menos deu para acumular 1mm e chegar aos 2mm de hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 18:53)

Tenham calma, a chuva e a trovoada virão para todos e a seu tempo.
Esta foi a última das noites «sub-tropicais» e amanhã a mínima já deverá ser mais baixa.

---

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *87 %*
P. Atm.: *1019,2 hPa*
Vento: *11 km/h* (SSO)
P. de Orvalho: *13 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 18:57)

É isso mesmo, Daniel.

Tenham calma, porque amanhã vai andar tudo à voltinha por cima de nós, por isso estamos na roleta... A "bola" pode calhar numa casa ao pé de nós  (espero que tenham percebido a expressão )

Vejam estas imagens...











...E tenham em conta que as trovoadas encontram-se e giram à volta desse mesmo centro, por isso apesar de pouca a probabilidade, ainda podemos levar com algumas de Norte a Sul. 

Estas duas situações estão identificadas (são para amanhã ao final do dia, e não há melhor altura do que essa para observar trovoadas). Todos os factores estão lá, agora basta ter paciência e rezar para que a sorte esteja do nosso lado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 18:58)

Lightning disse:


> JoaoPT e Chasing Thunder, e todos os outros que gostam de acção, *PARECE* ainda não é desta...



pois é Lightning os do NORTE são uns sortudos..., mas enfim espero que eles possam aproveita-las ao máximo


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 19:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> pois é Lightning os do NORTE são uns sortudos..., mas enfim espero que eles possam aproveita-las ao máximo



Vê-se mesmo que nem leste o meu post mesmo acima deste e que não percebeste o *PARECE*  ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 19:03)

Lightning disse:


> Vê-se mesmo que nem leste o meu post mesmo acima deste e que não percebeste o *PARECE*  ...



Sim eu Percebi o teu *PARECE*, mas como as hipóteses para cá são poucas o mais provável é que os do norte terem a festa toda.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 19:06)

O céu continua muito nublado. 
A temperatura continua estagnada e nada de chuva.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 19:06)

Continua a chover e já  lá vão 2h30 sem parar
Desde que iniciou a chuva por volta das 14h e de salientar que só parou de chover durante 15mint do resto foi sempre e continua a chover moderadamente, sempre ao mesmo ritmo

Temp: *12,8ºC* (minima do dia)
Hum: *93%*


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 19:07)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim eu Percebi o teu *PARECE*, mas como as hipóteses para cá são poucas o mais provável é que os do norte terem a festa toda.



Hmm ok, mas se vires os modelos acima, e se juntares todas as peças do puzzle (anda tudo à voltinha do centro depressionário   o centro depressionário vai-se deslocar para espanha  espanha é ao nosso lado  se anda tudo à volta excepto em espanha  podemos ter alguma acção de norte a sul, embora que pouca. Só mesmo se as células começarem a perder força e a entrar em fase de dissipação é que não temos nem 8 nem 80, mas sim 0... ).


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2008 às 19:13)

Por aqui a chuva vai no para arranca...


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 19:21)

Por aqui o céu de vez em quando tem algumas abertas. As nuvens baixas foram-se e deram lugar a nuvens mais altas e mais grossas e constituídas , que se deslocam muito mais devagar do que as anteriores. Vento fraco, de vez em quando soprando com rajadas. 1019 mb

Vou fazer uma pausa já volto.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 19:23)

Continua a chover e vento moderado
Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *93%*

Faça uma pausa, com Kitkat


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 19:26)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Faça uma pausa, com Kitkat



Por acaso gosto bastante de kitkat  aquela bolacha toda envolvida em chocolate... Mas vá não desviemos a conversa, este não é um fórum de chocolataria


----------



## Brunomc (6 Dez 2008 às 19:36)

quais serão as zonas mais afectadas amanha??

fiz aqui 2 circulos

um mais norte e centro 
e outro centro-sul


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 19:38)

Então, já ta a chover a 3h06mints sem parar o jeito que me fazia um pulviomentrozito

Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *93%*


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 19:46)

Por aqui começou a chover fraco há instantes.
O vento está fraco de SO, a temperatura nos 13,7ºC e a humidade nos 95%.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é 0,4mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 19:56)

Começa finalmente a chover. 
Tenho agora acumulados, desde aos 0h, *0,4 mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 20:03)

Boas por aqui começou a chover moderadamente,temperatura 10.9ºc.

Quantidade de  1,5mm.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

Ainda nao parou de chover e ja la vão 3h30

Temp: *12,7ºC*
Hum: *94%*


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 20:12)

*Albimeteo*, Castelo Branco está ás escuras? 
É que daqui não vejo luz para essa zona , ou será talvez do nevoeiro....

Por aqui, a temperatura mal mexeu em toda a tarde, tarde sempre cheia de nevoeiro e com chuviscos também.

T: *9,8ºC*
HR: *95%*
P:* 1018,2mb/hPa*


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2008 às 20:17)

Boa noite, 
Chove com intensidade.
5,1mm precipitação


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2008 às 20:18)

Por aqui já levo 1 mm  e estou com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 20:20)

amarusp disse:


> Boa noite,
> Chove com intensidade.
> 5,1mm precipitação



Voltei. Amarusp vai ao tópico das apresentações, porque há lá um utilizador que tem uma dúvida, e pelo que pude ler tu podes tirá-la. 

Procura no 5º post a contar de baixo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

*Dave* disse:


> *Albimeteo*, Castelo Branco está ás escuras?
> É que daqui não vejo luz para essa zona , ou será talvez do nevoeiro....
> 
> Por aqui, a temperatura mal mexeu em toda a tarde, tarde sempre cheia de nevoeiro e com chuviscos também.
> ...



É do nevoeiro pelo menos na zona sul da cidade e com .


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 20:26)

Por aqui 1,7mm desde as 0h.

A chuva vai caindo fraca, trazida pelo vento moderado de SO.
A temperatura está nos 13,2ºC e a humidade nos 95%.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 20:26)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> É do nevoeiro pelo menos na zona sul da cidade e com .



 Eu até fui buscar os binóculos, mas não vejo mesmo luz nenhuma .


Por aqui nada se altera.

T:* 9,8ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1018,2mb/hPa*


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

Ja ha 4horas que nao para de chover

Temp: *12,7ºC*
Hum: *94%*


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 20:34)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ja ha 4horas que nao para de chover



Começou agora aqui a chover moderado também. Espero que fique assim mais de 4 horas  

Levantou-se algum vento, soprando agora moderado.

15,5º
1019 mb
90%


----------



## storm (6 Dez 2008 às 20:35)

Temperatura actual: 14.5ºC

Dia de céu muito nublado, de manha caiu um aguaceiro fraco a seguir a esse aguaceiro por volta das 10:45 não choveu mais até as 18:30 quando voltou a chover fraco.
Neste momento está tudo calmo.


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2008 às 20:36)

JPS GAIA, dizes que chove por aí á 4horas.
Mas com que intensidade?


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 20:37)

DRC disse:


> JPS GAIA, dizes que chove por aí á 4horas.
> Mas com que intensidade?



Chuva moderada.. sempre ao mesmo ritmo estas 4horas
Nem chove fraco, nem chove forte


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 20:37)

Continua a chover...


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 20:38)

Este vento que acomnpanha a chuva é "estranho". Ora quase que pára ora sopra moderado com rajadas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 20:46)

Lightning disse:


> Hmm ok, mas se vires os modelos acima, e se juntares todas as peças do puzzle (anda tudo à voltinha do centro depressionário   o centro depressionário vai-se deslocar para espanha  espanha é ao nosso lado  se anda tudo à volta excepto em espanha  podemos ter alguma acção de norte a sul, embora que pouca. Só mesmo se as células começarem a perder força e a entrar em fase de dissipação é que não temos nem 8 nem 80, mas sim 0... ).



Sim está tudo muito certo, mas se eu vi no CAPE que as trovoadas vão andar mais pelo norte, cá nós se apanharmos é com menos frequencia, mas tudo pode acontecer.

T.Actual: 15.0ºC
Ceú nublado
Vento fraco de sw


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2008 às 20:49)

Aconteceu agora algo estranho!
Começou a soprar um vento moderado, com algumas rajadas, acompanhado de chuva fraca.
Assim que a chuva parou o vento tornou-se nulo.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 20:53)

Incrível a temperatura está imóvel há quase 2h .
T:* 9,8ºC*
HR: *95%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 20:59)

Caiu um aguaceiro que me fez acumular alguma precipitação.
Neste momento já levo *1,2 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 21:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim está tudo muito certo, mas se eu vi no CAPE que as trovoadas vão andar mais pelo norte, cá nós se apanharmos é com menos frequencia , mas tudo pode acontecer .
> 
> T.Actual: 15.0ºC
> Ceú nublado
> Vento fraco de sw



Espero que tenhas razão. E principalmente nao percas as esperanças.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 21:01)

E neste momento está a chover

T.Actual: 15.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *90 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,8 hPa*
Vento: *18 km/h* (SSO)
P. de Orvalho: *12 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,2 mm*

---

Com a queda deste aguaceiro, a temperatura caiu cerca de 1 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2008 às 21:23)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Céu nublado com 12 ºC; temperatura mínima de 10 ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 21:26)

Ainda nao parou de chover, ja vai fazer 5horas que nao para de chover 

Temp: *12,7ºC*
Hum: *94%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 21:32)

A chuva já parou por aqui, mas a nebulosidade promete precipitação ao longo da noite, apesar de se tratar de coisa pouca. O vento sopra fraco a moderado do quadrante SO e a humidade subiu para os *91 %*.


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Dez 2008 às 21:33)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................12.2º
T máx................................13.5º

H min.................................76%
H máx................................97%

Pressão actual....................1014 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 21:33)

DRC disse:


> Aconteceu agora algo estranho!
> Começou a soprar um vento moderado, com algumas rajadas, acompanhado de chuva fraca.
> Assim que a chuva parou o vento tornou-se nulo.



Nada de mais, é algo que acontece com alguma frequência, com a deslocação da nebulosidade.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2008 às 21:57)

boas
A temperatura mínima em grândola foi de 10,9°C e a máxima de 17,2°C...choveu muito na hora de almoço mas não mais choveu, agora estão 14°C.


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*

Em arruda tempo tipico de frente quente com chuvisco presistente e temp agradavel a base das nuvens esta nos 300m                                          antevejo uma noite  chuvosa e ventosa e um dia animado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 21:58)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraca e com nevoeiro,o vento vai soprando moderado de S/SW.

Temperatura vai nos 11.1ºc e 2.0mm de chuva.


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2008 às 21:59)

Muito nevoeiro agora por aqui!
Mas disseram-me que numa terra aqui ao lado
(Forte da Casa) não há nada.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 22:00)

A Chuva tem caído... E já não é apenas aquela Morrinha!

Já levo *5,4mm* de Precipitação, desde as 00h, a cair ao ritmo de 2mm/h


A Temperatura está MUITO ALTA!! Neste momento tenho *16,2ºC*

Humidade a 98%
Pressão nos 1019 hPa
Vento nos *37,2 km/h* de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,9ºC


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2008 às 22:03)

Mais alguém da região de Lisboa tem
agora nevoeiro?


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 22:08)

Não para de chover

Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 22:11)

Invrivel... quase 4h sem que a temperatura mexa..
T: *9,8ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 22:18)

DRC disse:


> Mais alguém da região de Lisboa tem
> agora nevoeiro?



Aqui está um pouco, mas este nevoeiro não é propriamente nebulosidade baixa, é essencialmente formado pelas espessas cortinas de chuva que cobrem a região neste momento.


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Dez 2008 às 22:19)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Não para de chover
> 
> Temp: *12,8ºC*
> Hum: *95%*



Fantástico!
Por aqui tudo muito calmo!
Só estou à espera da chuva forte prevista para esta noite !
Neste momento com:
Temp: 13C
Hr: 99%
Pressão: 1017 hpa (estável)
Tenho alguma chuva fraca e vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 22:21)

Chuvisca com bastante intensidade.
Pingos muito finos, mas parece que caem 3 em cada cm2.
A chuva é muito espessa, apesar de ser fraca, pois é bastante consistente.
Por essa razão, mesmo com estes chuviscos, o pluviómetro já acumulou *1,8 mm*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 22:25)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *92 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,4 hPa*
Vento: *14 km/h* (SO)
P. de Orvalho: *13 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *2,0 mm*

---

Continua a chover, espero que assim se mantenha noite fora.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Dez 2008 às 22:29)

Boas noites!

Por aqui estão *11.9ºC*, já chove a algum tempo, sendo chuva fraca, como de resto tem ocorrido durante maior parte do dia.
O vento é fraco ou inexistente, algum nevoeiro. E portanto está uma noite de rega as plantinhas.  Vamos ver se ocorre algo de mais entusiasmante. 

Abraço


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 22:30)

E, por fim, estamos nas 6horas de chuva moderada que ainda nao acabou

Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Dez 2008 às 22:34)

Boa noite. 
Hoje por cá dia algo quente com céu nublado com abertas. Caíram aguaceiros durante a noite.

Tmin - 16,1ºC
Tmax - 22ºC

Actual - 16,7ºC e 74% Hr.

Precipitação - 3 mm


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Dez 2008 às 22:43)

No Minho a chuva é a sério!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2008 às 22:47)

DRC disse:


> Mais alguém da região de Lisboa tem
> agora nevoeiro?



Aqui nada.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 22:47)

Parou de chover! ao fim de 6h15minutos

Temp: *12,7ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2008 às 22:49)

8,7ºC e chuva fraca por agora.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 22:50)

Chove fraco agora.

15,4º
Vento moderado com rajadas
1018 mb
91% HR

Abocado pareceu-me ouvir dois trovões ao longe, a norte da minha localização (ou seja, vindos da costa) com um intervalo de tempo de aproximadamente 2 minutos, mas não disse nada para não pensarem que já estou maluco 

Alguém confirma alguma coisa?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 22:53)

belem disse:


> Aqui nada.



Parece que o nevoeiro apenas aparece nas zonas do Vale do Tejo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 22:55)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *92 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,1 hPa*
Vento: *11 km/h* (SSO)
P. de Orvalho: *13 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *2,6 mm*


Cai mais um aguaceiro que faz subir a precipitação acumulada para os *2,6 mm*.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 22:56)

Lightning disse:


> 15,4º
> Vento moderado com rajadas
> 1018 mb
> 91% HR
> ...



É impossivel!! Já deves tar é maluco
E achas que com esta neblusidade haveria possibilidade de trovoada... Nem na Galiza houve trovoadas, quanto mais aí


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 22:57)

JPS Gaia disse:


> É impossivel!! Já deves tar é maluco
> E achas que com esta neblusidade haveria possibilidade de trovoada... Nem na Galiza houve trovoadas, quanto mais aí



Eu disse pareceu-me ouvir, mas ta bem. Enfim, esquece... 

Se não foi isso deve de ter sido um avião que passou, não sei...  Só sei que o barulho que ouvi não durou mais de 6 segundos.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2008 às 22:59)

Por cá está a chuviscar bem, já levo 4 mm  muito bom, já não via nada disto há algum tempo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 23:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá está a chuviscar bem, já levo 4 mm  muito bom, já não via nada disto há algum tempo.



O dia está a render mais do que aquilo que eu esperava. 
Acabo de ver precipitação acumulada aumentada mais uma vez, desta vez para os *2,8 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 23:03)

A chuva miudinha vai caindo de forma constante.
O vento sopra também moderado e constante de Sudoeste.

Vou com 4,6mm acumulados.
A temperatura está nos 13,5ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O dia está a render mais do que aquilo que eu esperava.
> Acabo de ver precipitação acumulada aumentada mais uma vez, desta vez para os *2,8 mm*.





Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá está a chuviscar bem, já levo 4 mm  muito bom, já não via nada disto há algum tempo.





AnDré disse:


> Vou com 4,6mm acumulados.





Vocês contentam-se com pouco! Por aqui já levo *10,6mm*!

A Temperatura Máxima foi agora atingida... Estando nos 16,8ºC, actualmente...


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 23:05)

O meu pluviómetro acaba agora mesmo de acusar os 2,7 mm. 

A chuva aumentou BASTANTE de intensidade e o vento também. Vento forte com rajadas agora, que fazem estremecer os estoros das janelas 

EDIT: O vento acalmou e a chuva também. Mesmo assim, ainda continua moderada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2008 às 23:10)

Por aqui ainda continua mas fraca e vento moderado.

A temperatura não se mexe 11.2ºc pressão 1019.2hpa 96%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.3/12.3ºc precipitação 2.5mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 23:14)

AnDré disse:


> Vou com 4,6mm acumulados.



Também chove bem por aí.
Desta vez, sou eu o mais seco.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

15,2º
Vento moderado, variável, de novo com rajadas
1018 mb
91% HR

Continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

O meu pluviómetro manual já leva 8 mm  o digital 5 mm.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 23:28)

Já lá vão 3,6 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 23:29)

Lightning disse:


> Já lá vão 3,6 mm acumulados até agora.



Também já tenho *3,6 mm* acumulados, nada mau.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 23:31)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *92 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,1 hPa*
Vento: *11 km/h* (SO)
P. de Orvalho: *13 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *3,6 mm*


Continua a chuviscar com bastante intensidade e o dia está a render acima das minhas expectativas.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 23:34)

Volta a chover

Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 23:35)

Por aqui não para de Chover!!

Levo *13,7mm*, a cair ao ritmo de 13,2mm/h!

A Temperatura Máxima foin de novo superada, com *17,0ºC*, há pouco...


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui não para de Chover!!
> 
> Levo *13,7mm*, a cair ao ritmo de 13,2mm/h!
> 
> A Temperatura Máxima foin de novo superada, com *17,0ºC*, há pouco...



A caír ao ritmo de 13,2 mm/h??? Não quererás antes dizer 3,2 mm/hora?

É que se fosse 13,2 mm/hora já tinhas que ter um acumulado de muito mais que isso...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2008 às 23:40)

Por aqui 9 mm, está-se a levantar uma ventania de sul, que é qualquer coisa  52.9 km/h até agora, 14.2ºC.


----------



## fsl (6 Dez 2008 às 23:41)

Em OEIRAS, TEMP actual 15.1º
PRECIPITAÇAO acumulada 4.0mm


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 23:42)

Lightning disse:


> A caír ao ritmo de 13,2 mm/h??? Não quererás antes dizer 3,2 mm/hora?
> 
> É que se fosse 13,2 mm/hora já tinhas que ter um acumulado de muito mais que isso...



Esta intensidade de Precipitação, é a intensidade neste momento, ou seja, a Chuva cai ao ritmo de 13,2mm/h, o que quer dizer que, se continuar a chover assim, ao fim de uma hora, terei mais 13,2mm do que tenho agora!


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 23:43)

Gilmet disse:


> Esta intensidade de Precipitação, é a intensidade neste momento, ou seja, a Chuva cai ao ritmo de 13,2mm/h, o que quer dizer que, se continuar a chover assim, ao fim de uma hora, terei mais 13,2mm do que tenho agora!



Ja percebi.  Aqui já aumentou para os 4,5 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 23:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui 9 mm, está-se a levantar uma ventania de sul, que é qualquer coisa  52.9 km/h até agora, 14.2ºC.



Aqui o vento também está a querer rodar para Sul, mas o meu vento é uma amostra quando comparado com o teu, que moras nas alturas. 

---

Continua a chuviscar intensamente, tendo já sido acumulados *4,0 mm*.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 23:48)

Continua a chuva moderada e o vento com rajadas. 5,4 mm já acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 23:52)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *92 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,0 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (SO)
P. de Orvalho: *13 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *4,4 mm*

---

A pressão está com tendência de descida. 
O vento, apesar da mudança de direcção para SSO nas últimas horas, está a enfraquecer.

---

Dentro de momentos farei o resumo do dia, com os extremos de temperatura e precipitação.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2008 às 23:57)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 16,2ºC
Tmin: 12,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

Nunca me lembro de colocar aqui os extremos de cada dia... mas hoje é excepção:

T. Máx. 17,4º
T. Min. 14,3º
HR Máx. 93%
HR Min. 79%
Pressão Máx. 1023 mb
Pressão Min. 1018 mb
Vento (rajada máxima) 14,4 km/h
Precipitação acumulada total: 6,3 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,0 ºC*
Tx: *15,6 ºC*

P. Acum.: *4,4 mm*


----------



## Fil (7 Dez 2008 às 00:01)

Aqui tenho 8,5ºC, 96% e 1018 hPa, com chuva fraca e céu encoberto por nuvens baixas. Tive 8,2 mm acumulados no dia de hoje. Os extremos foram exactamente iguais aos de ontem: 7,4ºC / 10,0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 06.Dezembro.2008_

Temp máxima: *15,0ºC*
Temp minima: *12,7ºC*


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

E pronto, já é domingo já está o reset diário feito.  

Espero que esta noite seja de chuva forte, já tenho saudades dessas noites, em que chove durante horas e horas seguidas... E uma ventaniazinha a acompanhar também não era nada mau...


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2008 às 00:05)

*Extremos do dia 6 de Dezembro:*

Tmin: 12,6ºC
Tmáx: 15,5ºC
Precipitação: 6,8mm

---------------

Actualmente 13,3ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.
Vai chovendo fraco.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de sudoeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 00:07)

Acumulo agora os primeiros *0,2 mm* do dia.
O vento começa agora a soprar moderado a forte.

Despeço-me por hoje.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 00:10)

Também fico por aqui. Despeço-me já com os primeiros 0,9 mm do dia e com rajadas de vento por vezes forte a fazer abanar os estoros mais uma vez. 

Esta noite promete...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2008 às 00:12)

Neste momento tenho 16,6ºC

*Extremos de Ontem:*






E Hoje, já levo 1,1mm!


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2008 às 00:29)

Por Benfica 14ºC. Chove.   Vou dormir.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2008 às 00:32)

Em Grândola não choveu ainda e a temperatura não sai dos 14°C, espero o melhor aqui das 5h até às 13h com chuva moderada e vento moderado. Segunda digo os meus extremos deste fds.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (7 Dez 2008 às 00:46)

Dia 6 de Dezembro de 2008

Temp min 13 ºC
Temp max 14.9 ºC
Humidade 97 %
Precipitacao 1.6 mm
Vento moderado 35Km\h 
*53 Km\h Rajada max


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2008 às 01:20)

Por cá estou com 14.1ºC já acumulei 2 mm.

Muito nevoeiro


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 01:32)

Teve algum tempo com ceu muito nublado
Mas, agora volta a chover moderadamente

Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2008 às 01:35)

Cheguei agora aos 3,0mm.
A chuva cai certinha e miudinha, trazida pelo vento moderado a forte de sudoeste.

13,4ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2008 às 01:40)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Mas, agora volta a chover moderadamente.



Pois volta.
Os campos estão enchardos.
Tem chovido regularmente nesta última semana.
Hoje , mais 7.6 mm até às 00 h. 
mas daí para cá , arrisco mais 3 mm.
Quanto à temperatura ,
há mais de 60 horas que anda pelos 12, 13º ...


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Dez 2008 às 02:46)

E chove e chove e chove... Bom para as alfaces e nabos...
Sigo com 14.9º e 1018hpa (bom tombo!!)
Até amanhã


----------



## martinus (7 Dez 2008 às 02:48)

Não sei exactamente o que o pessoal aqui usa para medir a chuva, mas sei que às vezes faz um barulho a cair lá fora que um penico de esmalte enchia em cinco ou dez minutos. Também não sei há quanto tempo está a chover... para aí uns dois ou três dias.


----------



## ct5iul (7 Dez 2008 às 07:18)

Bom dia LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.4ºC/ GMT 07:15
Temp ao sol: 13.4ºC/ GMT 07:15
Pressão: 1015.2Hpa - GMT 07:15
Intensidade do Vento: NULO 0.0 km/h - GMT 07:15
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direção do Vento: SW - GMT 07:15
Temperatura do vento: 13.4ºC - GMT 07:15
Humidade Relativa: 92 % - GMT 07:15
Chuva Precipitação: 9.5mm - GMT 07:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO - GMT 07:15
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Dez 2008 às 09:36)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 14.4ºC, de referir que choveu toda a noite.
Neste momento estão 15.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2008 às 09:54)

Bons dias por aqui vamos com céu muito nublado,porque aqui choveu praticamente toda a noite mas fraca.

A temperatura vai nos 11.4ºc pressão 1017.1hpa 96%hr.

Quanto há precipitação desta noite 6.0mm.


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2008 às 10:14)

Bom dia


9,9ºC e chuva por aqui.

Mínima de 8,5ºC.


----------



## godzila (7 Dez 2008 às 10:18)

a trovoada mandounos ir dar uma volta
por aqui nem chuva moderada veio


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 10:31)

Boas

Acordei com céu mto nublado e ameaçava chover. Até agora nada se alterou. Tive uns bons 7,6 mm acumulados até agora (desde as 0h). 

Nada de trovoadas, nada disso...  Mas mesmo assim o IM diz que hoje nas regiões do norte e centro vão estar as condições favoráveis reunidas para tal acontecimento... Esperemos todos que isso se concretize... 

Agora:
16,2º
1017 mb
Vento fraco, variável
89% HR


----------



## Brunomc (7 Dez 2008 às 10:46)

bom dia

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco

chove moderadamente desde as 10h15 e ainda nao parou


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 10:47)

Bom dia. 
A mínima foi de *13,1 ºC*.
Mais uma mínima escaldante, mas a última das escaldantes.
Amanhã a mínima já será mais baixa, finalmente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 10:50)

A temperatura está, agora, nos *15,0 ºC*. 
A noite rendeu uma precipitação acumulada de *7,2 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado a forte do quadrante SO e a pressão está nos *1017,0 hPa*.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

Por aqui final da noite e manhã com chuva moderada! Agora parece estar a querer acalmar!
Sigo neste momento com 14,9ºC e 1019,4hPa!


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2008 às 10:59)

Continua a chuva com intensidade moderada, mas a temperatura baixou um pouco. 8,9ºC por agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 11:06)

Há pouco caía um chuvisco forte, mas rapidamente parou.
O sol começou a brilhar e apareceu o arco-íris; o vento continuava.


----------



## amarusp (7 Dez 2008 às 11:15)

Bom dia, 
chove  cmo intensidade, 18,03 mm acumulados


----------



## WhiteHope (7 Dez 2008 às 11:16)

Bem, aqui ainda perdura a chuva fraca (chuvisco) e não está muito vento. Estão 14,2ºC aqui 

Mas ontem esteve a chover bastante tempo, para aí desde as 6 da tarde até à 1 da manha, mas sempre chuvisco.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2008 às 11:19)

Por aqui a chuva parou .Desde as 9 horas há já abertas no céu.
Mas das 9 de ontem às 9 de hoje mais 27.3mm.
E desde o dia 1 já 61.3mm
E nos dias 29 e 30 de Novembro mais 42.6.
No total desde o dia 29, uns consideráveis  103,9 mm.
Nada mau, pois então.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Dez 2008 às 11:23)

Na Moita 6,4mm desde as 0H.

Agora estou na Ilha Armona (Olhão) e caiu um valente aguaceiro há meia-hora atrás.


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2008 às 11:25)

Por Lisboa, depois de uma noite de alguma chuva, o dia segue cinzento, com abertas de vez em quando! De facto interessante o que tem chovido, sobretudo na região Norte nos últimos dias, com um somatório já considerável!


----------



## Brunomc (7 Dez 2008 às 11:25)

por aqui : 

céu muito nublado e vento moderado

cai uma chuvinha fraca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 11:28)

WhiteHope disse:


> Bem, aqui ainda perdura a chuva fraca (chuvisco) e não está muito vento. Estão 14,2ºC aqui
> 
> Mas ontem esteve a chover bastante tempo, para aí desde as 6 da tarde até à 1 da manha, mas sempre chuvisco.



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *WhiteHope*. 
Parece que já tens estação meteorológica, o que é excelente.
Espero que desfrutes deste fórum ao máximo e esperamos os teus registos !


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 11:41)

Às 2h30 caiu um aguaceiro forte

A minima foi novamente registada a 00h00 até as 2h (porque nao se mexeu) de *12,8ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *15,8ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2008 às 11:57)

Registo agora a mínima do dia até ao momento com 8,4ºC. Continua a chuva, mas agora com menor intensidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

vitamos disse:


> Por Lisboa, depois de uma noite de alguma chuva, o dia segue cinzento, com abertas de vez em quando! De facto interessante o que tem chovido, sobretudo na região Norte nos últimos dias, com um somatório já considerável!



E espero que assim continue a chover, especialmente por aqui, pois o último mês terminou com um deficit considerável de precipitação. 

---

Por aqui, vai chuviscando e o dia vai rendendo; já acumulei *7,4 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2008 às 12:15)

Bom dia!
Por aqui começo o dia com 15.0ºC e 19mm de chuva.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

Chuva fraca
Temp: *15,7ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 12:32)

Chove agora moderadamente e a precipitação acumulada subiu para os *8,0 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2008 às 12:34)

Boa Tarde!

Noite Chuvosa, tendo registado *10,9mm* de Precipitação desde as 00h

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *15,6ºC*, e a Temperatura Máxima foi de *18,2ºC*, por volta das 2:30

Neste momento tenho 15,8ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 16,6 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,5ºC


O Céu começou agora a abrir...


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Dez 2008 às 12:35)

boas

Céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado, 16.6º.

abraços


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2008 às 12:57)

Comecam a aparecer os primeiros cumulus com maior desenvolvimento em arruda


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2008 às 13:02)

Céu muito nublado.
16.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Dez 2008 às 13:07)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui esta manhã tem sido de chuva fraca, embora ás vezes se intensifique, mas neste momento já não chove e o céu está nublado com abertas e estão 17.5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2008 às 13:09)

Por aqui cai uma chuva fraca a moderada, mas constante, já há cerca de 45min sem parar!!!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2008 às 13:17)

Tive uma nova Temperatura Mínima do Dia, há pouco, com *15,2ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,7ºC, parou de chover, o Céu continua a abrir, e, por vezes, o Sol até já brilha!


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 13:19)

Céu muito nublado, mas ainda nao vi o sol

Temp: *16,0ºC*
Hum: *87%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 13:22)

Algumas abertas e *15,1 ºC*.
A chuva parou há alguns minutos.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2008 às 13:37)

Bom dia!

Por aqui vou com *7,4mm* acumulados.

Para já, muitas nuvens, Vento fraco a moderado de ONO e 14,3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Dez 2008 às 13:53)

Neste momento chove moderadamente

T.Actual: 16.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Dez 2008 às 13:59)

E neste momento chove forte


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 14:01)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *15,8ºC*
Hum: *89%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2008 às 14:02)

Boas por aqui neste momento tenho um forte aguaceiro despejar por cima da cidade.

A temperatura vai nos 12.3ºc pressão 1015.5hpa 95%hr.

Quanto há precipitação desde as 0.00h de hoje 9.5mm.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2008 às 14:09)

Agora já começam a aparecer os primeiros cumulos em desenvolvimento apesar de poucos.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Dez 2008 às 14:13)

por aqui chuva moderada e vento moderado


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 14:16)

Esta a chover.. Chuva moderada

Temp: *15,9ºC*
Hum: *89%*


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2008 às 14:19)

O Céu está agora Muito Nublado por Cumulus, e a Temperatura mantém-se nos 15,5ºC

Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 25,7 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 14:23)

A chuva parou
Mas, o céu está muito negro

Temp: *15.6ºC*
Hum: *89%*


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 14:46)

Abocado choveu moderadamente. A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h aumentou então para os 9,0 mm. Por agora céu pouco nublado, por vezes muito nublado. Vento fraco. 

As nuvens deslocam-se MUITO DEPRESSA  são aquelas nuvens de baixa altitude. Nada de nuvens de trovoada nem cumulus nem nada... Nem me digam nada...


----------



## Santos (7 Dez 2008 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui tem chovido... tendo parado para almoço
Neste momento 14.0ºC - 1014 hPa
Talvez umas granizadas algures


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2008 às 14:54)

Por aqui deixou de e apareceu o sol já não o via desde sexta.

A temperatura vai nos 12.3ºc e já caiu 10.0mm.


----------



## amarusp (7 Dez 2008 às 14:57)

Depois de uma manhã de chuva intensa, uma pausa talvez para o café!!
Precipitação acumulada de hoje: 22,86 mm
Temperatura:8,9ºC


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2008 às 14:59)

Já há festa no norte.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 15:00)

O centro depressionário vai estar mais ou menos a oeste do alentejo às 7 da noite, pode ser que aí venha alguma coisa... Mas parece que também não é desta... 

Por agora:
16,6º
1016 mb
86%


----------



## amarusp (7 Dez 2008 às 15:03)

A ribeira de Loriga que nasce próxima da Torre traz um elevado caudal






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 15:12)

Já consigo ver o azul do céu, mas o sol e que ainda está escondido por entre as nuvens

Temp: *14,9ºC*
Hum: *89%*


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 15:13)

Esta a chuviscar

Hum: *90%*


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 15:14)

A pressão continua a descer. 1015 mb agora. A temp. também desceu. 16,5º.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 15:16)

Já parou de chuviscar

Temp: *14,8ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2008 às 15:18)

Neste momento tenho *14,8ºC* (Temperatura Mínima do Dia)

Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 22,1 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,5ºC


O Céu continua Muito Nublado por Cumulus...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 15:23)

Muito sol e *15,8 ºC*.
A humidade desceu para os *74 %*.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 15:28)

Agora sim começo a avistar alguns cumulus por cima de lisboa. 

Só aqui na zona onde me encontro é que o céu está quase limpo, pois à minha volta só vejo nuvens quer de baixa quer de alta altitude.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 15:31)

A máxima foi de *16,3 ºC* até agora; duvido que haja uma nova máxima até às 0h.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Dez 2008 às 15:45)

Por aqui cumulos bastante grande.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2008 às 15:57)

Por aqui até agora e desde a 0h de ontem acumulei 17 mm 

Neste momento céu muito nublado e estou com 14.8ºC.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 16:07)

Nas imagens de satelite pode-se observar o centro depressionário a dar a volta e a começar a dirigir-se para sul  

Se não fizerem trovoadas nenhumas, ao menos que caiam uns valentes aguaceiros lá para o final do dia... 

O céu começa agora a ficar mais nublado por cumulos vindos de lisboa / sintra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2008 às 16:07)

O sol vai espreitando de vez em quando,ainda há muitas nuvens a pairar no ar.

A temperatura subiu umas décimas actual 13.1,com vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Dez 2008 às 16:39)

Por Braga dia marcado por chuva.
Durante a tarde ainda foi possível ver este arco-íris para os lados de Amares.


----------



## Teles (7 Dez 2008 às 16:45)

Boas por aqui céu nebulado com algumas abertas e temperatura de 13 graus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 16:46)

Caiu mais um aguaceiro que fez a precipitação acumulada subir para os *8,8 mm*.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 16:48)

Aproximam-se cumulus bastante carregados. 

O céu está a ficar muito escuro e totalmente nublado. Vamos lá ver se vem alguma acção, mesmo ainda sendo de dia...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 16:53)

Parece que vou ter uma nova mínima do dia. 
Estou já com *13,4 ºC* e o céu está a limpar, a mínima até ao momento está nos *13,1 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2008 às 17:11)

Boas...por aqui temos o regresso do nevoeiro mas só na parte virada a sul da cidade,o céu está muito nublado,a temp:actual 11.8ºc.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 17:21)

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado, mas po's lados do mar, estão umas belas nuvens negras

Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *94%*

A temperatura máxima atingiu os *16,7ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 17:28)

Igualei agora a mínima do dia, estou com *13,1 ºC*.


----------



## WhiteHope (7 Dez 2008 às 17:38)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *WhiteHope*.
> Parece que já tens estação meteorológica, o que é excelente.
> Espero que desfrutes deste fórum ao máximo e esperamos os teus registos !



Muito obrigado pelas boas-vindas! 

Vejo que vou gostar muito deste fórum


----------



## Redfish (7 Dez 2008 às 17:38)

14º
E quase 12 horas seguidas com uma chuva mt branda...
Venha o Sol


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 17:48)

14,5º, 1017 mb, 88%

Abocado também aqui caiu um aguaceiro o que fez com que a precipitação acumulada total desde as 0h subisse para 9,9 mm 

Por agora céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2008 às 17:55)

A Temperatura, após ter estado estagnada nos 14,7ºC, desceu agora para os *14,5ºC*, establecendo uma nova Mínima!

Humidade nos 93%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 17:58)

Céu pouco nublado e já consigo visualizar a lua

Temp: *12,2ºC*
Hum: *94%*


----------



## godzila (7 Dez 2008 às 17:59)

chve forte aqui, mesmo muito forte.
tenho pena de não ter nada para medir mas é muita


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 18:03)

Até agora houveram apenas DUAS descargas eléctricas... Ambas no Norte do País...


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2008 às 18:13)

E após mais um aguaceiro fraco, a temperatura desceu ao mínimo do dia.
Estou com 12,4ºC e 94% de humidade relativa.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 7,8mm.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 18:21)

Céu quase limpo

Temp: *11,7ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2008 às 18:24)

Por aqui começou novamente a  com 11.3ºc.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 18:33)

O céu aqui não passa do mesmo: ora está pouco nublado, quase limpo, ora está muito nublado quase a chover. Nota-se o arrefecimento depois do último aguaceiro, estão cerca de 14,2 graus agora. O vento sopra fraco, de vez em quando com mais intensidade, mas nada de mais. Boa sorte para o pessoal do norte, desfrutem ao máximo o espectáculo de fogo de artifício, já que aqui parece haver uma barreira anti-DEA...


----------



## amarusp (7 Dez 2008 às 18:47)

Boa noite,
Acumulado do dia: 26,6 mm 
Acumulado do mês:71,1mm


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2008 às 18:59)

Após ter chegado aos *14,1ºC*, eis que a Temperatura sobe, estando nos 15,0ºC neste momento!

A Humidade também subiu um pouco, para os 96%

Pressão nos 1018 hPa
Vento nos 14,0 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2008 às 19:09)

Boas por aqui já deixou de passou a limpo e com a temp: já descer bem a miníma da noite passada ficou para trás actual 10.4ºc.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2008 às 19:12)

Precipitação nas últimas 24 horas (até às 18h00):

1  Viseu (Portugal) 34.0 mm  
2  Portalegre (Portugal) 24.0 mm  
3  Vila Real (Portugal) 24.0 mm  
4  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 23.0 mm  
5  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 23.0 mm  
6  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 22.0 mm  
7  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 22.0 mm  
8  Braganca (Portugal) 19.0 mm  
9  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 16.0 mm  
10  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 15.0 mm  
11  Monte Real (Portugal) 15.0 mm  
12  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 13.1 mm  
13  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 13.0 mm  
14  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 12.0 mm  
15  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 7.0 mm  
16  Montijo (Portugal) 6.6 mm  
17  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 5.0 mm  
18  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 5.0 mm  
19  Beja (Portugal) 4.1 mm  
20  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 3.3 mm  
21  Cabo Carvoeiro (Portugal) 1.5 mm  
22  Sagres (Portugal) 1.1 mm  
23  Porto Santo (Portugal) 0.5 mm  

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2008 às 19:13)

Boa noite,
Por aqui chuva; 4,2mm desde as 0h
14,5ºC
97%HR

min 11,3ºC
max 16,5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Dez 2008 às 19:19)

Olá pessoal!
Dia de chuva, sigo com 14.3ºC e 1018hpa...


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 19:19)

Bem, depois de ter uma minima de *11,2ºC*
A temperatura subiu, devido a entrada de neblusidade

Temp: *11,8ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 19:30)

Dados Actuais:

14,2º
0,0 km/h
91%
1017 mb
Céu muito nublado


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 19:42)

Voltei a ter céu limpo

Temp: *11,2ºC* (minima do dia)
Hum: *95%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 19:58)

A máxima foi, efectivamente, de *16,3 ºC*.
Agora estou com a mínima do dia: *12,8 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Dez 2008 às 20:12)

Por aqui vai caindo mais uma descarga...

T: *9,2ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P:* 1016,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2008 às 20:15)

Céu limpo, com vento fraco e 9.7ºc.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 20:22)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10,8ºC* (nova minima)
Hum: *95%*


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2008 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado e com períodos de chuva fraca.

Máxima: 16.3ºC
mínima: 12.9ºC
actual: 14.3ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 20:45)

Estou a ter mínimas sucessivas; estou já com *12,4 ºC*.


----------



## Teles (7 Dez 2008 às 21:01)

Céu pouco nebulado com temperatura actual de 11.3 graus


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2008 às 21:03)

Boa noite. Hoje por cá foi um dia de sol alterando com periodos de mais neblusidade, foi igualmente um dia ligeiramente mais fresco.

Tmin - 15ºC
Tmax - 20,6ºC
Actual - 16,7ºC e 70% Hr


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

Céu muito nublado com vento nulo e a temperatura a baixar. 13,4º agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 21:08)

O céu começa a limpar e a temperatura a descer.
Céu pouco nublado e uma temperatura de *12,3 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 21:12)

Depois de a minima até agora ser de *10,5ºC*

Voltou a entrar neblusidade e a temperatura subiu aos *11,4ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2008 às 21:13)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 14,6 ºC (12h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = *14,6 ºC* (dia 7)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 21:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,3 ºC* _(até ao momento)_
Tx: *16,3 ºC*

---

O céu continua bastante nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2008 às 21:41)

Por aqui, a Temperatura estagnou, completamente nos 15,0ºC (Começo a estranhar ter uma Temperatura tão alta)

Humidade nos 98%
Pressão nos 1019 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,7ºC


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 21:42)

12,9º
1018 mb
0,0 km/h
91%
9,9 mm acumulados até agora desde as 0h


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2008 às 21:54)

Por aqui continua a chover, desde as 17h acumula 14mm





13,7ºC
98%HR
1022hpa


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 22:04)

Ceu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,0ºC*
Hum: *95%*

PS: Parabens ao Teles por tar a fazer hoje 1ano que participa no forum


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 22:04)

*Dados actuais:*

Temp.: *12,6 ºC*
Hum. Rel.: *87 %*
P. Atm: *1018,3 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *11 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *8,8 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2008 às 22:06)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Parabens ao Teles por tar a fazer hoje 1ano que participa no forum



Pois é! Muitos Parabéns pelo Aniversário MeteoPTziano *teles*!


Por aqui, neste momento estou com 14,9ºC
Humidade nos 98%, e Pressão nos 1019 hPa


----------



## mocha (7 Dez 2008 às 22:35)

Boa noite a todos, por aqui fim de semana com muita chuva e temperaturas bem amenas, por agora sigo com muitas nuvens no horizonte, mas de momento não chove, sigo com 13ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Dez 2008 às 22:48)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.2ºC e o céu está nublado mas não chove.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.8ºC
T.Minima: 14.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Dez 2008 às 22:53)

Dia de poucos posts para mim... as ressacas são tramadas...
De qualquer forma, aqui ficam os extremos: 
T. Máxima: 17.3ºC
T. Mínima: 13.4ºC (que é precisamente a que está agora)
Pressão: 1019hpa...
Estado do tempo: Chuvoso, mas não muito agora...


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 22:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> Dia de poucos posts para mim... as ressacas são tramadas...
> De qualquer forma, aqui ficam os extremos:
> T. Máxima: 17.3ºC
> T. Mínima: 13.4ºC (que é precisamente a que está agora)
> ...



Este tempo não dá com nada, não é? 

Agora:
13,0º
1018 mb


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Dez 2008 às 22:58)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...........................................12.3º
T máx..........................................15.0º

H min...........................................78%
H máx..........................................95%

Pressão actual..............................1016 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 23:02)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,4 ºC*
Hum. Rel.: *88 %*
P. Atm: *1018,6 hPa*
Vento: *3 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *11 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *8,8 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

Céu com poucas nuvens com vento fraco.

Temperatura 9.5ºc pressão 1018.3hpa 92%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.2/13.2ºc precipitação 11.0mm.
Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 23:05)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui, neste momento estou com 14,9ºC



Realmente estás bem quentinho. 
Vamos ver se o céu fica menos nublado, para que arrefeças mais um pouco.


----------



## ZéCa (7 Dez 2008 às 23:12)

Boa noite. Vou deslocar-me no próximo fim-de-semana (13,14 de dezembro 2008) a Loriga e gostava de saber se há probabilidades de cair neve nessa zona do distrito da Guarda. Se alguém me puder informar se as condições atmosféricas são propícias para a queda de neve tendo em conta o conjunto de baixas temperaturas e precipitação agradecia. Obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 23:16)

ZéCa disse:


> Boa noite. Vou deslocar-me no próximo fim-de-semana (13,14 de dezembro 2008) a Loriga e gostava de saber se há probabilidades de cair neve nessa zona do distrito da Guarda. Se alguém me puder informar se as condições atmosféricas são propícias para a queda de neve tendo em conta o conjunto de baixas temperaturas e precipitação agradecia. Obrigado.



Ainda é inseguro fazer previsões exactas para esse dia, pelo simples facto de que ainda faltam 7 dias para o dia que pretendes saber.
Assim, prefiro não prometer nada, se conseguires esperar mais uns 2 a 3 dias talvez consigamos ajudar-te melhor.
Passa nos tópicos das Previsões e Alertas e Previsões segundos os Modelos para te ires informando do desenrolar da situação.


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2008 às 23:20)

Boa noite

Dia com muita chuva na primeira metade e algumas tréguas na segunda.

A temperatura máxima foi de *+11,4ºC*

A mínima só foi atingida agora, com *+6,7ºC*



________


----------



## Kraliv (7 Dez 2008 às 23:40)

Boas,


Dia bastante cinzentão e com chuva 


Temperatura actual cerca de 11ºC...não tenho valores de Máx. ou mínimas porque a estação avariou  faz algum tempo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 23:49)

Extremos finais de hoje:

Tm: *12,3 ºC*
Tx: *16,3 ºC*

P. Acum.: *8,8 mm*


----------



## squidward (7 Dez 2008 às 23:58)

*(07-12-2008)

t.max:  17.1ºC
t.min:  13.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2008 às 23:58)

Céu nublado e 7,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

7,2ºC / 10,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

*Extremos do dia 7 de Dezembro de 2008:*

Tmin: 11,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,8ºC
Precipitação: 7,8mm

------------

Por agora algumas nuvens, 11,8ºC e 93% de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 07.Dezembro.2008_

Temp máxima: *16,7ºC*
Temp minima: *10,5ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 00:05)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,2 ºC*
Hum. Rel.: *88 %*
P. Atm: *1018,7 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *11 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *8,8 mm*


----------



## Santos (8 Dez 2008 às 00:26)

Boa noite,

Por aqui 11.0ºC - 1018 hPa


----------



## ecobcg (8 Dez 2008 às 00:45)

Boa noite.

Extremos do dia 07/12/2008:
Tmáx: 13,7ºC
Tmin: 12,2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (8 Dez 2008 às 00:48)

boa noite

por aqui a noite tem estado calma..algumas nuvens e o vento está fraco..

tenho 12.0¤C


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2008 às 00:49)

Boas
extremos hoje em grândola:

Máxima:17,3°C
Mínima:11°C (00h)

Muita chuva no início da manhã e ao início da tarde.

Actual:
11,1°C, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 00:50)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *11,8 ºC*
Hum. Rel.: *88 %*
P. Atm: *1018,8 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *10 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*

---

O céu está já a limpar e começa a arrefecer. 
Amanhã devo postar mais cedo, pois vou de manhã para o Ribatejo.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 01:48)

Nevoeiro

Temp: *12,0ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 08:15)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, o céu está muito nublado e o vento está fraco.
O dia começa com uma temperatura de *12,1 ºC* e uma humidade de *90 %*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2008 às 09:41)

Bons dias por aqui acordamos com algumas nuvens e vento .

Temperatura vai nos 9.5ºc pressão 1021.2hpa 91%hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2008 às 09:51)

Bom dia pessoal.
Por aqui estamos com céu muito nublado, embora o sol vá espreitando por entre as nuvens...
Choveu durante a noite, pois a rua está bem molhada.
A mínima foi de 12.8ºC e agora vamos com 14.8ºC e 1022hpa.


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2008 às 10:19)

bom dia a todos por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens e sigo com 13ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2008 às 10:45)

Boas...o sol por aqui já fez a sua apresentação,o termómetro vai subindo 12.0ºc e vento fraco.

Por aqui os vales dos rios e terras baixas ainda está cheio de nevoeiro.


----------



## diogo (8 Dez 2008 às 11:06)

Por aqui tive mínima de 9.8ºC, mais fresquinho que nas noite passadas
Ontem a máxima foi de 14.3ºC

Agora tenho 13.7º e 75%


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2008 às 11:11)

Bom dia
Por grândola a mínima foi de 9,6°C...  
Agora estão 15°C e céu muito nublado com poucas abertas.


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 11:30)

Boas

Céu pouco nublado, 16,4º, vento nulo, 78% HR, 1021 mb.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2008 às 11:46)

Boas por aqui se escrevia que o sol tinha aparecido em grandemas que neste momento o panorama mudou, está por aqui aparecer muita neblusidade baixa vinda do interior da PI direção NE.

Por enquanto ainda me vou deliçiando 13.8ºc


----------



## vitamos (8 Dez 2008 às 11:55)

algumas nuvens escuras por Lisboa... Não chove no entanto!


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2008 às 11:58)

Por aqui o céu tem-se mantido muito nublado
tendo chuviscado ao início da manhã.
Temperatura a rondar os 14 graus.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 12:05)

Registei uma minima igual a de ontem, com  *10,5ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *13,7ºC*
Hum: *87%*


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 12:17)

A temperatura continua a subir. Neste momento tenho 17,1º. 1020 mb.

O céu está muito nublado. De vez em quando escurece mais um pouco mas até agora não choveu.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2008 às 12:28)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 12.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2008 às 12:56)

Por aqui continuamos com céu muito nublado vento fraco de NW/N.

A temperatura vai nos 13.1ºc.


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 13:01)

Levantou-se algum vento. O céu está muito nublado, agora com menos abertas do que de manhã. Em princípio a minha estação está certa, pois prevê sol para as próximas horas.

De satélite estou a ver a nebolusidade a diminuir.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2008 às 13:07)

Lightning disse:


> Levantou-se algum vento. O céu está muito nublado, agora com menos abertas do que de manhã. Em princípio a minha estação está certa, pois prevê sol para as próximas horas.
> 
> De satélite estou a ver a nebolusidade a diminuir.



Sim, vai-se levantar vento nas próximas horas sendo o pico dele na manhã de amanhã.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2008 às 13:10)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.
Vento em geral fraco de NO.
14,8ºC e 77% de humidade relativa.

Durante a noite tive mínima de 11,0ºC e 0,4mm acumulados em aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 13:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, vai-se levantar vento nas próximas horas sendo o pico dele na manhã de amanhã.



E esse mesmo vento é devido a quê?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2008 às 13:18)

Lightning disse:


> E esse mesmo vento é devido a quê?



O vento deve-se ao "rebentar" da frente de muito fraca actividade, que se está a aproximar de Portugal  e que trará muito vento frio.


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 13:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> O vento deve-se ao "rebentar" da frente de muito fraca actividade, que se está a aproximar de Portugal  e que trará muito vento frio.



Frio... bem também é tempo dele não nos podemos queixar.


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2008 às 13:27)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Oeiras o céu está muito nublado e segundo o fsl estão 16.1ºC

Hoje vou voltar para o Inverno Brigantino


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 13:29)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *14,1ºC*
Hum: *85%*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 13:39)

Por aqui céu limpo com apenas algumas nuvens junto ao horizonte.

T: *14,1ºC*
HR:* 67%*
P: *1017,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Rog (8 Dez 2008 às 13:42)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui chuva, 16,6mm desde as 0h
13,1ºC

min 12,4ºC


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 13:51)

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas, com o vento a soprar cada vez com mais intensidade.

16,9º
1019 mb


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 14:13)

Por aqui tenho uma bela nuvem mesmo aqui por cima e a temperatura vai caindo a pique .

T: *13,2ºC*
HR: *66%*
P: *10116,2mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 14:17)

Continua a cair...
T: *13,0ºC*
HR: *67%*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 14:26)

Está a vir "qualquer coisa" de Norte , vou ver melhor.
Parece ser uma "frente" de nuvens e o vento está a intensificar-se e provem desse lado.

T: *12,8ºC* 
HR: *67%*
P: *1019,2mb/hPa*


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 14:41)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *14,8ºC*
Hum: *84%*
Pressão: *1021hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2008 às 15:31)

16.6ºC, céu nublado, e o vento a aumentar...
Pelo menos não chove, e que venha então o frio...


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2008 às 15:47)

12,1ºC e o céu com muitas nuvens.

Extremos de hoje:

7,2ºC / 12,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 15:48)

O céu continua parcialmente nubaldo

Temp: *15,2ºC*
Hum: *84%*

Até agora, a máxima foi de *15,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 16:22)

Por Fazendas de Almeirim, tive *15,6 ºC* na última medição, às 16h.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco, mas constante.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 16:44)

O céu está a ficar limpo e o vento está fraco

Temp: *13,2ºC*
Hum: *85%*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 17:06)

Por aqui o céu voltou a apresentar umas pequenas nuvens e a temperatura continua a descer.

T: *10,8ºC*
HR:* 75%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2008 às 17:16)

Boas...por aqui o céu limpou,o vento vai fraco de W/NW.

A temperatura vai nos 11.8ºc depois de ter atingido os 14.5ºc como max:do dia.

A partir da amanhã volta novamento o nosso amigo desta altura do ano, o .


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2008 às 17:18)

boas, hoje tive uma prenda do são pedro que resolveu dar treguas à chuva quem tem vindo a cair nos ultimos dias, excelente dia de sol maxima de 19ºC, agora sigo com 15ºC


----------



## amarusp (8 Dez 2008 às 17:39)

Boa noite,
Temperatura:9,3ºC
Precipitação:0,76mm
Humidade: 77%
Minima: 5,9ºC
Máxima:9,9ºC
 uma informação da estação metereológica de (Tclor)


----------



## WhiteHope (8 Dez 2008 às 18:16)

Boa noite a todos.
Espero que tenham tido um bom fim-de-semana prolongado 
Amanha há que voltar ao trabalho!

Por aqui, neste momento estão 12,1ºC e o vento já sopra moderado de norte, vendo-se claramente que traz consigo o frio!


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 18:55)

Boas

O vento tem vindo a intensificar-se, sopra agora moderado. 13,4º e 1021 mb.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 19:05)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *11,3ºC*
Hum: *88%*
Pressão: *1022,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2008 às 19:08)

Boa Noite!

Dia mais fresco, hoje, com uma Temperatura Mínima de *12,6ºC*, há pouco, e uma Máxima de *15,9ºC*, ás 14:06
O Céu alternou entre Pouco Nublado e Muito Nublado, mas não registei qualquer Precipitação...

Neste momento tenho 12,9ºC
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,3ºC/h


----------



## diogo (8 Dez 2008 às 19:16)

Aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado com abertas, e mesmo um bom sol perto do fim da tarde

A máxima foi fraquinha, 14.9ºC

Agora o céu ainda tem algumas nuvens, muitas a sul.
Temperatura nos 10.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 19:50)

Hoje acumulei apenas *0,4 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

Regressei agora de três dias pela Beira interior, só ao fim do 2º ou 3º dia chegou o sol. Horas e horas a chover, pouca intensidade mas constante, pareciam dias de Inverno à antiga embora com temperatura amena. Ao todo não sei quanto foi pois não tinha "penico", mas ainda deve ter sido bastante, algumas dezenas de litros.
E tudo bastou para me recordar o quanto gosto do sol, nem que seja uma nesga, e o quanto o tempo chuvoso me deprime ao fim de uns curtos dias.

Nos meus passeios e pelas conversas fui percebendo que nevou a cotas bastante baixas no fim de semana anterior, embora a neve só estivesse presente acima dos 500 ou 600 metros, a água-neve foi visita festejada em muitas paróquias a altitudes bem inferiores. 200/300m.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 20:00)

A máxima foi de *16,8 ºC*.
A tarde foi de bastante sol e agradável.
Agora, a noite segue ventosa, com *11,8 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 20:07)

Há muito tempo já que não tinha uma temperatura tão baixa a esta hora .

T: *8,8ºC*
HR: *88%*
P: *1018,1mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 20:15)

Continua a vir por aí baixo..

T: *8,6ºC*
HR: *88%*


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2008 às 20:16)

Vim há pouco da rua e está um friozinho...
11,3ºC e vento moderado a forte de NE.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## godzila (8 Dez 2008 às 20:18)

por aqui estão 7.2ºC a 3m de altura. e -1ºC a 5cm de altura


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 20:22)

AnDré disse:


> Vim há pouco da rua e está um friozinho...



Sim, está fresco, mas ainda não vamos ter mínimas por aí além esta noite.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2008 às 20:30)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, está fresco, mas ainda não vamos ter mínimas por aí além esta noite.



Ainda não, mas ele para cá caminha...
EStão 12.8ºC e 1022hpa, e o vento parece ter amainado ligeiramente... É bom para fazer descer a mínima.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (8 Dez 2008 às 20:30)

boa noite 
MEIXEDO - MONTALEGRE (+-1050m)
TEMP MAX: 11º
TEMP MIN: 5º

DADOS A MINHA ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA 
LA CROSSE 
WS 9130IT-S-MEG


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 20:31)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10,6ºC* (falta 0,1º para a minima do dia)
Hum: *90%*


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

Esqueci-me de referir que a máxima de hoje foi de 17.1ºC, a mínima não a posso dar porque ainda falta muito para a meia-noite, e a temperatura que está agora é a mínima do dia...


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 20:33)

Dados actuais:

13,1º
1021 mb
81%
O vento parou


----------



## Teles (8 Dez 2008 às 20:37)

Por aqui  céu limpo com uma temperatura de 10.1


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 20:48)

A temperatura vai descendo e a HR vai subindo a "olhos vistos"...
T: *8,2ºC*
HR: *90%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

Sigo com *12,0 ºC* e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 21:05)

12,9º
1021 mb
81%

Céu limpo. Esta vai ser uma noite bastantem mais fria em comparação com a noite de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2008 às 21:06)

Boas...céu limpo,vento fraco e com 10.6ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 21:08)

Dados actuais:

Temp. *12,0 ºC*
H. Rel.: *83 %*
P. Atm.: *1022,1 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *9 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,4 mm*

---

Sim, o vento realmente tem vindo a acalmar, só resta saber durante quanto tempo.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2008 às 21:17)

Boas
Regressado de fim de semana prolongado 

Registei ontem os seguintes valores relativamente a precipitação e vento máximo...

Precipitação total dias 6/7... *10,6mm* 

Rajada máxima dia 7...41,4km/h SW

Extremos em Grândola: dias 6,7 e 8...
dia 6:
Máxima:17,2ºC
Mínima:10,9ºC

dia 7:
Máxima:17,3ºC
Mínima:11,3ºC

Dia 8:
Máxima:18,3ºC
Mínima:9,6ºC


Actualmente: (Setúbal)
11,4ºC completamente estagnados
87%HR
1021hpa
13,4km/h NW


----------



## trepkos (8 Dez 2008 às 21:19)

Por volta as 8 e 30 tinha 8.5 graus céu limpo e algum nevoeiro, primeira vez desde a vaga de frio que a temperatura desce abaixo dos 10 graus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 21:32)

Dados actuais:

Temp. *11,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *84 %*
P. Atm.: *1022,1 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *9 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,4 mm*

---

O céu mantém-se pouco nublado e o vento continua a enfraquecer.


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Dez 2008 às 21:33)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..........................10.9º  (09h02m)
T máx.........................15.4º  (15h19m)

H min..........................69%
H máx.........................88%

Pressão actual..............1020 hPa


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 21:38)

A temp. em meia hora caiu bem. Registo agora 12,3º. Como não há vento, a temperatura desce muito mais rapidamente.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2008 às 21:40)

Boa noite

Dia de muitas abertas, e temperado!

Temp.mínima:*+6,5ºC* ás 2h10

Temp. máxima:*+14,0ºC* ás 13h40


Dados actuais:

Temp: *+7,9ºC*

HR: 92%

PA: 1015 mb



________


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 21:50)

Com a passagem de pequenas nuvens, a temperatura sobe para os *12,0 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 21:52)

Já registo, finalmente 2digitos

Temp: *9,8ºC*
Hum: *91%*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2008 às 21:54)

Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC, com a Temperatura a variar 0,0ºC/h

Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,9ºC


*Extremos de Ontem:*






*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2008 às 21:59)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,8 ºC (14h41)
Mínima (última noite) = 9,1 ºCX (07h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2008 às 22:04)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Dados actuais: Temp: *+7,9ºC* HR: 92%
> 
> PA: *1015* mb
> 
> _______



Essa pressão não está correcta (deverá ser 1021 hPa, segundo o IM).


----------



## ct5iul (8 Dez 2008 às 22:04)

Boa Noite LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 22:10)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz (dados de hoje):
> 
> TEMPERATURA
> Mínima (última noite) = 9,1 ºCX (07h38)
> ...



Possivelmente uma mínima para bater antes das 0h. 
Por aqui ia bem encaminhado, mas a nebulosidade veio para estragar a mínima, mais uma vez.


----------



## Rog (8 Dez 2008 às 22:21)

Boa noite,
céu nublado
12,3ºC
98%HR
1023hpa
19,8mm desde as 0h


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2008 às 22:30)

Por aqui o vento mantém-se moderado, por vezes forte de NE.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 11,7ºC e 88%.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,8ºC
Precipitação: 0,4mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 22:35)

A temperatura continua a subir horrivelmente, devido à crescente nebulosidade.
Estou já com *12,2 ºC* e uma humidade de *83 %*, o vento está fraco de NO e a pressão apresenta-se estável.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2008 às 22:41)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,3 ºC*
Tx: *16,8 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,4 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 22:42)

Por aqui continua a descer a temperatura, mas segundo as previsões não deverá descer muito além dos 5ºC.

T:* 7,8ºC*
HR: *93%*
P: *1017,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 22:47)

12,8º
1021 mb
84%
Vento nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2008 às 22:49)

Boas..céu limpo com vento fraco.

Temperatura 8.1ºc pressão 1020.2hpa 86%hr.

Extremos de hoje 6.2/14.5ºc.


Até amanhã


----------



## Brunomc (8 Dez 2008 às 22:50)

Boa Noite 

* céu limpo
* vento fraco
* neblina
* 9.5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2008 às 23:02)

Vai descendo mesmo muito devagar agora...

T:* 7,7ºC*
HR: *93%*
P: *1016,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2008 às 23:02)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.0ºC e está nevoeiro.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.8ºC
T.Minima: 12.2ºC

Até amanhã pessoal, tenham uma óptima noite


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 23:20)

A temperatura está a subir 

13,1º neste momento, mesmo sem vento...


----------



## fsl (8 Dez 2008 às 23:28)

Hoje em Oeiras :

[Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-12-08  23:17) 
Temperatura:  13.3°C  
Humidade: 86%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.0°C  
Vento: 12.9 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1021.5 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.2 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 20.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  503.4mm 
Wind chill:  10.9°C  
Indíce THW:   10.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  13.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  12.8°C às   0:00  17.4°C às 11:46 
Humidade:  74%  às  14:09  93%  às   0:00 
Ponto de Orvalho:  10.0°C às  17:25  13.3°C às  11:06 
Pressão:  1018.7mb  às   1:23  1022.0mb  às  20:51 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.2mm/hr  às   9:00 
Maior Rajada Vento:   37.0 km/hr  às  19:36 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  10.6°C às  18:14  
Maior Indíce Calor   17.2°C às  11:18 

/SIZE]


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Dez 2008 às 23:30)

Boa noite. Hoje por cá foi um dia de céu nublado, alternando com boas abertas. Caíram alguns aguaceiros em Ponta Delgada, mas aqui na Lagoa não chuveu.

Tmin - 14,4ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC
Actual - 15,3ºC e 74% Hr


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2008 às 23:34)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *9,2ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2008 às 23:45)

Bom pessoal, por hoje é tudo, fico-me com 13ºC, 1022 hpa, céu a limpar e sem vento.
Extremos do dia: 
Máxima: 17.1ºC
Mínima: 12.4ºC
Até amanhã...


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 08.Dezembro.08_

Temp máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temp minima: *9,0ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 00:07)

Boas, 

Neste momento em Bragança 7,0ºC, 93%HR e 1021hPa.


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2008 às 00:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Neste momento em Bragança 7,0ºC, 93%HR e 1021hPa.



Exactamente a temperatura que eu tenho neste momento. O céu está parcialmente limpo, a ver se temos uma mínima digna de inverno.

Os extremos de hoje foram 6,9ºC / 11,8ºC, e tive 0,3 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 00:44)

Céu limpo e rápida descida da temperatura

Temp: *8,5ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 01:24)

6,1ºC e 72%HR


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2008 às 01:35)

Tá a chuviscar neste momento aqui, o vento é forte, estou com 11.7ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Dez 2008 às 07:12)

Bom dia.

Por aqui está uma manhã 5*.

Está fresco, céu nublado e vento moderado.

Sigo com:
T: *7,5ºC*
HR: *79%*
P: *1018,1mb/hPa*


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 07:22)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e  vento fraco
Temp: *8,0ºC* (miníma do dia)
Hum: *72%*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2008 às 07:24)

Bons Dias!

Noite de Céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto, por cá, tendo caído um Aguaceiro Moderado, pelas 6:43, o que me fez registar *1,1mm*

A Temperatura tem descido bem nos últimos minutos! Neste momento tenho 11,4ºC, tendo já tido *11,3ºC* (Mínima do Dia)

O Vento tem soprado Moderado/Forte, com um Máximo de 44,2 km/h até ao momento, estando, neste momento nos 20,5 km/h de N (360º)

Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,1ºC/h


Ah, JPS_Gaia, Muitos Parabéns pela _Cumulunimbuidade_


----------



## storm (9 Dez 2008 às 08:10)

Temperatura actual: 11.4ºC

Noite de vento fraco/moderado, caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
Neste momento vento moderado/forte, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2008 às 08:26)

Bom dia, por aqui céu pouco nublado por nuvens baixas com vento forte e uma temperatura de 11.0 graus


----------



## godzila (9 Dez 2008 às 09:01)

aqui vento forte céu emcoberto e 6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 10.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 12.0ºC o céu está com algumas nuvens e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2008 às 09:56)

Bom dia!

Hoje céu pouco nublado, mas um vento gélido faz-se sentir aumentando, e muito, o desconforto térmico!


Pressão em 1019hPa.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 11:31)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Céu limpo e  vento fraco
> Temp: *8,0ºC* (miníma do dia)
> Hum: *72%*



Afinal, a minima nao foi de 8,0ºC
Mas foi de *7,8ºC* por volta das 8h30

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a fraco de 15-20km/h
Temp: *11,0ºC*
Hum: *55%*


----------



## mocha (9 Dez 2008 às 11:52)

bom dai a todos, apesar do sol não deixa de estar frio, este vento gelado que se faz sentir parece que estão uns 5ºC, quando na verdade a temperatura é de 12ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

Estremoz: Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros dispersos; vento moderado do quadrante norte. Temperatura actual de 10,8 ºC (Mínima de 6,3 ºC).
Acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica (1016 hPa).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2008 às 12:38)

Boas tardes têmos por cá novamente o vento,faz com isto andamos todos com o.
O céu está muito nublado,a temperatura vai nos 11.2ºc.

Máxima rajada 40km/h.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 12:41)

Ainda registo *12,0ºC*
Só de pensar que a poucos dias tinha estas temperaturas como minimas
Hum: *55%*
Céu nublado e vento moderado (30-50km/h)


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2008 às 13:03)

Ena pá tive agora 76.0 km/h  ia voando tudo, estou com 11.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2008 às 13:08)

Está tanto, mas tanto vento... Vai tudo pelos ares!
A sensação de frio é muito agreste.
Estou com 11,9ºC.

Durante a noite tive mínima de 9,9ºC e 0,6mm acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2008 às 13:13)

Além do vento forte que se faz sentir um pouco por todo o Continente, há que destacar também, o aumento da nebulosidade, nas últimas horas, nas regiões do interior sul.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2008 às 13:14)

Boas
Mínima de 10,6ºC

Agora vou com 12,5ºC, 51%HR, 1019hpa e vento forte 36km/h N

Rajada máxima até ao momento de *60,4km/h NE*


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2008 às 13:21)

Por aqui 11,0ºC e o céu com poucas nuvens.

Mínima de 5,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 13:26)

Boas

Acordei com céu muito nublado e tudo molhado, pois tinha acabado de chover pouco tempo antes de me levantar. 

Agora:
13,9º
1018 mb
58%
Rajada máxima até agora: 31 km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 13:52)

Boa tarde!
Esta noite a temperatura não desceu nada por aí além, visto que a mínima foi de 12ºC que era a temperatura que já estava ontem perto das 22h...
Em compensação, a máxima hoje também me parece que não se vai esticar muito, visto que estão "apenas" 13.6ºC e 1019hpa...
O vento sopra moderado, embora sem as rajadas que já foram relatadas aqui no forum...


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2008 às 13:53)

Boas, por aqui continua céu pouco nublado mas com aumento da intensidade do vento ,temperatura actual de 12.0 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2008 às 14:04)

Boas...por aqui continua o vento forte,o céu já limpou mais com 12.4ºc.

Até logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 14:04)

Por cá, o início da tarde está a ser ventoso.
Toda a manhã assim foi e continua.
Por imensas vezes já ultrapassei os 50 km/h e o vento insiste constantemente nesses valores.
Estou com apenas *13,2 ºC* e uma humidade de apenas *54 %*, não registei qualquer precipitação hoje.


----------



## WhiteHope (9 Dez 2008 às 14:06)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui estão 11,0ºC e o vento está muito forte (Perto dos 40 km/h)
O vento está muito frio, pois a temperatura só aumentou 2ºC desde a madrugada.

* UPDATE <-* - Agora sim, ao início da tarde está um vento muito forte, tendo já tido rajadas a cima dos 50 km/h, mas vejo que é geral pelo litoral fora, portanto, nada de espanto!


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 14:09)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Esta noite a temperatura não desceu nada por aí além, visto que a mínima foi de 12ºC que era a temperatura que já estava ontem perto das 22h...
> Em compensação, a máxima hoje também me parece que não se vai esticar muito, visto que estão "apenas" 13.6ºC e 1019hpa...
> O vento sopra moderado, embora sem as rajadas que já foram relatadas aqui no forum...



Mr Phillip, aí em cima já de si é ventoso, mesmo em dias "normais". Por isso nem quero imaginar então como serão estes dias assim... 

Se aqui é mais baixo e eu tive 31 km/h de rajada máxima até agora, então tu se calhar tiveste o dobro ou o triplo mesmo  

Se tivesses um anemómetro tirávamos isso a limpo...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2008 às 14:10)

Está fresquinho, por aqui! Neste momento sigo  com apenas *11,8ºC* de Temperatura, e Vento Forte, passando frequentemente os 50 km/h

Humidade nos 59%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,3ºC/h


O Vento fez com que registasse mais 2,1mm de Precipitação, com Céu Pouco Nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 14:13)

Gilmet disse:


> O Vento fez com que registasse mais 2,1mm de Precipitação, com Céu Pouco Nublado



Desde que instalei a estação num ferro fixo, nunca mais tive esses problemas. 
Desde Julho que já lá está definitivamente e estou contente com os resultados.
Tenta prender a tua melhor, para que se evitem esses erros ao máximo. 

---

Estou com *13,1 ºC* e uma humidade de *55 %*.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 14:24)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Desde que instalei a estação num ferro fixo, nunca mais tive esses problemas.
> Desde Julho que já lá está definitivamente e estou contente com os resultados.
> Tenta prender a tua melhor, para que se evitem esses erros ao máximo.



O meu pluviómetro está instalado num ferro bem fixo e eu não tenho problemas nenhuns. 

Agora: 25 km/h com 13,6º.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 14:24)

Boas, hoje  por Bragança mínima de 4,9ºC (4:29). Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 12,5ºC e vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Dez 2008 às 14:26)

Depois de alguns dias separado do meteopt devido a trabalho, volto cheio de saudades desta comunidade

Por aqui céu limpo, vento moderado a forte.
Temp. actual 13.2ºC.
Raj. max. (vento): 42.1km/h


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2008 às 15:04)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, sopra um ventinho fraco mas muito fresco, que dá uma sensação enorme de frio!!!! De manhã já choveu!!


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 15:26)

Lightning disse:


> Mr Phillip, aí em cima já de si é ventoso, mesmo em dias "normais". Por isso nem quero imaginar então como serão estes dias assim...
> 
> Se aqui é mais baixo e eu tive 31 km/h de rajada máxima até agora, então tu se calhar tiveste o dobro ou o triplo mesmo
> 
> Se tivesses um anemómetro tirávamos isso a limpo...



Vai a "olhómetro"!! é, de facto mais ventoso aqui, mas nada de extraordinário, creio eu...
Hoje, pelo menos, ainda não vi OVNI's por aqui (entenda-se sacos de plástico e afins) a tentar ir para a estratosfera.... Um bom indicador da intensidade do vento, é o estado do rio Tejo que vejo daqui - hoje está com muita espuma à superfície, sinal de um ventinho já razoável...
Aproveito e dou os valores actuais: 13.3ºC (fresquinho) e 1018hpa... Sol e vento..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Dez 2008 às 15:28)

AnDré disse:


> Além do vento forte que se faz sentir um pouco por todo o Continente, há que destacar também, o aumento da nebulosidade, nas últimas horas, nas regiões do interior sul.




Muito vento, desagradavel e chuviscos constantes...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (9 Dez 2008 às 15:38)

boa tarde 
hoje de noite a temp desceu a 1º 

ao meio dia 
3,2º 
vento moderado 
muitas nuvens e alguma precipitação  

durante a manha caiu agua neve durante alguns periodos... 

penso que haverá possibilidade de nevar nos próximos dias aqui para a minha zona ..?? gostava da vossa opinião...

boa tarde 
Miguel Moura


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2008 às 15:47)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> penso que haverá possibilidade de nevar nos próximos dias aqui para a minha zona ..?? gostava da vossa opinião...



Boas 

Existe essa possibilidade durante a semana e sobretudo no fim de semana, mas em principio apenas aguaceiros fracos em forma de neve ou água neve.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 16:15)

Sigo com *12,2 ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 16:51)

A máxima foi de *13,7 ºC*. 
Agora o vento continua a ultrapassar os 45 km/h e o céu está limpo.


----------



## meteo (9 Dez 2008 às 16:58)

que vendaval! andar contra o vento já se torna complicado..


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 17:01)

Por aqui o vento ainda não faz grande mossa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 17:03)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui o vento ainda não faz grande mossa...



Aqui está bastante forte. 
Atingiu os *66 km/h*; já desceram caixotes pela rua abaixo, coisas que caíram, mas nada de mais, 
apenas muita poeira no ar.
Agora sigo com *11,3 ºC* e uma humidade de *63 %*, o céu está limpo e o vento sopra forte.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 17:16)

O céu durante o dia foi ficando limpo
A máxima foi de *12,5ºC*

Temp: *10,4ºC*
Hum: *57%*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2008 às 17:19)

Após uma Temperatura Máxima que não passou dos *13,4ºC*, ás 00:00, eis que vou registando novas Mínimas! Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -0,9ºC/h

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de NNO (338º), tendo vindo a acalmar desde que atingiu o recorde, ás 11:33, com *52,9 km/h*...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,1ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (9 Dez 2008 às 17:21)

Aqui o vento passou de moderado a forte .. Com uma sensação térmica muito baixa temp 2º


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2008 às 17:46)

Boa tarde

Neste momento estão 8.4ºC em Bragança

A minima ficou-se pelos 5.0ºC e a máxima pelos 10.8ºC


----------



## Turista (9 Dez 2008 às 17:47)

Por Peniche, 11,4ºC e vento... muito, muito vento... 
O mar está completamente alterado... hoje devia ser bonito ir de barco ás Berlengas


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 17:47)

Dados actuais de Bragança:
7,7ºC e a descer.
50%HR e a subir.
1022hPA
Dew-point: -2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2008 às 17:52)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 11,7 ºC (13h08)
Mínima = 6,3 ºCX (07h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Dia desagradável com períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo de todo o dia, aguaceiros dispersos durante a manhã e vento moderado com rajadas às primeiras horas da tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Dez 2008 às 17:52)

Boa tarde desde as 16h16 que a estaçao de sta iria n faz actualizacao de dados o vento estava forte na altura vento medio 47 km\h rajada max 74 km\h ...

Temp min 10.6 ºC
Temp max 12.2 ºC
Temp actual 11.4 ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2008 às 18:00)

Extremos hoje:

Temperatura:
Máxima:*13,1ºC*
Mínima:*10,6ºC*

Humidade:
Máxima*90%*
Mínima:*50%*

Rajada máxima: *64,8km/h N* (15:10)

Actualmente:
*10,5ºC
64%HR
1017hpa
26,5km/h N
Ponto de orvalho:4,0ºC
*


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2008 às 18:05)

Claro que a mínima vai ser outra já que neste momento já foi batida vou com 10,4ºC e vento moderado a forte   Wind chill mínima de 6,4ºC (18:03)


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 18:06)

Queda a pique da temperatura em Bragança: 7,0ºC e 52%HR
Neste momento vento calmo ou mesmo nulo.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Dez 2008 às 18:10)

Já sentia saudades do frio 

T:* 8,7ºC*
HR: *69%*
P: *1021,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 18:12)

A temperatura desce muito lentamente.
Estou agora com *10,8 ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2008 às 18:35)

Boas noites..por aqui o vento já acalmou bastante,depois de uma manhã muito ventosa.

Por aqui a sensação de foi grande hoje.neste momento o céu está limpo com 10.5ºc pressão 1019.1hpa 63%hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2008 às 18:40)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.9ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de N.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.6ºC
T.Minima: 10.4ºC


----------



## amarusp (9 Dez 2008 às 18:45)

Boa noite,
céu com algumas nuvens, tenperatura de 6,1ºC


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2008 às 18:55)

Dia bonito, com muito sol

T mín: *+4,5ºC*

Tmáx: *+12,2*

T actual: *+6,1ºC*





________


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Dez 2008 às 18:59)

Boas. Bastante vento por aqui. Uma sensação de frio que vai lá vai.

E voltamos nós às temperaturas mais baixinhas...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 19:09)

A temperatura estagnou nos *10,8 ºC* devido ao vento forte. 
A pressão está em subida.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 19:12)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A temperatura estagnou nos *10,8 ºC* devido ao vento forte.
> A pressão está em subida.



Aqui desce a pique. Neste momento 4,7ºC, 65%HR e 1023hPA.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Dez 2008 às 19:24)

Por aqui está a descer de forma bastante boa .

T: *7,8ºC*
HR:* 71%*
P: *1019,5mb/hPa*


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2008 às 19:33)

Já tive uma nova mínima do dia: 9,8ºC.
O vento manteve-se moderado a forte de norte.
A humidade está nos 71%.

A temperatura máxima foi de 11,9ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Dez 2008 às 19:36)

boas

hoje o dia foi de muito vento na Margem Sul do Tejo.

neste momento  11º, vento moderado com rajadas, céu limpo.

abraços


----------



## HotSpot (9 Dez 2008 às 19:51)

Máximo Hoje:  *13.9 ºC* (13:24) 

A mínima ainda vai sendo actualizada  até às 23:59

Muito vento e rajada máxima de *59,5 km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2008 às 19:56)

Céu limpo,vento fraco com a temp:9.4ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 20:00)

O vento vai aumentando, e com ele a sensação de frio na rua... A temperatura vai descendo calmamente, estando já com a mínima do dia: 11.8ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2008 às 20:03)

Céu limpo e 6,0ºC.


Máxima de 11,2ºC.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (9 Dez 2008 às 20:04)

2º apenas por aqui e um vento desanimador para sair a rua (talves rajadas na ordem dos 60 ou 70 km hora)


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 20:20)

Céu limpo e vento fraco (25-30km/h)

Temp: *9,0ºC*
Hum: *61%*


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 20:23)

Boas

Por aqui tarde com bastante vento, que até agora aumentou ainda mais de intensidade. 12,1º e 1019 mb. 20 km/h NE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 20:28)

A temperatura ainda está nos *10,7 ºC*, com vento moderado a forte de NO.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Dez 2008 às 20:39)

Boa noite

Tempo actual:

10.5ºc

63%HR

1019hpa

vento 18km N

Ponto de orvalho: 3.9


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 20:39)

3,6ºC (mínima do dia)
68%HR
Ponto de orvalho: -1ºC
1023hPa


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Dez 2008 às 20:40)

Boas, continua o ventinho fresquinho.

 TEMPERATURA +11.9 °C   
   HUMIDADE 48 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1016 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 8.6 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sul


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 20:51)

Curiosamente a temperatura estabilizou - 11.8ºC e o vento mantém-se forte...
Realço o facto de, para um dia de céu limpo, a amplitude térmica diária ter sido extremamente baixa por aqui, cerca de 2ºC...


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2008 às 21:00)

Boas por aqui o vento vai continuando agreste e com ele aumentando a sensação de frio e temperatura actual de 8.2


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

11,9º
1020 mb
7 km/h NNE
69%


----------



## *Dave* (9 Dez 2008 às 21:17)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: 7,0ºC
HR: *75%*


----------



## *Dave* (9 Dez 2008 às 21:21)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *7,0ºC*
HR: *75%*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Dez 2008 às 21:28)

Por aqui, praticamente tudo na mesma.

10.5ºc

65%HR

1019hpa

vento 16 Km N 

Ponto de orvalho 4.0


----------



## F_R (9 Dez 2008 às 21:29)

Boa noite pessoal

hoje dia passado em Santarém
dia de muito sol mas também muito vento e uma sensação de frio enorme
não me lembro de muitos dias assim em Santarém

Por Abrantes máxima foi de 14.4ºC
Neste momento 9.2ºC igual à minima do dia

Na webcam da estação amadora de Abrantes também têm uma bela panoramica da nossa arvore de Natal


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Dez 2008 às 21:35)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................................9.0º
T máx......................................12.8º

H min......................................48%
H máx.....................................81%

Pressão actual.........................1022 hPa


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Dez 2008 às 21:36)

Boas noites, peço desculpa por ter estado ausente, mas estou de volta, vou fazer um pequeno resumo dos dias 6, 7 e 8, quem quiser saber ao certo a quantidade de precipitação e vento são os mesmos registos que o Gilmet:

Dia 6:

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e a chuva só veio para o fim da tarde de forma moderada, mas fina, dava a sensação de nevoeiro e continuo até à manhã de Domingo.

Dia 7: Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e chuva fraca, máxima de 18ºC onde é que já se viu em pleno Dezembro.

Dia 8: Céu muito nublado até ao final da manhã, a partir de ai foram aparecendo umas abertas.

Dia 9 hoje: céu pouco nublado, alguns cumulos até ao final da manhã e vento forte com rajadas, a partir da tarde foi diminuindo, mas por volta das 21h intensificou-se novamente embora seja com rajadas mais frequentes máxima de 11,8ºC miníma de 9,2ºC atingida agora, actualmente estão 9,3ºC não há uma grande amplitude entre a máxima e a temperatura de agora.

Cá estão os resumos, e não me esqueço, bem-vindo WhiteHope que participes muito, quanto às trovoadas nem vale apena comentar

Desculpem por escrever tanto, é apenas para compensar não ter vindo cá durante o fim-de-semana


----------



## F_R (9 Dez 2008 às 21:42)

A minima já foi batida pois estão 9.1ºC
Daqui até a meia noite é sempre a descer


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

Céu limpo e o vento acalmou

Temp: *8,3ºC*
Hum: *63%*
Ponto de Orvalho: *1,7ºC*


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2008 às 21:45)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Dia bonito, com muito sol
> 
> T mín: *+4,5ºC*
> 
> ...






Afinal a temperatura mínima só vai ser atingida ás 23h59

Neste momento: *+2,7º* e a descer




_______


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 21:51)

F_R disse:


> A minima já foi batida pois estão 9.1ºC
> Daqui até a meia noite é sempre a descer



Ora pois, e ainda bem. 
Para que apaguemos da nossa memória estas mínimas ranhosas.
Temos de recuperar para voltar às médias normais do mês, senão caminhamos para uma anomalia positiva.

---

Estou com *10,5 ºC* e uma humidade de *69 %*.
O vento tem vindo a acalmar, mas ainda sopra, por vezes, moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 22:11)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Afinal a temperatura mínima só vai ser atingida ás 23h59
> 
> Neste momento: *+2,7º* e a descer
> 
> ...



Já 2.7ºC??
Que maravilha...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2008 às 22:16)

Boas....por  aqui continua-se de céu limpo e vento moderado, com 8.6ºc.


----------



## amarusp (9 Dez 2008 às 22:18)

Céu sem nuvens, humidade de 83% e 4,6ºC de temperatura.
Estação meteo de Tclor


----------



## godzila (9 Dez 2008 às 22:19)

por aqui estão 6,2ºC
e um ventinho muito frio


----------



## *Dave* (9 Dez 2008 às 22:27)

A temperatura por aqui está estável, embora as previsões apontem para uma temperatura mínima desta noite perto dos 2ºC .

T: *6,9ºC*
HR: *76%*
P: *1019,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 22:32)

Estou com *10,2 ºC*.
A pressão sobe ligeiramente para os *1020,6 hPa*.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2008 às 22:33)

Após um periodo de estagnação, eis que a Temperatura começa a descer...

Neste momento tenho *9,9ºC*, que também é a Temperatura Mínima do Dia

Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 22:41)

Fui agora à rua, e está um briol do caneco por causa do vento...
O termómetro marca 11ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Dez 2008 às 22:42)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento moderado acalmou um pouco e uma sensação de frio tremenda
Extremos de hoje:

Tem: Máx: *11,8ºC*/ Min: *8,8ºC* até ao momento
HR: *70%*
Prs: *1020hpa*
Vento: *37Km/h*
Prec: *0,0mm*

PS: Só uma pergunta, será possivel no site do IM nas Observações de Superfície a estação de Lisboa Geófisico tem de pressão *1020hpa* e a estação de Sacavém tem *1025hpa* todas as outras ao redor tem a mesma pressão (ou não tão elevada) que a de Lisboa Geófisico, só pode ser um erro, mas já não é a primeira vez


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Dez 2008 às 22:52)

Boa noite. Dia de algum vento com céu muito nublado com abertas.

Tmin - 15ºC
Tmax - 17,6ºC (A máxima mais baixa deste outono)
Actual - 15,5ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Dez 2008 às 22:52)

Tempo actual:

10.2ºc

62%HR

1020hpa

vento 13Km NNE

Ponto de Orvalho 3.2


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 22:54)

JoãoPT disse:


> PS: Só uma pergunta, será possivel no site do IM nas Observações de Superfície a estação de Lisboa Geófisico tem de pressão *1020hpa* e a estação de Sacavém tem *1025hpa* todas as outras ao redor tem a mesma pressão (ou não tão elevada) que a de Lisboa Geófisico, só pode ser um erro, mas já não é a primeira vez



Também já estranhei isso, mas acho que se deve à calibração da pressão ao nível do mar. 
Como sabes, a zona de Sacavém, tal como Moscavide, tem uma altitude de pouco mais de 20 metros. 
A zona do aeroporto chega aos 100/110 metros.
Como a pressão é maior quanto menor for a altitude, justifica-se a dúvida, mas como ela é calibrada ao nível do mar voltamos ao mesmo.
Por isso, penso que seja mesmo lapso de calibração, eu não ligo nenhuma aos dados da pressão de Sacavém; a minha estação tem a pressão calibrada à décima com Gago Coutinho, mesmo sabendo que Gago Coutinho está 80 metros acima em altitude, pois a pressão é calibrada ao nível do mar, deixando assim de importar as diferenças de altitude.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Dez 2008 às 23:00)

Por aqui sigo com 10.8... Voltamos ao frio. Amanhã de manhã é que vão ser elas.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Dez 2008 às 23:03)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Também já estranhei isso, mas acho que se deve à calibração da pressão ao nível do mar.
> Como sabes, a zona de Sacavém, tal como Moscavide, tem uma altitude de pouco mais de 20 metros. A zona do aeroporto chega aos 100/110 metros.
> Como a pressão é maior quanto menor for a altitude, justifica-se a dúvida, mas como ela é calibrada ao nível do mar voltamos ao mesmo.
> Por isso, penso que seja mesmo lapso de calibração, eu não ligo nenhuma aos dados da pressão de Sacavém; a minha estação tem a pressão calibrada à décima com Gago Coutinho, mesmo sabendo que Gago Coutinho está 80 metros acima em altitude pois a pressão é calibrada ao nível do mar, deixando assim de importar as diferenças de altitude.



Pois obrigado, a minha dúvida era mesmo essa se se tratava de calibração ou se era a altura, já agora por falar em calibração, a minha estação continua a dizer chuva, o que é que se passa, a minha eu não posso calibrar porque não apresenta a pressão, mas têm um botão para se substituir/colocar no ecrã se chove, está sol, etc... o que se passa, que eu saiba a pressão já subio

PS: esse botão é uma espécie de calibração, mas dizendo à estação o tempo actual.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 23:08)

11,8º
1021 mb
10 km/h Variável
69%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 23:15)

Cheguei agora aos *10,0 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2008 às 23:22)

Por hoje fico com vento moderado de N e temperatura nos 8.5ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.5/13ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2008 às 23:26)

4,7ºC, céu limpo e algum vento.

Extremos de hoje:

4,4ºC / 11,2ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2008 às 23:30)

Por aqui vou com 9,2ºC e vento ainda moderado com rajadas na casa dos 30 a 40km/h


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2008 às 23:31)

Neste momento tenho *9,8ºC*

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 23:40)

Bom malta, por aqui me fico com os extremos de hoje:
T. Máxima: 13.8ºC
T. Mínima: 11ºC (agora)...
Céu limpo, vento moderado com rajadas...
E já não sou _cirrus_...
Até amanhã, e vamos ver como se comportam as mínimas hoje!!


----------



## ct5iul (9 Dez 2008 às 23:46)

Boa Noite  LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

O sol nasce às: 7:45
O sol põe-se às: 17:13
Nascer da Lua: 15:13
Pôr da Lua: 05:08
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 90%
Temp: 10.3ºC/ GMT 23:25
Temp Min: 10.2ºC/ GMT 23:22
Temp Max: 11.3ºC /GMT 16:28
Temp Max ao sol: 12.9ºC /GMT 11:47
Pressão:1020.3Hpa /GMT 23:25
Intensidade do Vento: 19.6 km/h - GMT 23:25
Direção do Vento: S/SE - GMT 23:25
Rajada max: 56,2 KM/h - GMT 13:23
Chuva Precipitação 24Horas: - 0.0mm
Escala de Beaufort : 3 BRISA AR FRESCO
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO
Temperatura do vento: 6.7ºC - GMT 23:25
Humidade Relativa: 69 % - GMT 23:25
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT 23:25
Altitude: 110Metros 
Destaque para o wind chill 3.4ºC as 22:05 
----------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu limpo vento moderado com rajadas que podem ir ate aos 40km/h descida da temperatura minima
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 12ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 8ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Dez 2008 às 23:53)

termina aqui a minha sessão com 10.4c e ainda 1023 hpa. Até amanhã a todos


----------



## fsl (9 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

Hoje em OEIRAS:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-12-08  23:47) 
Temperatura:  11.1°C  
Humidade: 74%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 6.6°C  
Vento: 19.3 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1020.9 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 21.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  503.8mm 
Wind chill:  8.4°C  
Indíce THW:   8.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  10.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  11.1°C às  23:35  14.3°C às 12:38 
Humidade:  57%  às  12:26  86%  às   0:00 
Ponto de Orvalho:  5.6°C às  10:25  11.1°C às   0:00 
Pressão:  1017.3mb  às  14:45  1021.7mb  às   0:01 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.2mm/hr  às   4:00 
Maior Rajada Vento:   64.4 km/hr  às  14:55 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  7.2°C às  22:50  
Maior Indíce Calor   13.9°C às  12:37 

/SIZE]


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 9,3ºC
Tmáx: 11,9ºC
Precipitação: 0,6mm

-----------

Por agora 9,3ºC, 68% de humidade relativa e vento moderado a forte de norte.
Céu limpo.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

_Extremos do dia 09.Dezembro.2008_

Temp Máxima: *12,5ºC*
Temp Mínima: *7,7ºC*(registada as 23h55)


----------



## ct5iul (10 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

bem a minima foi batida as 23:59 com 10.0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 00:19)

Depois de ter chegado aos 2,2ºC começou a subir e neste momento regista 3,3ºC. 
65%HR
1023hPa
céu quase limpo.


----------



## Teles (10 Dez 2008 às 00:43)

Bem, o vento por aqui acalmou e a temperatura subiu para os 9.2 graus


----------



## Turista (10 Dez 2008 às 01:25)

Boas a todos,

por Peniche, 9,7ºC (mas com o vento parece que está muito menos), 77% e 1020.4 hPa.
Céu limpo.

Abraço,


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2008 às 02:07)

Por agora registo 3.6ºC aqui em Bragança


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2008 às 07:27)

Bons Dias!

Ontem, a Temperatura Mínima foi atingida bem próximo das 00h, com *9,5ºC*!

A Noite foi bastante Ventosa, e a manhã segue o exemplo, estando, o Vento, nos 45,0 km/h actualmente, passando dos 50 km/h, com alguma frequência!

A Temperatura desceu aos *7,7ºC*

Neste momento estou com 8,0ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,2ºC
Wind Chill nos 3,2ºC


----------



## godzila (10 Dez 2008 às 07:36)

a minha minima aqui é 2.4ºC
é fresquinho


----------



## amarusp (10 Dez 2008 às 07:40)

Bom dis
tempo frio  com formação de geada


----------



## Teles (10 Dez 2008 às 07:59)

Boas, o dia começou com céu pouco nublado.vento quase nulo e uma temperatura de 5 graus


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2008 às 09:09)

noite gelida em arruda com minima de  cerca de 5Cº em sines minima de 6Cº()


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 09:14)

Boas, 

Hoje mínima de 1,1ºC ás 4:15.


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo e nevoeiro em algumas zonas. Uma fina película cobria os carros em algumas zonas da cidade (fina demais para se poder chamar "geada" )


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2008 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 4.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 9.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia!
A mínima de hoje foi de 9.1ºC às 07h53...
Estão agora 10.5ºC e 1022hpa.
Céu limpo, vento moderado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *7,1 ºC*.
Agora sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Dez 2008 às 10:05)

bom dia nao vos posso dizer a minima porque a estação deixou de enviar dados desde ontem as 16h16 loool..... será que congelou ??? será que foi o vento que fez ela voar nao sei ...xD


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2008 às 10:26)

Boas

A manhã foi até agora de sol, frio e muito vento. Neste momento tenho 11,2º  1022 mb e 15 km/h variável (agora o vento sopra com menos intensidade do que abocado).


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2008 às 10:40)

5,7ºC e o céu com poucas nuvens.


Mínima de 2,2ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2008 às 10:42)

Bom dia! Por cá dia sem sol com o céu praticamente encoberto. 
Tmin  até agora de 14,1ºC


----------



## mocha (10 Dez 2008 às 10:44)

bom dia a todos, não sei porquê mas hoje tenho muito frio, até os pes gelaram  por aqui 10ºC


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2008 às 10:50)

O meu anemómetro deve de ter um limitador de velocidade, só pode!!!! 

É que desde que comprei a estação (dia 5 do mês passado) ainda não registei nenhuma rajada máxima que conseguisse passar dos 30 km/h, o que acho estranho...


----------



## ct5iul (10 Dez 2008 às 11:35)

Lightning disse:


> O meu anemómetro deve de ter um limitador de velocidade, só pode!!!!
> 
> É que desde que comprei a estação (dia 5 do mês passado) ainda não registei nenhuma rajada máxima que conseguisse passar dos 30 km/h, o que acho estranho...



Bom dia 
 bem por vezes o que pode estar a acontecer são remoinhos de vento e o anemometro para ,anda para traz ,anda para a frente sei la e atrofiante também tivesse esse problema a uns anos a traz tive que mudar o anemometro de sitio depois de montar uma webcam em cima do telhado e que fiquei a saber o que se passava. Atenção também as pilhas recarregáveis são de 1.2volt  o ideal e ser de 1.5volt pois vamos ver uma coisa se a estação levar 2 pilhas de 1,5volt da 3volt se forem recarregáveis da 2.4volt esta pequena diferença pode por os aparelhos a dar valores errados se possível devem usar pilhas de lítio de 1.5volt pois mesmo as pilhas alcalinas e outras descarregam com facilidade com a humidade e o frio.
Bem Lightning também pode ser o caso de a tua zona não ser muito ventosa ou então o anemometro não esta o suficientemente descoberto por vezes basta um obstáculo estar a 2 metros do anemometro para cortar a força do vento.
Em ultimo caso acho que tens razão deve ter um limitador


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (10 Dez 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia 

por aqui 
caem os flocos brancos .. Apesar de não estarem a pintar muito eles caem com alguma intensidade ..
Nas zonas da serra deve estar tudo branquinho ...
Temp- 2º 

bom dia 
barrosodigital


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 11:59)

Bons dias, por aqui voltei a ter uma miníma bem baixinha 6,5ºC, a algum tempo que não via estes digitos na estação, actualmente estão 9,7ºC, vento moderado com rajadas fortes e céu limpo, o meu sensor tem se aguentado com o vento, mas tenho muito medo que um dia lá vá, é que está encima de uma mesa na varanda e é pequenino e leve


----------



## godzila (10 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> por aqui
> caem os flocos brancos .. Apesar de não estarem a pintar muito eles caem com alguma intensidade ..
> ...



onde é que neva????


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (10 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*



godzila disse:


> onde é que neva????



montalegre e n era assim tão pouca ... Apesar de n se ver no radar .. O que neva e por periodos curtos ...

Abraço qdo for almoçar se estiver a nevar faço umas fotos ..  

Ate 
barrosodigital


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> montalegre e n era assim tão pouca ... Apesar de n se ver no radar .. O que neva e por periodos curtos ...
> 
> Abraço qdo for almoçar se estiver a nevar faço umas fotos ..
> 
> ...


----------



## ct5iul (10 Dez 2008 às 12:25)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 11.8ºC/ GMT 12:25
Temp ao sol: 12.3ºC/ GMT 12:25
Pressão: 1021.6Hpa GMT 12:25
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 14.1 km/h GMT 12:25
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar Fresco
Direção do Vento: NW GMT 12:25
Temperatura do vento: 9.8ºC GMT 12:25
Humidade Relativa: 56 % GMT+ 12:25
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT 12:25
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo GMT 12:25
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2008 às 12:35)

A Temperatura Máxima até ao momento foi de *12,2ºC*´

Agora, tenho 11,8ºC, e o Vento mantém-se Moderado, estando nos 26,3 km/h de N (360º), actualmente!

Humidade a 52%
Pressão nos 1021 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,8ºC/h


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 12:40)

Gilmet disse:


> A Temperatura Máxima até ao momento foi de *12,2ºC*´
> 
> Agora, tenho 11,8ºC, e o Vento mantém-se Moderado, estando nos 26,3 km/h de N (360º), actualmente!
> 
> ...



Por aqui vou com 2ºC de diferença, 10,2ºC actualmente, por enquanto é a minha máxima, céu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas fortes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2008 às 12:40)

Boas tardes por aqui com céu limpo,esta noite fez 4.3ºc minima.neste momento o vento por vezes sopra moderado de N e a temp: actual 11.4ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2008 às 12:42)

Lightning disse:


> O meu anemómetro deve de ter um limitador de velocidade, só pode!!!!
> 
> É que desde que comprei a estação (dia 5 do mês passado) ainda não registei nenhuma rajada máxima que conseguisse passar dos 30 km/h, o que acho estranho...



Não digo que é o caso, mas daí as minhas reticências em comprar estação com anemómetro e pluviómetro, vivendo num prédio, pois por mais que se estiquem os aparelhos para fora da varanda, o factor de distorção de um prédio está sempre lá. Se tivesse acesso ao telhado, era outra coisa, mas nao tenho...
De momento, vou com a máxima do dia, como é natural a esta hora, com 12.8ºC, 1022hpa, e o vento mais calmo que ontem...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2008 às 12:56)

Boa tarde

Por aqui vou com 14.3ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de N


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2008 às 13:06)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> montalegre e n era assim tão pouca ... Apesar de n se ver no radar .. O que neva e por periodos curtos ...
> 
> Abraço qdo for almoçar se estiver a nevar faço umas fotos ..
> 
> ...


Era nesta altura que gostava de estar na minha roulote, aí no cimo dos Pizões, naquele parque particular da "xôra Maria"...


----------



## squidward (10 Dez 2008 às 13:11)

hoje tive uma mínima de 6.4ºC

o friooo está de volta


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2008 às 13:14)

Céu pouco nubado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,0ºC*
Hum: *53%*

Não registei a temperatura minima porque a estação parou de debitar dados durante a noite até agora


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2008 às 13:53)

A Temperatura Máxima já subiu aos *12,6ºC*

Neste momento estou com 12,2ºC
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,3ºC/h

Alguns Fractus no Céu, com mais incidência sobre a Serra!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2008 às 14:06)

Boas...por aqui continua tudo igual,a temperatura pouco subiu 12.5ºc.

Até logo


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (10 Dez 2008 às 14:09)

boas tardes 

por aqui a temp esta a subir 2,6º e a neve já só e visível no Larouco acima da cota +-1300m ai a serra esta pintada.. 
ps: n tive tempo de tirar foto .. desculpem .. hj e dia de muito trabalho por aqui..


----------



## Serrano (10 Dez 2008 às 14:17)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo sido registada uma mínima de 2.5 graus. É visível neve na Serra acima dos 1500/1600 metros, mas parece que existe a possibilidade de reforço de "stock" para os próximos dias


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2008 às 14:20)

Por aqui sigo com algumas nuvens e 7,4ºC.


Máxima até ao momento de 7,8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2008 às 14:26)

Mínimo Hoje:  *5.9 ºC *(07:35) 

A mais fresca dos últimos dias. Agora 13,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (10 Dez 2008 às 14:30)

Pela Lousã está um dia agradável com vento fraco e cerca de 14º, depois de uma mínima de -1º e alguma geada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 14:44)

A máxima foi de *14,2 ºC*. 
Agora a temperatura está em descida, com o vento a soprar moderado de Norte.


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Dez 2008 às 14:54)

Boa tarde!
Aqui pelo litoral o vento sopra forte e o céu encontra-se limpo.

Temp: 12,2ºC
Hr: 62%
Pressão: 1019 hpa (estável)
Amanhã as coisas vão finalmente animar

Até logo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 15:18)

Sigo com *13,3 ºC* e uma humidade de *48 %*.
O vento sopra moderado de Norte, tendo vindo a intensificar-se.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2008 às 15:24)

13ºC, 1020hpa, céu limpo, vento moderado...


----------



## WhiteHope (10 Dez 2008 às 15:29)

Por aqui: 10,7ºC e vento moderado a forte, depois de 4ºC de manhã já não é muito mau!

Podem-me dar umas informaçõezinhas sobre o estado de tempo para amanha? E que eu ainda não percebi se vai chover ou não, mas pelo menos parece que sim 

Obrigado,


----------



## ct5iul (10 Dez 2008 às 16:01)

BOM TARDELISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 12.7ºC/ GMT 16:00
Temp ao sol: 14.1ºC/ GMT 16:00
Pressão: 1019.8Hpa GMT 16:00
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 17.6 km/h GMT 16:00
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar Fresco
Direção do Vento: NW/N GMT 16:00
Temperatura do vento: 10.4ºC GMT 16:00
Humidade Relativa: 53 % GMT+ 16:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT 16:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo GMT 16:00
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2008 às 16:25)

Boa tarde

Neste momento registo 7.4ºC


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 16:54)

4.5ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 17:10)

Sigo com *10,7 ºC* e céu limpo.
O vento sopra agora fraco de Norte.


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2008 às 17:12)

Hoje, a máxima foi de *12,2ºC*

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *9,6ºC*
Hum: *60%*


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2008 às 17:28)

bgc disse:


> 4.5ºc



já!?!?:d


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 17:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> já!?!?:d



4,3ºC e 60%HR na zona Oeste da cidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2008 às 17:33)

Brigantia disse:


> 4,3ºC e 60%HR na zona Oeste da cidade.



Isso hoje promete então...
Em comparação, por aqui estou com 11.4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 17:37)

mr. phillip disse:


> Isso hoje promete então...
> Em comparação, por aqui estou com 11.4ºC



Promete sim

Neste momento 4,3ºC e 61%HR.

Reparei que a estação do Fil noutro ponto da cidade também já regista com 4,5ºC


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 17:42)

4.1º c


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2008 às 18:07)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *8,7ºC*
Hum: *63%*


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2008 às 18:16)

Eu ainda só estou nos 4.7ºC

Mas a temperatura está a descer bem rapido


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2008 às 18:18)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.0ºC, vento fraco de N e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.7ºC
T.minima: 4.2ºC


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 18:18)

3.4ºc


----------



## ZéCa (10 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

Boa noite! Este fim-de-semana 13/12/2008 vou a Louriga. Será que há condições atmosféricas como descida de temperatura e precipitação que possibilitem a queda de neve nesta zona neste fim-de-semana?
Alguém que possa dar informações, obrigado!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Dez 2008 às 18:21)

Segundo o site do IM as 17h00 as terras de tras os montes  com menos de 8 ºC ja nao sao muitas, montalegre ja vai com 0.9 ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2008 às 18:23)

Boas noites,por aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco.

A temperatura hoje está a descer bem actual 8.2ºc pressão 1020.4hpa 59%hr.

Pelos modelos parece que vamos ter reboliço no FS, com a chegada novamente do .


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 18:26)

ZéCa disse:


> Boa noite! Este fim-de-semana 13/12/2008 vou a Louriga. Será que há condições atmosféricas como descida de temperatura e precipitação que possibilitem a queda de neve nesta zona neste fim-de-semana?
> Alguém que possa dar informações, obrigado!



Sim, a cota deve andar algures nos 600/700m nesses dias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 18:36)

Neste momento, estou com *9,4 ºC* e uma humidade de *69 %*.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Dez 2008 às 18:41)

boa tarde :-) 

céu limpo

vento fraco 

8.5¤C


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2008 às 18:41)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 11,1 ºC (14h33)
Mínima = 3,7 ºC (07h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 7,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## DRC (10 Dez 2008 às 18:47)

Depois de uma acalmia do vento
eis que ele volta a soprar
apesar da temperatura ter 
já descido aos 10ºC voltou
a subir um pouco e estou
agora com 10.7ºC.
Céu Limpo ou pouco nublado.


----------



## Lousano (10 Dez 2008 às 18:58)

Pelo andar da carruagem, estão 6º e a descer bem, hoje vai ser uma festa de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2008 às 18:59)

Céu limpo,a temperatura continua a descer bem 7.3ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Dez 2008 às 19:03)

Por aqui já está bem fresco 

T: *5,5ºC*
HR: *61%*
P: *1020,1mb/hPa*


----------



## amarusp (10 Dez 2008 às 19:04)

Boa noite
Tempo frio e sem vento. 3,3ºC
estação meteo Tclor


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 19:05)

2.4º c


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 19:10)

3,2ºC, 68%HR e 1021hPA.


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2008 às 19:11)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

A temperatura vai descendo normalmente
Temp: *8,0ºC*
Hum: *63%*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2008 às 19:20)

Após uma Temperatura Máxima de 12,6ºC, pelas 12:43, eis que vou descendo a um ritmo algo animador...

Neste momento tenho *8,6ºC*

Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,8ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2008 às 19:26)

Bgc disse:


> 2.4º c





Brigantia disse:


> 3,2ºC, 68%HR e 1021hPA.



Que inveja...
Por aqui, uns amenos 10.6ºC (mesmo assim mais fresco do que é costume...)


----------



## godzila (10 Dez 2008 às 19:33)

por aqui 4.3ºC
céu pouco nublado e um ventinho de norte
estou muito entusiasmado com o fim de semana que ai vem, pode ser que venha ai a neve.


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2008 às 19:34)

mr. phillip disse:


> Que inveja...
> Por aqui, uns amenos 10.6ºC (mesmo assim mais fresco do que é costume...)



Bragança deixa saudades....

A minha estação marca neste momento 3.8ºC


----------



## amarusp (10 Dez 2008 às 19:38)

A temperatura baixa a bom ritmo
agora com 2,9ºC


----------



## amarusp (10 Dez 2008 às 19:40)

No alto da Torre e segundo o Instituto de Estradas estão -6ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Dez 2008 às 19:41)

boas começo mais uma sessão com 1024 hpa e ainda 9.5c. A mínima foi de 8.3. Hoje espero que desca mais.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (10 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

Boa Noite

Extremos hoje:

T. Máxima: 15.6ºC
T. Mínima:   7.8ºC

H. Máxima: 65% HR
H. Mínima:  32% HR

P.Orvalho Máxima: 3.2ºC
P.Orvalho Mínima: -2.2ºC

Actual:

9.4ºC

64% HR

1022.04hpa

Vento 8km NNE

Ponto de Orvalho 2.9


----------



## *Dave* (10 Dez 2008 às 20:04)

Por aqui a temperatura já desceu aos *4,0ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Dez 2008 às 20:22)

Agora sobe...

T: *4,3ºC*
HR: *65%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 20:24)

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e *8,9 ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 20:24)

Boa noite por aqui máxima de 10,8ºC, actualmente tenho 7,4ºC desce bem, o vento teve durante o dia moderado com rajadas fortes, mas agora acalmou, o céu apresentou durante a tarde alguns Fractus para os lados da Serra( dias típicos de Anticiclone), amanhã volta a festa frio e chuva, depois logo se verá o que vem a seguir
Já agora partilho com vocês dois momentos que relembro hoje um bom e outro mau: o bom é que fez no dia 4 um mês que me registei neste grande forum, o mau é que neste mesmo dia 10 em Novembro partiu a minha gatinha


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2008 às 20:28)

A minha estação voou com o vento que está... 




JoãoPT disse:


> amanhã volta a festa   e chuva , *depois logo se verá o que vem a seguir *



Exacto. 

Adoro estas depressões. Resumo-as numa palavra:

Imprevisíveis.


----------



## Sirilo (10 Dez 2008 às 20:41)

Em Belmonte marcava 6,5ºC ás 19h.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 20:48)

Lightning disse:


> Exacto.
> 
> Adoro estas depressões. Resumo-as numa palavra:
> 
> Imprevisíveis.



A Helena foi um exemplo...

Extremos de hoje

Temp: Máx: *10,8ºC*/Min: *6,5ºC*
HR: *72%*
Vento: *24Km/h*
Prec: *0mm*
Pres: *1022hpa*

PS: o site do IM passa muito tempo sem problemas nas imagens de satélite, de repente já não há e fica muito tempo sem elas


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Dez 2008 às 20:48)

Pessoal em Vila pouca as temperaturas  previstas sao de,
temp max 7 ºC 
temp min 0 ºC
Neste momento ja estao em 2 ºC e para a quinta preveem neve mas eu não acredito muito.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2008 às 21:05)

Céu com algumas nuvens.

Agora:
10,4º
1022 mb
71%
7 km/h N-NE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2008 às 21:06)

Boas..céu limpo e vento fraco com a temperatura nos 6.0ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.3/13.2ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Dez 2008 às 21:08)

Vai descendo...

T: *3,7ºC*
HR: *66%*


----------



## thunderboy (10 Dez 2008 às 21:09)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui o frio já aperta e a temperatura está nos 8.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2008 às 21:09)

Por cá, mínima de 8.2ºC e máxima de 11.9ºC neste momento estou com 8.9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2008 às 21:11)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *7,5ºC*
Hum: *62%*


----------



## Brunomc (10 Dez 2008 às 21:20)

* céu limpo
* vento fraco
* 6.5ºC


----------



## amarusp (10 Dez 2008 às 21:23)

2,2ºc


----------



## Saul Monteiro (10 Dez 2008 às 21:23)

Temperatura a descer, 8.9ºC 

Restantes dados:

68% HR

1022.04hpa

Vento 6km NNE

Ponto de Orvalho 3.3


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Dez 2008 às 21:24)

Boas, sigo neste momento com 9.4ºC, a descer devagarinho...

Pressão a 1023 hPa agora.


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Dez 2008 às 21:26)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................6.7º
T máx................................11.7º

H min.................................46%
H máx................................67%

Pressão actual....................1021 hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Dez 2008 às 21:35)

Boas Pessoal!

Então este fim de semana vai haver animação outra vez?
Tive a ver as previsões do IM e para sabado as cotas de neve tão outra vez relativamente baixas.

"Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros, descendo a cota para os
700/800 metros ao longo do dia. Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada"

O que vos parece?


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Dez 2008 às 21:37)

boas

Mais um dia em que o monótono foi rei.  

Neste momento tenho 9ºc, céu limpo, vento fraco, lá está,  monótono.

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2008 às 21:39)

Neste momento tenho *8,1ºC* de Temperatura, estando estagnada entre os 8,0ºC e os 8,1ºC e Variando -0,1ºC/h

Humidade nos 78%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,5ºC


----------



## Sirilo (10 Dez 2008 às 21:42)

amarusp disse:


> 2,2ºc



Está frio por aí!!!!Na oliveira!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZéCa (10 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

Eu vou a loriga este fim de semana 13/Dez. Alguém de Loriga me possa dizer quantos graus estão e se o tempo apresenta cáras de poder nevar este fim-de-semana.
xau


----------



## Sirilo (10 Dez 2008 às 21:49)

ZéCa disse:


> Eu vou a loriga este fim de semana 13/Dez. Alguém de Loriga me possa dizer quantos graus estão e se o tempo apresenta cáras de poder nevar este fim-de-semana.
> xau



O amarusp é de Loriga!


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 21:55)

Levo 7,0ºC desceu bem até agora, a partir de aqui vai mais de vagar humidade a 78%, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 21:56)

1,7ºC, 76%HR e céu limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Dez 2008 às 22:01)

Céu limpo,8.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2008 às 22:24)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco.
A temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos 8,4ºC, a humidade nos 71%.

-----------

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 7,1ºC
Tmáx: 12,2ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2008 às 22:24)

Extremos por aqui hoje:

Máxima:*13,0ºC*
Mínima:*6,5ºC*

Rajada máxima: *42,7km/h NNW*

Agora vou com 8,0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2008 às 22:26)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *6,6ºC*
Hum: *62%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 22:27)

AnDré disse:


> A temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos 8,4ºC, a humidade nos 71%.



Por cá, a temperatura também se encontra estagnada. 
Sigo com uns constantes *8,6 ºC*, depois de ter já tido *8,4 ºC*.

---

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,1 ºC*
Tx: *14,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*

---

O céu continua limpo, mas, mais tarde ou mais cedo, entrará nebulosidade que irá prejudicar a descida das mínimas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Dez 2008 às 22:38)

Aqui a temperatura mantém-se constante, agora registo 9.6ºC

Lá em baixo no centro a estação da escola regista 10.1ºC

E se realmente o céu vai ficar enevoado, então bem posso esquecer a baixa da temperatura.

Valeu pelo vento forte e sensação de frio tremenda de ontem...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2008 às 22:38)

Neste momento estou com *8,0ºC*, completamente estagnados...

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2008 às 22:40)

Por Melgaço já se registam 3.8ºC

As temperaturas nestas últimas 48 horas têm sido sempre a descer


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2008 às 22:56)

Mais um dia em que a mínima só deve chegar perto das 23h59

A máxima foi de +10,9ºC ás 15h00

A mínima, para já foi de +1,6ºC, hà minutos



Dados actuais

Temperatura: *+1,6ºC*

Humidade Rel: *68%*

Pressão A: *1015mb*,a descer




______________


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2008 às 23:00)

Minho disse:


> Por Melgaço já se registam 3.8ºC
> 
> As temperaturas nestas últimas 48 horas têm sido sempre a descer



Pois têm

Apesar de ser o mais "quente" de Bragança já vou com 2.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2008 às 23:01)

Por hoje fico por aqui,céu limpo e vento moderado de NW temp: vai 5.8ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 23:03)

Depois da estagnação, a temperatura volta a descer.
Tenho, neste momento, uma temperatura de *8,3 ºC* e *73 %* de humidade.
O vento está calmo, de Norte, e a pressão tem vindo a subir ao longo do dia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2008 às 23:27)

Boa noite! Hoje por cá foi um dia de muitas nuvens com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 14,1ºC
Tmax - 19,2ºC
Actual - 15,8ºC e 74 % Hr.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2008 às 23:32)

Boas por aqui, dia de céu limpo, algum vento e frio

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 7.7ºC
actual: 8.4ºC

Por volta das 22 horas entre Faro e Olhão, de carro cheguei a registar à entrada de Olhão, 6.5ºC, cheguei à zona onde moro 8.0ºC, temperatura igual à que marcava a estação.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Dez 2008 às 23:36)

Por aqui ceu limpo com 3.1ºC, espero que amanha nao esteja o vento gelado que hoje esteve aqui durante a manha, se nao fosse o vento até se passava bem.

Ate manha pessoal....


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Dez 2008 às 23:49)

E também termina aqui a minha participação com 9.2c é verdade... Uma queda acentuada do relação à última vistoria que tinha sido de 9.6c. Até amanhã!


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2008 às 23:50)

Aqui tenho  1,6ºC, que é a mínima do dia. A temperatura desceu bem ao cair da noite, mas depois estancou devido ao vento sempre constante. A máxima foi de 7,7ºC.


----------



## fsl (10 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

Em OEIRAS a TEMP a descer bem...

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 10-12-08  23:47) 
Temperatura:  8.1°C  
Humidade: 79%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 4.7°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NNE 
Pressão: 1023.3 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 21.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  503.8mm 
Wind chill:  8.1°C  
Indíce THW:   8.0°C  
Indíce Calor:  8.0°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  8.1°C às  23:46  14.6°C às 12:56 
Humidade:  53%  às  13:15  79%  às  22:03 
Ponto de Orvalho:  2.2°C às   8:34  7.2°C às   0:01 
Pressão:  1019.9mb  às   4:41  1023.3mb  às  23:43 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   53.1 km/hr  às  11:15 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  5.6°C às   4:44  
Maior Indíce Calor   13.9°C às  12 

/SIZE]


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2008 às 23:58)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 2,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,0ºC / 7,8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Dez 2008 às 00:01)

Boa noite,

Está uma noite bem fresquinha!!! Já vou com 8ºC!!!
Não estava à espera de tanto frio já para aqui!!!

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx:13,1ºC
Tmin: 8,0ºC neste momento!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

Agora aqui neste momento está a chover e a temperatura subiu para os 15,9ºC


----------



## jonaslor (11 Dez 2008 às 00:17)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu limpo. sigo com 2,6ºC


----------



## jonaslor (11 Dez 2008 às 00:20)

ZéCa disse:


> Eu vou a loriga este fim de semana 13/Dez. Alguém de Loriga me possa dizer quantos graus estão e se o tempo apresenta cáras de poder nevar este fim-de-semana.
> xau



Ainda é um pouco cedo, pois poderá mudar tudo de um momento para o outro. Mas tudo leva a crer que poderá cair neve em Loriga.
Se não vejamos:






Não é muito fiavél o freemeteo mas poderá concluir-se que poderá nevar.
Visita Loriga e não te arrependerás.
Fica bem


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2008 às 00:26)

Extremos do dia: 
T. Máxima: 13.1ºC (baixinha)
T. Minima: 9.5ºC

De momento, estão 9.1ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 00:40)

1,7ºC, 78%HR e 1021hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2008 às 07:23)

Bom Dia!

A "Semi-Estagnação" reinou por aqui, até cerca das 5:30, hora em que houve uma queda mais abrupta da Temperatura, seguindo-se-lhe outra, por volta das 6:40... Aí, registei a Mínima do Dia, com *5,8ºC*

Neste momento estão 6,8ºC, após uma rápida subida...

Humidade nos 94%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,1ºC/h


----------



## Teles (11 Dez 2008 às 07:32)

Bom dia, por aqui o dia começou com céu muito nublado e temperatura somente de 1 grau


----------



## amarusp (11 Dez 2008 às 07:46)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado por nuvens médias


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 08:17)

BOM DIA 

A minima de ontem foi de 8.1ºC as 23:47


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 09:12)

Boas, 

Hoje mínima de 0,0ºC. 
Neste momento céu muito nublado, 3,4ºC, 88%HR e 1019hPa.


----------



## PDias (11 Dez 2008 às 09:16)

Bom dia, hoje a temperatura minima por aqui foi de 3ºC.


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 09:17)

pois é aqui quando no que toca a frio seco temos de sobra
esta noite tivemos -0.6ºC
e uma bela giada
fico teiste por não poder tirar fotos á neve mandei limpar a lente da maquina na sony e não deve vir a tempo


----------



## jpmartins (11 Dez 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Tmin. 2.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Dez 2008 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 2.4ºC e houve geada.
Neste momento estão 7.0ºC e o céu está a ficar nublado


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2008 às 09:56)

Bom dia!
Após uma mínima de 8ºC, sigo agora com 11.7ºC e 1023hpa...
O céu está a ficar muito nublado do quadrante norte, indiciando que isto vai mudar e bem...


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2008 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

Manhã com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e muito frio por aqui. Para já ainda 0 em termos de precipitação...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Dez 2008 às 10:21)

Bom dia. Por cá noite de aguaceiros moderados com algum vento. Agora céu muito nublado com abertas e vento fraco.

Tmin foi de 13,5ºC e ás 9h estavam 13,6ºC. Até ao momento caíram 6 mm de precipitação


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Dez 2008 às 10:22)

Bons dias.
Por aqui, ainda muito frio 5,8º e já alguma chuva fraca.
Mais ( menos 4, 5º ) um bocadinho e esta chuvinha ganhava uma consistência mais sólida.
Sou eu a sonhar um pouco...
Mas se a montanha não vem a Maome...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2008 às 10:49)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *6,1 ºC*.
Agora o céu está muito nublado, por cirrus, e a temperatura está nos *12,8 ºC*.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Dez 2008 às 10:59)

Desculpem lá, a pergunta não tem muito que ver com o seguimento de Dezembro, mas não encontrei sitio mais adequado para a fazer. Conseguem visualizar a webcam da turistrela?   Obrigado


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 11:07)

Por aqui está a ser uma manhã bem fresca !
Até agora a mínima foi de *0,3ºC* .

O Sol já começa a aquecer e sigo neste momento com:
T: *9,7ºC*
HR: *59%*
P: *1025,4mb/hPa*


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 11:09)

BOM DIA LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 12.6ºC/ GMT 11:00
Temp ao sol: 12.8ºC/ GMT 11:00
Pressão: 1022.9Hpa GMT 11:00
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 7.3 km/h GMT 11:00
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: W/NW GMT 11:00
Temperatura do vento: 11.9ºC GMT 11:00
Humidade Relativa: 70 % GMT+ 11:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT 11:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo GMT 11:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento não chove mas o céu esta nublado
Mínima de hoje 6.3ºc as 06:28


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2008 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 5,1ºC por aqui.


Mínima de -0,7ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 11:22)

agora tou co 8.3ºC
céu nublado  ainda se mantem um ventinho de No.
tou a ficar priocupado com a neve, afinal já não vou ver neve por aqui
ai ai


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 11:26)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Chuva fraca e 5,1ºC por aqui.
> 
> ...



Ela não anda demasiado longe


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 11:29)

Bgc disse:


> Ela não anda demasiado longe



Já deve nevar em Nogueira


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 11:30)

Brigantia disse:


> Já deve nevar em Nogueira



Estou no Porto, não sei


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 11:33)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens, 11,4ºC e 71% de humidade relativa
Há pouco caiu um chuvisco fraco.

A mínima foi de 6,5ºC.


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

14º
0,0 km/h
1024 mb
66%
Céu muito nublado


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

Chuva moderada

Temp: *10,6ºC*
Hum: *69%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2008 às 12:36)

Boas tardes...por aqui já esteve limpo de manhã depois encobriu mas neste momento está pouco nublado.

Esta noite desceu bem a minima 1.7ºc,o vento vai fraco de W e com 10.3ºc.


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2008 às 12:41)

A temperatura sobe a ritmo razoável. 14,4º agora.

A pressão desceu para os 1023 mb. Está-se a levantar algum vento. 67% HR.

Por aqui só deve de começar a caír alguma precipitação lá mais para o final do dia


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2008 às 12:50)

Chuva fraca

Temp: *10,3ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressão: *1021,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Sirilo (11 Dez 2008 às 12:53)

Olá! Chove em Valhelhas. Céu nublado em Belmonte com algumas abertas.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2008 às 12:55)

Chuvisco e 4,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 12:58)

Dan disse:


> Chuvisco e 4,8ºC por agora.



Aqui a temperatura está um pouco mais alta 5,9ºC.
Chuva muito fraca.


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 13:01)

*Temperaturas mínimas de hoje de algumas estações amadoras, na área metropolitana de Lisboa:*


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2008 às 13:03)

Por aqui já chove  estou com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 13:09)

BOA TARDE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 12.8ºC/ GMT 13:00
Temp ao sol: 13.0ºC/ GMT 13:00
Pressão: 1021.2Hpa GMT 13:00
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 6.2 km/h GMT 13:00
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: S/SW GMT 13:00
Temperatura do vento: 12.5ºC GMT 13:00
Humidade Relativa: 73 % GMT+ 13:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm GMT 13:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo GMT 13:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Aproveito para informar que a pouco caíram algumas pingas mas o pulvíometro continua a registar 0.0mm neste momento céu muito nublado não chove 

Aproveito para informar para quem viva na zona de Coimbra a associação de radioamadores de Coimbra tem a sua estação metereologica activa em http://www.qsl.net/cs6arc/


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2008 às 13:14)

Chuva moderada

Temp: *9,8ºC*
Hum: *72%*


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2008 às 13:16)

AnDré disse:


> *Temperaturas mínimas de hoje de algumas estações amadoras, na área metropolitana de Lisboa:*



Faltam os 8ºC de Santa Marta, Corroios...

De momento, 13.6ºC e 1023hpa, com céu muito nublado


----------



## amarusp (11 Dez 2008 às 13:19)

Chuva fraca em Oliveira do Hospital


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 13:24)

AnDré disse:


> *Temperaturas mínimas de hoje de algumas estações amadoras, na área metropolitana de Lisboa:*



Bem já agora falta os 6,3ºC da Ajuda apesar de não saber se a mínima ainda vai ser batida hoje ate as 00h um abraço sigo com 12,4ºc sem chuva


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2008 às 13:24)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui a temperatura está um pouco mais alta 5,9ºC.
> Chuva muito fraca.



É estranho, também no site do IM é possível observar várias situações de inversão térmica nas observações das 12 UTC.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2008 às 13:33)

Já chove...


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 13:33)

mr. phillip disse:


> Faltam os 8ºC de Santa Marta, Corroios...
> 
> De momento, 13.6ºC e 1023hpa, com céu muito nublado




Não sei ao certo onde é Santa Marta em Corroios.
Talvez seja melhor localizares no mapa do meteopt

--------------

Depois dos chuviscos o sol volta a brilhar.
11,7ºC e 77% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Redfish (11 Dez 2008 às 13:50)

Por enquanto 13.º e ceu limpo com vento moderado...


----------



## Serrano (11 Dez 2008 às 14:01)

A chuva fraca vai começando a aparecer pela Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite cifrou-se em 0.5 graus.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2008 às 14:05)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei ao certo onde é Santa Marta em Corroios.
> Talvez seja melhor localizares no mapa do meteopt
> 
> --------------
> ...



Creio serem estas as coordenadas, não consegui fazer copy da imagem...
Latitude
38.6295944768464
Longitude 
-9.151160717010498

Parou de chover, 13ºC


----------



## WhiteHope (11 Dez 2008 às 14:08)

Chuvinha fraca por aqui e 11,1ºC
Vento fraco a moderado...
Mas mesmo assim ainda um pouco frio quando chove


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2008 às 14:13)

Boas..por aqui o céu está muito nublado e com 9.7ºc.

Até logo


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 14:50)

5,0ºC, 91%HR e chuva fraca.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 15:15)

Por aqui o céu ficou nublado e refrescou bastante, não estou perto da estação para dizer temperaturas, mas deve rondar os 9/8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Dez 2008 às 15:27)

Mínimo Hoje:  2.7 ºC (06:32) 

Mínima mais baixa do mês e a primeira geada (finalmente...)


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2008 às 15:31)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco mas constante, desde as 14h sensivelmente...


----------



## Perfect Storm (11 Dez 2008 às 15:53)

Neste momento a chuva  é uma constante com a depressão em aproximação iniciando o processo de cavamento.

Temp:11,1ºC
HR: 96%
Pressão: 1021 hpa ( a descer )






[/URL][/IMG]

 Um novo tópico deve estar para breve


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 16:59)

E por aqui, chove!
Primeiros 0,2mm do dia.

Estou com 10,8ºC, 87% de humidade relativa e vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 17:03)

Boa Tarde
Temp actual 11.3ºC/ GMT 17:00
Temp ao sol: 11.3ºC/ GMT 17:00
Pressão: 1021.3Hpa GMT 17:00
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 10.2 km/h GMT 17:00
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: W/SW GMT 17:00
Temperatura do vento: 9.5ºC GMT 17:00
Humidade Relativa: 86 % GMT+ 17:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.1mm GMT 17:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo GMT 17:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o céu esta nublado caiu um aguaceiro que deixou 0.1mm 
Começou a chover logo agora que vou ter que sair um abraço ate logo a todos


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 17:15)

por aqui tá de chuva e com uma temperatura de 6.4ºC
vai baichando a bom ritmo


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2008 às 17:33)

Alguns Aguaceiros Fracos por aqui, que já renderam *1,1mm*, e 13,4ºC de Temperatura

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *13,7ºC*, registada há pouco...

Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,1ºC


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 17:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; alguém do Sul/Grande Lisboa para ir de fim-de-semana meteorologicamente falando até à Beira Interior, Nordeste Transmontano ou Alto Minho ? Estou em *Estremoz* à espera de boleia ... Saída Sexta-feira à noite (*22h30*) ou Sábado logo pela manhã.
> Se alguém estiver interessado mande-me o contacto telefónico em privado.




Apareçam por Bragança



Neste momento chuva fraca, 5,3ºC, 93%HR e 1017hPa.


----------



## fsl (11 Dez 2008 às 17:55)

Hoje   OEIRAS teve  a TEMP min do Ano, 4.6º às 06:37

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 11-12-08  17:47) 
Temperatura:  12.2°C  
Humidade: 89%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.4°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1021.1 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 1.2 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 22.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  505.0mm 
Wind chill:  12.2°C  
Indíce THW:   12.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  12.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  4.6°C às   6:37  15.5°C às 14:15 
Humidade:  71%  às  10:12  94%  às   5:16 
Ponto de Orvalho:  2.8°C às   6:37  12.2°C às  14:05 
Pressão:  1021.0mb  às  17:38  1024.6mb  às  10:56 
Precipitação mais intensa:   5.8mm/hr  às  13:22 
Maior Rajada Vento:   19.3 km/hr  às  17:11 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  4.4°C às   6:30  
Maior Indíce Calor   15.6°C às  14:13


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2008 às 17:57)

Vai chuviscando e a temperatura está nos 12.1ºC

Adianto já os extremos do dia, já que a máxima já se foi, e pelo andar da carruagem, a mínima não vai ser batida...
T. Máxima: 14.1ºC
T. Mínima: 8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 17:57)

Por aqui já começou a chuviscar e a temperatura desceu bruscamente.

T:* 7,3ºC*
HR: *86%*
P: *1022,0mb/hPa*

EDIT: *7,2ºC* neste momento...


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2008 às 18:01)

12.3Cº em lisboa-olivais norte com chuva fraca e continua com periodos de moderada.


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2008 às 18:11)

Chove moderadamente em Coimbra.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Dez 2008 às 18:21)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento está a chover e por vezes é moderado, o vento sopra fraco de W e a temperatura está nos 10.9ºC.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.1ºC
T.Minima: 2.4ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2008 às 18:41)

5,0ºC e chuva fraca.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,7ºC / 5,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2008 às 19:14)

Neste momento ainda tenho 12,9ºC, e o Céu continua Encoberto...

Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,3ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2008 às 19:30)

Boas noites..por aqui apareceu a em forma de aguaceiros desde as 17h até 18h 30m e rendeu 0.5mm.

Neste momento não chove já se vê a lua mas está bastante nublado 7.3ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Dez 2008 às 19:30)

Boa Tarde / Noite!

Após longos meses a pesquisar o fórum, a observar os dados das estações dos outros, somente me podia contentar com os dados da minha mini estação que me dava as temperaturas interiores e exteriores bem como a humidade relativa interior.
Hoje, 11 de Dezembro, pedi a um amigo que me fosse adquirir a estação meteorológica do Lidl.
Parece-me simpática em relação qualidade / preço, ( dentro do meu orçamento ).
Porque ainda está em testes, comparei os dados com a antiga e a coisa está muito semelhante.
Não está instalada definitivamente nem sequer completa. O pluviómetro ainda está debaixo do alpendre… etc.
De qualquer modo, eis os meus valores:

Temperatura exterior: 10,8ºc
Humidade relativa: 86%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 8,4ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill:10ºc
Pressão: 1021hPa
Velocidade do vento:0 Km/h

Tem que se passar os dados á “unha”, mas é o que se arranja.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2008 às 19:44)

Boa tarde

Extremos de hoje:

1.3ºC / 5.7ºC


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 19:50)

3,7ºC e 85%HR. Isto pode animar


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 19:55)

Por aqui:
T.* 6,4ºC*
HR: *94%*
P: *1020,0mb/hPa*


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2008 às 19:56)

Brigantia disse:


> 3,7ºC e 85%HR. Isto pode animar



Eu ainda registo 4.5ºC o meu sensor deve estar demasiado protegido


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 19:59)

MSantos disse:


> Eu ainda registo 4.5ºC o meu sensor deve estar demasiado protegido



Penso que sim, já ontem o tinha reparado nisso.

Atenção que a temperatura continua em queda...3,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2008 às 20:00)

A máxima foi de *12,2ºC*

De tarde, ainda chove bem

Mas, agora, céu nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *9,9ºC*
Hum: *66%*


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 20:02)

então vamos ver se o ploviometro bate bem da pinha, ele até agora acumulou 4 litros por m^2, segundo me dá a entender é 4mm, se estou enganado por favor digão
temperatura 5.6ºC
céu nublado com abertas, e um bom luar é lua cheia


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2008 às 20:03)

Uma ligeira queda na Temperatura... Neste momento tenho 12,3ºC

Humidade nos 98%
Pressão nos 1022 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,4ºC/h


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2008 às 20:05)

Céu pouco nublado. Não há vento.

11,8º
83% HR
1021 mb
0,0 mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2008 às 20:07)

Por aqui apareceu o nevoeiro não se vê nada,com 6.9ºc.


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2008 às 20:11)

Chove bem agora por aqui!
Temperatura a rondar os 12ºC.
Vento Fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2008 às 20:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Uma ligeira queda na Temperatura... Neste momento tenho 12,3ºC



Ligeira dizia eu! Em cerca de 10 minutos desceu mais 1,3ºC!

Neste momento tenho *11,0ºC*, com Variação de Temperatura de -1,8ºC/h


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 20:24)

Está a crescer bem!


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2008 às 20:27)

Penso que não devo de atingir a mínima antes da meia-noite, que foi de 6,3º.

O céu agora está muito nublado, prestes a chover. Deve de ser devido a uma parte da frente que se dirige para aqui (podem observar essa mesma parte na vista de satélite do post acima ).


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2008 às 20:39)

Levantou-se vento, que sopra agora a 15 km/h variável. A temp. estagnou.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 20:42)

godzila disse:


> então vamos ver se o ploviometro bate bem da pinha, ele até agora acumulou 4 litros por m^2, segundo me dá a entender é 4mm, se



É bem provável, mas sobre isto, responda no outro tópico, caso outros queiram utilizar também, poderam ver todas as dúvidas/problemas por ali 




Neste momento:
T: *6,2ºC*
HR: *90%*
P: *1020,0mb/hPa*


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Dez 2008 às 20:44)

Boas noites pessoal, por aqui foi um daqueles dias chuvosos que nos dão muita preguisa (e que pode ser acompanhada de sono), bem, por hoje ouve periodos de chuva entre o fraco e moderado, vento fraco, céu entre o muito nublado e encoberto até ao inicío da tarde, a partir de ai encobriu-se e não ouve mais céu azul, miníma bem baixinha já a algum tempo que não via tão baixo 4,7ºC, máxima de 13,0ºC e actualmente tenho 9,4ºC, bem por enquanto nada de especial, temos que esperar pela depressão e pelo seguimento especial


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Dez 2008 às 20:48)

Temperatura exterior: 10,1ºc
Humidade relativa: 84%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 7,5ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill:10ºc
Pressão: 1021hPa
Velocidade do vento:0 Km/h


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 21:06)

AnDré disse:


> Está a crescer bem!



Pois está. E a temperatura continua a descer, apesar de ser lentamente.
3,2ºC, 87%HR e 1017hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2008 às 21:17)

Ja cheira a festa em Bragança...
Na Estrela já começou


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Dez 2008 às 21:24)

Cá em baixo está tudo à espera que a frente passe...

Para já, a calmaria...

TEMPERATURA +11.6 °C   
   HUMIDADE 56 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1018 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 4.3 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudoeste


----------



## WhiteHope (11 Dez 2008 às 21:48)

Até à pouco estava tudo calminho, mas agora apareceu um vento bastante forte! Rajadas até de 35 km/h! Muito estranho deveras!
A temperatura está nos 8,5ºC e de chuva, tivemos somente a tarde perto das 3 e meia/4 horas até às 5.. Mas ainda foi alguma chuva.


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2008 às 21:54)

11,4º
1022 mb
0,0 km/h
78% 
Céu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2008 às 21:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:*13,4ºC*
Mínima:*6,0ºC*

Rajada máxima:*23,4km/h*

Agora vou com 10,4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 22:18)

As temperaturas vão descendo no interior do país.

Na zona Centro, Penhas Douradas estava às 21h com 0,0ºC, Guarda com 2,2ºC, Trancoso com 2,8ºC.

No norte, Montalegre ia à frente com 1,7ºC e Lamas de Mouro 2,5ºC.

--------

Por aqui 9,7ºC e 79% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2008 às 22:33)

Neste momento tenho 10,4ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2008 às 22:37)

Por aqui estou com 10.2ºC  está algum vento.


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Dez 2008 às 22:42)

Temperatura exterior: 10,1ºc
Humidade relativa: 80%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 6,9ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill:10ºc
Pressão: 1023hPa
Velocidade do vento:0 Km/h


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Dez 2008 às 22:43)

boas

neste momento tenho 9.7ºc, vento fraco, céu nublado.

abraços


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Dez 2008 às 22:51)

Em Almada...

TEMPERATURA +11.3 °C   
   HUMIDADE 60 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1017 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 2.5 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Sudoeste 


Quentinho até.


----------



## amarusp (11 Dez 2008 às 22:52)

Boa noite, 
Céu nublado, 10,92mm de precipitação e temperatura de 3,3ºC
Estação meteo Tclor


----------



## amarusp (11 Dez 2008 às 22:53)

A estrada Nacional 339 entre a Lagoa Comprida e a Torre está cortada devido à neve!


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2008 às 22:54)

Boas, aqui tenho 3,6ºC em subida, por volta das 22h chegou aos 3,1ºC. Acho que a temperatura só deverá descer significativamente quando começar a precipitar mais forte, só aí teremos alguma hipóteses de ver a chuva a passar a neve. Vai ser uma madrugada de expectativa.

A mínima em minha casa foi de 0,9ºC e a máxima de 5,8ºC. Registei 0,3 mm de precipitação.



AnDré disse:


> *Temperaturas mínimas de hoje de algumas estações amadoras, na área metropolitana de Lisboa:*



Na estação do IM de Almada a mínima foi de -1ºC 

A mínima em Miranda do Douro foi de quase -4ºC, as nuvens não devem ter chegado até lá.


----------



## jonaslor (11 Dez 2008 às 23:00)

amarusp disse:


> A estrada Nacional 339 entre a Lagoa Comprida e a Torre está cortada devido à neve!




Sim. Quando vinha para casa, apesar de um pouco de nevoeiro que cobria os montes, pude verificar que estes já estavm cobertos de neve.
sigo com 3,3ºC


----------



## Santos (11 Dez 2008 às 23:01)

Boa noite,

Por cá chove.
8.6ºC - 1021 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

Boas..por aqui tudo calmo,o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas.

A temperatura está estabilizada 7.1ºc,pressão 1020.2hpa 83%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.7/10.6ºc precipitação 0.5mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 23:14)

Depois de ter chegado aos 2,9ºC agora 3,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2008 às 23:15)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *6,0 ºC**
Tx: *13,9 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,4 mm*

---

A mínima foi de *6,0 ºC* e não de *6,1 ºC*, por lapso indiquei-a mal hoje de manhã.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2008 às 23:25)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 10,8 ºC (11h46)
Mínima = 1,7 ºC (07h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 7,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (11 Dez 2008 às 23:34)

por aqui vou com dois graus durante o dia a tem oscilou entre os 3º e os 6º ... ouve alguma precipitação .. ceu nublado ..

boa noite ..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2008 às 23:34)

Caiu um aguaceiro e a temperatura caiu dos *9,9 ºC* para os *9,3 ºC* em apenas 5 minutos.
Neste último aguaceiro, caíram outros 0,4 mm, perfazendo-se um total de *0,8 mm*, para já.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2008 às 23:43)

Boa noite

Nsete momento registo 4.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2008 às 23:44)

Boas, neste momento, chove aqui na terrinha que tínha um olho de água e por isso chama-se Olhão.


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2008 às 23:50)

Em Melgaço tem estado a chover praticamente de forma continua desde as 16horas. Já vão acumulados 15mm. Pela temperatura, 7.3ºC já deve estar a nevar bem em cotas superiores a 1000 metros.


----------



## Ledo (11 Dez 2008 às 23:57)

Disseram-me agora que chegou a nevar hoje na Guarda, pintou de branco e que logo a seguir a chuva veio e derreteu tudo.
Não sei em que altura do dia.


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 6,5ºC
Tmáx: 13,3ºC
Precipitação: 0,9mm.

-----------

Por agora sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 8,7ºC e 77% de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2008 às 00:05)

Esta a chover com uma temperatura a rondar os 10º

*Extremos do dia 11.Dezembro:*
Temp max: *12,2ºC*
Temp min: *--,-ºC*


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2008 às 00:08)

Fil disse:


> Na estação do IM de Almada a mínima foi de -1ºC



Essa estação joga noutro campeonato! 



Ledo disse:


> Disseram-me agora que chegou a nevar hoje na Guarda, pintou de branco e que logo a seguir a chuva veio e derreteu tudo.
> Não sei em que altura do dia.



Na cidade em si, à partida não há nada que indique isso.
A chuva que caiu não foi assim tão significativa, nem a temperatura assim tão baixa.












A Guarda estava às 23h com 1,6ºC e sem precipitação.

Ainda às 23h,
Penhas Douradas com -0,6ºC mas sem precipitação.
Lamas de Mouro com 1,9ºC e 3,1mm.
Montalegre 1,9ºC sem precipitação.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2008 às 00:23)

Volta a descer, agora 3,1ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2008 às 00:44)

Continua a chover com *8,8ºC* e *76%*humidade


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Dez 2008 às 00:57)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Continua a chover com *8,8ºC* e *76%*humidade



Oh  vizinho não admira. 
Neste caso, o algodão (satélite), não engana.






[/URL][/IMG]

Chove consistente e moderadamente na última hora .
E com demasiado frio para tanta precipitação, a esta cota,juntinho ao imenso Atlântico:
-Apenas 8.1 º...


----------



## ct5iul (12 Dez 2008 às 00:57)

BOA Noite  LISBOA -AJUDA-MONSANTO

O sol nasce às: 7:46
O sol põe-se às: 17:12
Nascer da Lua:  	16:54
Pôr da Lua: 07:42
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 99%
Temp: 8.0ºC/ GMT 00:52
Temp Min: 6.3ºC/ GMT 06:28
Temp Max: 16.4ºC /GMT 10:32
Temp Max ao sol: 18.0ºC /GMT 10:41
Pressão:1021.4Hpa /GMT 00:52
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h - GMT 00:52
Direção do Vento: NW - GMT 00:52
Rajada max: 20,6 KM/h - GMT 14:43
Escala de Beaufort : 0 NULO
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO
Temperatura do vento: 8.0ºC - GMT 00:52
Humidade Relativa: 80 % - GMT 00:52
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT 00:52
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 1.0mm
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2008 às 01:03)

nimboestrato disse:


> Chove consistente e moderadamente na última hora .
> E com demasiado frio para tanta precipitação, a esta cota,juntinho ao imenso Atlântico:
> -Apenas 8.1 º...



Se é assim junto ao oceano, nas serras do noroeste está-se mesmo a ver qual será o pano de fundo.

Às 0h, Lamas de Mouro com apenas 1,3ºC e 3,8mm acumulados.

---------

Por aqui a Lua brilha entre poucas nuvens.
Não há vento, e a tua temperatura desce.
8,5ºC e 79% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 01:05)

Sigo com a temperatura estagnada nos *8,9 ºC*.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2008 às 01:24)

Chove chove chove

Temp: *8,8ºC*
Hum: *78%*


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2008 às 02:24)

Desculpem a hora...

Extremos de ontem, dia 11 de Dezembro:

*0,3ºC*/*+6,3ºC*


Neste momento, *3ºC* e chove miudinho.


Vamos rezar para que a temperatura baixe mais um bocadinho


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2008 às 07:17)

Bons Dias!

Por cá, noite de Aguaceiros Fracos/Moderados, e com uma Temperatura Mínima de *9,0ºC*

Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC de Temperatura, e 1,1mm de Precipitação acumulada...

Humidade a 93%
Pressão nos 1019 hPa
Vento a 28,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura em +0,3ºC/h


----------



## amarusp (12 Dez 2008 às 07:37)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado, vento fraco.
A serra da Estrela  está coberta de neve até à cota de 1000m.


----------



## Teles (12 Dez 2008 às 08:03)

Hoje acordei com o som de uma brutal chuvada por volta das 06 horas, pelo radar do IM foi um festim de precipitação
Temperatura actual de 10.0 graus


----------



## storm (12 Dez 2008 às 08:10)

Temperatura actual: 10.8ºC

Noite de alguma chuva, vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Ledo (12 Dez 2008 às 08:40)

AnDré disse:


> Na cidade em si, à partida não há nada que indique isso.
> A chuva que caiu não foi assim tão significativa, nem a temperatura assim tão baixa.
> 
> 
> A Guarda estava às 23h com 1,6ºC e sem precipitação.



Eu ainda cheguei a perguntar se não teria sido granizo. Foi o pai da minha namorada que relatou o facto. Hoje vou ver se sei mais pormenores! A possível queda teria sido na cidade, não nas zonas mais baixas que a rodeiam.

Edit:
Já consegui confirmar os factos e afinal não houve queda de neve. Como a informação não foi passada directamente, houve uma pequena confusão.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Dez 2008 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 7.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 9.4ºC e cai um aguaceiro moderado, de referir que esta madrugada choveu bem.


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia! 

Madrugada de aguaceiros moderados, por vezes bem fortes! A manhã acordou com céu muito nublado e algumas abertas.

Pela manhã na tv a informação de que se encontrava cortada, além da estrada do maciço central da Estrela, a estrada que liga Castro Daire a Cinfães devido a neve


----------



## jpmartins (12 Dez 2008 às 10:20)

Bom dia
Por aqui tb confirmo a noite de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que rendeu 8.8 mm desde as 00h. Neste momento céu com boas abertas.

Tmin. 6.6ºC


----------



## mocha (12 Dez 2008 às 10:29)

bom dia a todos, desde ja votos de bom fim de semana, por aqui ceu muito nublado, vento fraco, sigo com 11ºC.
p.s. durante a noite choveu, acordei com ela


----------



## mocha (12 Dez 2008 às 10:34)

ja cai


----------



## godzila (12 Dez 2008 às 10:35)

aqui choveu muito durante a noite,no meu pluviometro já lá morão 15mm, não sei se ele bate bem pois foi feito por mim, podem ver o rojecto aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/pluviometro-artesanal-2817.html
de resto tenho céu muito nublado e 4.6ºC
não sei como nõ nevou com tanto frio


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2008 às 11:08)

vitamos disse:


> Pela manhã na tv a informação de que se encontrava cortada, além da estrada do maciço central da Estrela, *a estrada que liga Castro Daire a Cinfães* devido a neve



Bom dia!

Na terra dos meus pais, Várzea da Serra, relatam isso mesmo. Voltaram a acordar em tons de branco. Mas nada que se compare com a última vez. Palavras de uma amiga minha que mora lá.
Mas portanto, as serras de Montemuro, Gralheira, Santa Helena e Leomil voltam a estar pintadas de branco.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2008 às 11:10)

Estremoz: Muita chuva durante a madrugada e primeiras horas da manhã. O centro de baixas pressões cruzou o território de Portugal Continental, no sentido Noroeste-Sueste, encontrando-se agora já sobre Espanha (Serras do Sul da Extremadura e Norte da Andaluzia).
Esta tarde devem aparecer abertas, sobretudo nas regiões do norte/centro e do litoral oeste.

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2008 às 11:30)

Mínimo Hoje:  7.6 ºC (04:36) 

Para já 1,2mm de precipitação mas choveu bem forte aqui por perto.

Vento moderado e rajada máxima de 48,3 km/h


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2008 às 11:52)

Por volta das 2h45 caiu um aguaceiro forte

A minima foi de *7,6ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *10,4ºC*
Hum: *88%*


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2008 às 12:12)

Boas, 

Por Bragança nada de neve. A temperatura durante a noite andou sempre entre os 3ºC e os 3,5ºC. Choveu um pouco mas não sei dizer quanto, tenho de mudar as pilhas ao pluviometro


Por agora 7,2ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 12:36)

Boas

Mínima de hoje de 9,0ºC 

Agora vou com 13,4ºC, 58%HR, 1018hpa e vento moderado com a rajada máxima até ao momento de 53,6km/h e registei ao inicio da manha 1,1mm de chuva..


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2008 às 12:40)

Por aqui sigo com muitas nuvens e vento forte de norte!
A temperatura está nos 12,8ºC e a humidade nos 63%.

Durante a noite e inicio da manhã acumulei 3,9mm.
A mínima de hoje foi 7,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2008 às 12:40)

Bons tardes,por aqui ainda de noite e madrugada contei com 1mm.

Neste o momento o sol apareceu ainda não tinha aparecido,mas continua bastante nublado,com vento fraco e com 8.5ºc.


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Dez 2008 às 12:44)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Na terra dos meus pais, Várzea da Serra, relatam isso mesmo. Voltaram a acordar em tons de branco. Mas nada que se compare com a última vez. Palavras de uma amiga minha que mora lá.
> Mas portanto, as serras de Montemuro, Gralheira, Santa Helena e Leomil voltam a estar pintadas de branco.




As serras de montemuro e sobretudo gralheira como já é normal volta a nevar! Essa zona sempre teve um forte potencial em queda de neve... Já cheguei a relatar queda de neve na gralheira e na serra da estrela nem ve la! Espero que neve para o prencipio do ano que vem! é quando vou lá passar uns dias a terra!   
Vento sopra forte.
sigo com 13 c


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2008 às 12:50)

Boas

Depois de terem caído uns razoáveis 0,9 mm desde as 0 horas, eis que agora veio o sol espreitar por entre algumas nuvens. Céu pouco nublado, de vez em quando lá vai escurecendo mais ou menos, mas nada de extraordinário.

Vento com rajadas, máxima de 31 km/h até agora (lá está o "limitador" a funcionar ).

14,6º
1020 mb
61%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Dez 2008 às 12:51)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.3ºC e o céu está nublado mas não chove.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2008 às 13:14)

Céu paricalmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *11,3ºC*
Hum: *84%*

PS: Parabens ao *Gilmet*, por fazer 1ano desde que se inscreveu neste forum


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2008 às 13:16)

Apesar do céu quase sem nuvens, tarde fresca com 6,5ºC.


Mínima de 2,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2008 às 13:17)

Neste momento tenho 12,9ºC, e o Vento sopra Forte, de N (360º), estando nos *47,2 km/h* actualmente!

Humidade nos 63%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,3ºC/h


----------



## amarusp (12 Dez 2008 às 13:44)

Céu muito nublado
Temperatura:4,8ºC
Preciptação: 7,11mm


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2008 às 14:08)

Neste momento estou com *13,4ºC* (Menos 1ºC do que tinha há um Ano)

Humidade nos 64%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 38,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,5ºC/h

Bastantes Fractus no Céu...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2008 às 14:21)

Por aqui voltamos ao muito nublado,depois ter atingido os 11.8ºc,voltou novamente a descer actual 9.5ºc,com vento fraco.

Até logo quase FS


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 14:58)

Mínima de *8,5 ºC* e a manhã foi chuvosa.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de Norte, com *13,8 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2008 às 15:08)

Agora:
14,3º
1020 mb
10 km/h N
62% HR
0,9 mm acumulados desde as 0h (este valor não se alterou até agora).


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2008 às 15:18)

Boa tarde companheiros!
Depois de uma madrugada e início de manhã chuvosos, eis que o tempo está quase limpo, com uma temperatura de 13.9ºC e 1020hpa.
Vento moderado.


----------



## WhiteHope (12 Dez 2008 às 15:47)

Boas tardes!

11,3ºC agora! Céu com poucas nuvens, depois de uma madrugada MUITO chuvosa (até acordei com o barulho do vento e da chuva às 5 e tal da manha! ) e depois de manhã abrandou. O vento sopra moderado a forte de NW.

Estou ansioso por amanha! Espero que seja mesmo um "BOM" dia


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 16:04)

Um dia fresquinho...

T: *9,6ºC* (a descer rápido)
HR: *66%*
P. *1021,5mb/hPa*


----------



## godzila (12 Dez 2008 às 16:14)

aqui a temperatura mais alta do dia foi 7.3ºC
agora vou nos 6.6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 16:21)

A descida continua...

T: *9,1ºC* 
HR: *65%*
P:* 1021,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2008 às 17:24)

Após uma Temperatura Máxima de *13,6ºC*, eis que vou descendo a bom ritmo!

Neste momento tenho 10,6ºC

O Vento tem vindo a acalmar, o que facilitará uma maior descida da Temperatura, estando neste momento nos 14,0 km/h de NNO (338º)

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão nos 1022 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,3ºC/h


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2008 às 17:25)

4,7ºC, 82%HR, 1019hPA e céu quase limpo o que até é bom.


----------



## godzila (12 Dez 2008 às 17:30)

O frio começa a apertar e as temperaturas descem mais rápido do que eu esperava, aqui tenho apenas 4.5ºC e ainda é só agora se foi o sol, esta noite promete e se vier precipitação de madrugada podemos ter surpresas, duvido que as cotas de neve fiquem pelos 1000 metros


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2008 às 17:33)

5,7ºC por aqui e apenas uns pequenos stratus a oeste.


Extremos de hoje:

2,5ºC / 7,5ºC


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2008 às 17:42)

em lisboa olivais 12.0Cº com ceu limpo ( nublado a S ) hoje vou para a lagoa para reportar os extremos da estação do ultimo mes e meio e o "temporal" de sabado e noite de sabado para domingo ( espero tirar fotos das vagas o swell previsto é de 5m).
volto a postar só amanha de manha ( bom tentarei postar quando chegar .....logo se ve).
boase muita muita


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2008 às 17:45)

As últimas imagens de satélite dão-nos conta de uma frente bem definida lá por cima.
Veremos o que chega até nos.






Massas de ar:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Dez 2008 às 18:06)

Boa Noite

Por aqui sigo com 9.2ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens, só espero que amanhã chova muito e muito.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.2ºC 
T.Minima: 7.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 18:08)

Tive *11,8 ºC* no termómetro portátil, às 17h, no Jardim de Queluz. 
Precisamente à mesma hora e mesmo ali ao lado, a estação do *Mário* registava *11,4 ºC*.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (12 Dez 2008 às 18:09)

Hoje en Huelva 6º min y 12º max, chuva foi
de 5 mm.

En meu blog podem ver uma noticia
sobre o frio de Novembro:

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com


Ate logo amigos


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2008 às 18:22)

Vejo que a frente já está bem definida, pelas imagens que o André colocou mais acima. 

Por aqui, céu limpo e 11,9º. Algum vento, 10 km/h vindo de Norte. 1022 mb de pressão e 66% de Humidade Relativa. Vamos aguardar para ver o que nos calha desta vez...


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2008 às 18:27)

Por aqui, 11.9ºC e 1022hpa(a subir).
Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Dez 2008 às 18:27)

Boa nite!
13.3ºC por aqui.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2008 às 18:42)

Bragança, S. Tiago: 4,3ºC, 87%HR e 1019hPa.
A precipitação deve começar por volta das 7/8H.


----------



## Bgc (12 Dez 2008 às 18:46)

Zona Sul da cidade: 3.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 18:49)

Sigo com *10,0 ºC* e céu limpo.
O vento sopra moderado de NO.


----------



## Snow (12 Dez 2008 às 18:54)

Boas tardes a todos.

Por aqui 8.5º e a descer.

No satélite ja se vê bem a quantidade de  que ai vem.


----------



## Teles (12 Dez 2008 às 18:56)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e temperatura de 6.0


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2008 às 19:31)

*Extremos do dia 12-Dezembro-2008*
Temp máxima: *12,6ºC*
Temp minima: *7,6C*

Céu praticamente limpo, só ha um nuvenzita no céu
Temp: *8,1ºC*
Hum: *91%*
Pressao: *1022.5mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (12 Dez 2008 às 19:35)

Céu limpo e temperatura de 8.1ºC e a descer.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2008 às 19:35)

Estremoz: Dia muito frio, com a máxima de apenas 8,7 ºC às 12h45. Agora estão 5,7 ºC. 
Chuva durante a manhã e céu praticamente limpo agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2008 às 19:52)

Boas...por aqui céu limpo com vento fraco e 6.9ºc.


----------



## salgado (12 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

As previsões do IM espanhol são muito animadoras para sábado à noite e domingo, aqui para esta região. Existe inclusive risco amarelo para domingo na meseta sul (que se prolonga para sabugal e almeida) de acumulação de 2-3 cm de neve!


----------



## godzila (12 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

aqui estão 3.5ºC 
e seu completamente limpo
se vier alguma coisa de madugada  pode ser em tom de branco


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Dez 2008 às 21:20)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................6.7º  (08h39m)
T máx..................................12.2º  (14h38m)

H min...................................53%
H máx..................................84%

Pressão actual......................1020 hPa


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2008 às 21:32)

Boa noite

Hoje esteve um dia muito soleado, com períodos de "completamente limpo".

A temperatura variou entre os *+2,9ºC* e os *+11,0ºC*.

Neste momento registo *+1,5ºC*, no que se traduz como a mínima do dia até agora, mas a queda da temperatura ainda não terminou




________________


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2008 às 22:39)

2,3ºC e o céu começa a nublar. 


Extremos do dia:

2,0ºC / 7,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2008 às 23:07)

Temperaturas de hoje 4.7/12.0ºc.

Precipitação 1.0mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 23:10)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,3 ºC*
Tx: *14,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *2,4 mm*

---

Agora estou com *9,9 ºC* e *70 %* de humidade.
O céu está muito nublado e o vento é quase nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com alguns aguaceiros mais fracos em Olhão do que em Faro.

Máxima: 13.9ºC
mínima: 5.2ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 23:25)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima: *13,6ºC*
Mínima: *7,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *53,6km/h NE*

Precipitação total: *1,1mm*

Agora cou com 7,8ºC, 85%HR e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2008 às 23:31)

Por cá tive de acumulação 2 mm.

Mínima, de 8.6ºC.

Máxima, de 13.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2008 às 23:40)

Neste momento tenho 10,2ºC, a subir ao ritmo de +0,7ºC/h

*Extremos de Hoje:*






*Precipitação:* 2,1mm


----------



## fsl (12 Dez 2008 às 23:52)

Hoje em OEIRAS:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 12-12-08  23:47) 
Temperatura:  11.2°C  
Humidade: 81%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.0°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1022.7 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 5.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 27.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  510.4mm 
Wind chill:  11.2°C  
Indíce THW:   11.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  11.1°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.7°C às  21:51  15.1°C às 13:27 
Humidade:  61%  às  13:42  89%  às   9:57 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.1°C às  19:40  11.1°C às   9:57 
Pressão:  1019.7mb  às   7:05  1023.4mb  às  19:56 
Precipitação mais intensa:   62.0mm/hr  às   9:28 
Maior Rajada Vento:   57.9 km/hr  às  12:20 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  7.2°C às   3:54  
Maior Indíce Calor   14.4°C às  11:05


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 00:09)

*Extremos do dia 12 de Dezembro:*
Tmin: 7,7ºC
Tmáx: 13,1ºC
Precipitação: 3,9mm

Por agora céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 9,3ºC e 75% de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2008 às 00:28)

Depois de uma máxima de 14.8ºC e mínima a rondar os 9ºC (não sei ao certo pois esqueci-me de fazer o reset à estação), sigo com 11º.2 e 1023hpa.
O céu está nublado, mas sem ameaçar chuva, para já...
Até amanhã.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Dez 2008 às 01:08)

Boa noite. No dia em que me tornei pai, o céu aqui pela Lagoa variou entre o nublado e o muito nublado.
Tmin - 11ºC
Tmax -20,4ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 01:11)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. No dia em que me tornei pai, o céu aqui pela Lagoa variou entre o nublado e o muito nublado.
> Tmin - 11ºC
> Tmax -20,4ºC



Parabéns


----------



## DMartins (13 Dez 2008 às 07:56)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. No dia em que me tornei pai, o céu aqui pela Lagoa variou entre o nublado e o muito nublado.
> Tmin - 11ºC
> Tmax -20,4ºC



Bom dia.
*Parabéns amigo!*

Temp. actual 9,5º, chove a "potes"...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Dez 2008 às 09:32)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. No dia em que me tornei pai, o céu aqui pela Lagoa variou entre o nublado e o muito nublado.
> Tmin - 11ºC
> Tmax -20,4ºC



Bom Dia
Muitos parabéns


Por aqui neste a temperatura Minima de hoje foi de 4.2ºC, neste momento estão 10.8ºC, chove fraco e o vento sopra fraco de w.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 09:37)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. No dia em que me tornei pai, o céu aqui pela Lagoa variou entre o nublado e o muito nublado.
> Tmin - 11ºC
> Tmax -20,4ºC




Parabéns. Felicidades


----------



## ct5iul (13 Dez 2008 às 10:05)

BOM DIA LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 12.4ºC/ GMT 09:55
Temp ao sol: 12.6ºC/ GMT 09:55
Pressão: 1012.6Hpa - GMT 09:55
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 3.3 km/h - GMT 09:55
Escala de Beaufort :1 Aragem
Direção do Vento: W - GMT 09:55
Temperatura do vento: 12.4ºC - GMT 09:35
Humidade Relativa: 91 % - GMT 09:55
Chuva Precipitação: 6.5mm - GMT 09:55
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo - GMT 09:55
Altitude: 110Metros

Hoje acordei as 06:25 com o alarme de precipitação mas desde as 00h ainda so registei 6.5mm 
Neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado vai chuviscando nao sei se vou estar por lisboa o resto do fim de semana deixo ja a minima 8.4ºC as 2:10


----------



## ct5iul (13 Dez 2008 às 10:08)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. No dia em que me tornei pai, o céu aqui pela Lagoa variou entre o nublado e o muito nublado.
> Tmin - 11ºC
> Tmax -20,4ºC


 Parabens


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2008 às 10:53)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. No dia em que me tornei pai, o céu aqui pela Lagoa variou entre o nublado e o muito nublado.
> Tmin - 11ºC
> Tmax -20,4ºC



Parabéns 

Aqui chove com 12,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 11:18)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. No dia em que me tornei pai (...)



Muitos Parabéns Miguel! Felicidades!


----------



## iceworld (13 Dez 2008 às 11:43)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. No dia em que me tornei pai, o céu aqui pela Lagoa variou entre o nublado e o muito nublado.
> Tmin - 11ºC
> Tmax -20,4ºC




Parabéns!! 
Que seja mais 1 meteolouco


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2008 às 12:24)

Vou deixar isto aqui apenas para ficar arquivado no fórum, *não é de hoje*, mas da madrugada de ontem. 

Ontem mais ou menos pelas 5:30 da manhã próximo de Rio Maior o teles reportou chuva intensa e ventos muito fortes durante um curto espaço de tempo que provocaram alguns estragos ligeiros em telhados na zona.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Dez 2008 às 13:22)

BOA TARDE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.4ºC/ GMT 13:15
Temp ao sol: 13.5ºC/ GMT 13:15
Pressão: 1007.2Hpa - GMT 13:15
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 15.6 km/h - GMT 13:15
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar fresco
Direção do Vento: SW - GMT 13:15
Temperatura do vento: 12.7ºC - GMT 13:15
Humidade Relativa: 92 % - GMT 13:15
Chuva Precipitação: 13.2mm - GMT 13:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo - GMT 13:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Continua a chuviscar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Dez 2008 às 19:43)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.7ºC
T.Minima: 4.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2008 às 21:09)

Extremos de hoje, até agora:

Tm: *9,4 ºC*
Tx: *14,3 ºC*

P. Acum.: *11,6 mm*


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Dez 2008 às 21:26)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................8.2º
T máx...................................12.2º

H min...................................68%
H máx..................................98%

Pressão actual......................1004 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2008 às 22:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: 14.6ºC
mínima: 4.6ºC
actual: 12.2ºC

Precipitação: 9 mm


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2008 às 23:02)

Hoje:

Máxima:*14,4ºC*
Mínima:*8,4ºC*

Rajada máxima: *62,5km/h NW*

Precipitação total: *8,4mm*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Dez 2008 às 23:39)

Boa noite
Por cá dia de céu muito nublado e ameno
Tmin -15ºC
Tmax -21,7ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

Extremos de hoje:

2,4ºC / 7,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 23:48)

Neste momeno tenho 10,5ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 23:51)

Começa a nevar aqui também.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2008 às 23:51)

Por cá, acumulei 3 mm, tive uma mínima de 9.2ºC e máxima de 14.5ºC, rajada máxima de 78.8 km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 23:51)

Temperaturas de hoje 3.6/11.7ºc 

Precipitação 5.5mm.


----------



## fsl (13 Dez 2008 às 23:52)

*Em OEIRAS hoje :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 13-12-08  23:47) 
Temperatura:  11.4°C  
Humidade: 77%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.5°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr W 
Pressão: 1009.0 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 10.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 38.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  520.8mm 
Wind chill:  11.4°C  
Indíce THW:   11.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  11.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.6°C às   2:58  15.1°C às 13:57 
Humidade:  73%  às  21:36  94%  às  12:04 
Ponto de Orvalho:  7.2°C às   0:58  13.9°C às  13:16 
Pressão:  1007.1mb  às  14:20  1022.7mb  às   0:14 
Precipitação mais intensa:   80.6mm/hr  às   8:23 
Maior Rajada Vento:   48.3 km/hr  às  15:43 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  9.4°C às   2:53  
Maior Indíce Calor   15.6°C às  13:57 

*


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2008 às 23:53)

Boa noite

Dia de Inverno por aqui.
Muita chuva e muito frio.

Os extremos de temperatura foram: *+2,2ºC* / *+8,5ºC*


Actualmente: Chuva 19mm  e *(+2,2ºC)*







________


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 8,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,6ºC
Precipitação: 8,3mm

----------------------

Por agora céu muito nublado, 9,4ºC e 77% de humidade.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 23:58)

Hoje fico por aqui. Despeço-me com:

10,9º
1008 mb
Vento nulo
77%

Acumulado Total de hoje - *13,5 mm*
Extremos: *9,9º* | *15,0º*

Esperemos que esta noite nos traga algumas surpresas. Até amanhã.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

Boa noite!
Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 13,8ºC
Tmin: 7,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2008 às 00:34)

Acumulei de precipitação (no dia 13.Dezembro) *45,6mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2008 às 09:43)

Bom dia. 
A mínima foi de *8,6 ºC* e acumularam-se, até agora, *2,8 mm* de precipitação.
Estou pouco acima da mínima, com uma temperatura de *9,9 ºC* e céu pouco nublado, 
com boas abertas a Norte; o sol brilha intensamente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2008 às 09:48)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 7.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2008 às 12:17)

Boas

A mínima aqui foi de 9,9. Quase de certeza que vai ser ultrapassada antes das 0h.


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Dez 2008 às 22:27)

*Em Guimarães:* 

T min................................4.9º
T máx...............................9.3º

H min...............................41%
H máx..............................73%

Pressão actual..................1006 hPa


----------



## storm (27 Dez 2008 às 22:37)

Temperatura actual: 10.2ºC

Não chove, tudo calmo


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2008 às 22:45)

Mínima:*8,3ºC*
Máxima:*10,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*35,2km/h*

Precipitação:*44,2mm*


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2008 às 22:53)

Aqui vao os meus extremos do dia 14.Dez até ao dia de hoje

*Dia 14.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *9,5ºC*
Temp. Minima: *4,4ºC*

*Dia 15.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *11,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *3,4ºC*

*Dia 16.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *11,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *2,0ºC*

*Dia 17.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *12,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *4,3ºC*

*Dia 18.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *13,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *4,3ºC*

*Dia 19.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *13,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *6,7ºC*

*Dia 20.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *13,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,0ºC*

*Dia 21.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temp. Minima: *12,2ºC*

*Dia 22.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *17,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *11,0ºC*

*Dia 23.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *13,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *6,0ºC*

*Dia 24.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *13.3ºC*
Temp. Minima: *5,0ºC*

*Dia 25.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: --,-ºC
Temp. Minima: *3,5ºC*

*Dia 26.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *9,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *0,5ºC *

*Dia 27.Dez*
Temp. Máxima: *8,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *3,7ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2008 às 22:58)

Venho aqui repôr os extremos diários que se perderam com este incidente no fórum.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2008 às 23:36)

Aqui deixo os meus extremos doa dia 14 até hoje, pela ordem é o dia a temperatura mínima a máxima e a precipitação... 
Os valores dos dias 25 e 26 são de Grândola...


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2008 às 23:57)

Dia 14: 
0,6ºC / 3,4ºC
Aguaceiros de neve

Dia 15: 
-0,6ºC / 7,7ºC
Geada

Dia 16: 
-3,8ºC / 8,0ºC
Geada

Dia 17: 
-1,5ºC / 11,0ºC
Geada

Dia 18: 
0,1ºC / 9,9ºC
Geada

Dia 19: 
-1,1ºC / 10,0ºC
Geada

Dia 20: 
-2,1ºC / 11,0ºC
Geada





*NOTA IMPORTANTE:*


Devido ao problema técnico aqui referido perderam-se as mensages de cerca de 50 páginas do seguimento  (do dia 14 ao dia 27 Dezembro) mas a grande maioria foi agora recuperada embora apenas em formato imagem:

 Página 93
 Página 94
 Página 95
 Página 96
 Página 97
 
 Página 99
 Página 100
 Página 101
 Página 102
 Página 103
 Página 104
 Página 105
 Página 106
 Página 107
 Página 108
 Página 109
 Página 110
 Página 111
 Página 112
 Página 113
 Página 114
 Página 115
 Página 116
 Página 117
 Página 118
 Página 119
 Página 120
 Página 121
 Página 122
 Página 123
 Página 124
 Página 125
 Página 126
 Página 127
 Página 128
 Página 129
 Página 130
 Página 131
 Página 132
 Página 133
 Página 134
 Página 135
 Página 136
 Página 137
 Página 138
 
 Página 140
 Página 141
 Página 142


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

JPS Gaia disse:


> *Dia 27.Dez*
> Temp. Máxima: *8,2ºC*
> Temp. Minima: *3,7ºC*



Afinal, a máxima não foi de 8,2ºC

Registei as 23h59, maxima de *8,6ºC* (mas continua a ser a máxima mais baixa do ano )
Enquanto, a minima foi registada às 12h

Um dia todo trocado

A precipitação acumulado hoje, foi uns *16mm*


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

Dia 21: 
-0,5ºC / 16,0ºC
Geada

Dia 22: 
-1,0ºC / 12,6ºC
Geada

Dia 23: 
-2,9ºC / 15,0ºC
Geada

Dia 24: 
-3,5ºC / 10,7ºC
Geada

Dia 25: 
-4,1ºC / 9,3ºC
Geada


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 00:05)

Desde que comecei a registar temperatura (Setembro), este foi o dia mais frio, pena que não estivesse cá .

Tmáx: *6,7ºC* 


Neste momento:
T:* 6,5ºC*
HR: *79%*
P: *1013,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2008 às 00:07)

Dia 26: 
-4,5ºC / 6,0ºC
Neve e geada

Dia 27: 
-1,5ºC / 4,5ºC
Neve e chuva


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2008 às 00:10)

Boas! Aqui vão os extremos dos dias 26 e 27 de Dezembro aqui em Almada:

Dia 26

MIN 6.6 às 9:05
MAX 13.8 às 16:32
Chuva - 0 mm

Dia 27

MIN 9.1 às 12:45
MAX 11ºC às 3:49
Chuva - 14.5 mm


----------



## amarusp (28 Dez 2008 às 00:14)

Boa noite, Em Loriga(Vila) não nevou.
O dia 27 caracterizou-se por ventos e chuvas fortes.
Precipitação acumulada:62,99mm


----------



## Teles (28 Dez 2008 às 00:21)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de chuva moderada com temperatura maxima de 8.9 e  a temperatura actual de 7.7.
Durante o dia de hoje esteve o dia todo nublado com alguma nebulina e sem vento


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 00:23)

Está a subir a temperatura, estou a 0,1ºC de atingir a máxima diária .

T: *6,6ºC*
HR: *78%*


----------



## pedrorod (28 Dez 2008 às 00:26)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui despeço-me com:
T:6.6ºC
HR:98%
Pressão:1006hPa
Emfim aqui foi um dia que choveu muito pouco, caindo aguaneve cerca das 12 horas, o que já foi bom, devido ao facto de só estar a 350m de altitude


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 00:29)

Chuva fraca e *8,9ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 00:42)

Sigo com *9,2 ºC* e nada de chuva.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 00:44)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,2 ºC*
Tx: *10,3 ºC*

P. Acum.: *30,8 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 00:49)

Acabei de igualar a temperatura máxima.

T:* 6,7ºC*
HR:* 77%*
P: *1012,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 01:50)

Continuo com *9,2 ºC* completamente estagnados e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 01:58)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *9,3ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2008 às 02:25)

céu nublado mas a temperatura está nos 9-9 já a pressão está nos 1004-5 hpa. Até amanhã!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

Bom dia. 
A noite foi de céu muito nublado e de aguaceiros fracos.
Acumularam-se, até agora, *0,4 mm* de precipitação.

Tm: *9,1 ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

A minim foi alta, mas já era de esperar

Temp. Minima: *8,7ºC*
Precipitação: *0.0mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

DIA 14:
T.Máxima: 12.6ºC
T.Minima: 7.9ºC
DIA 15:
T.Máxima: 12.8ºC
T.Minima: 4.1ºC
DIA 16:
T.Máxima: 14.2ºC
T.Minima: 0.7ºC
geada.
DIA 17:
T.Máxima: 15.2ºC
T.Minima: 2.1ºC
geada.
DIA 18:
T.Máxima: 14.6ºC
T.Minima: 6.8ºC
DIA 19:
T.Máxima: 15.3ºC
T.Minima: 2.7ºC
geada.
DIA 20:
T.Máxima: 16.8ºC
T.Minima: 1.3ºC
geada.
DIA 21:
T.Máxima: 17.6ºC
T.Minima: 1.7ºC
geada.
DIA 22:
T.Máxima: 17.1ºC
T.Minima: 1.6ºC
geada.
DIA 23:
T.Máxima: 15.3ºC
T.Minima: 2.0ºC
geada.
DIA 24:
T.Máxima: 15.1ºC
T.Minaima: 1.3ºC
geada.
DIA 25:
T.Máxima: 14.4ºC
T.Minima: 1.1ºC
geada.
DIA 26:
T.Máxima: 14.2ºC
T.Minima: -0.4ºC
geada.
DIA 27:
T.Máxima: 11.1ºC
T.Minima: 7.7ºC

Hoje dia 28 a Minaima foi alta 10.1ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2008 às 12:45)

Boas

Aqui durante a noite não choveu mais e a mínima foi de 9,8ºC...

Agora céu coberto nada de chuva e 12,3ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 13:07)

A mínima aqui foi de 10,6 graus, às 5:29 da madrugada. 

De noite não choveu, não fez vento nem trovoada. Foi uma noite bem calma até.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Dez 2008 às 14:20)

Viva!

Aqui por Sacavém tempo nublado, sem chuva e com os seguintes valores:

Pressão: 1009 hpa
Temp. 12ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Dez 2008 às 15:59)

Por cá céu algo nublado e 15,7ºC
Extremos de hoje até ao momento

Tmin - 14ºC
Tmax - 16,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 16:17)

Uma bela manhã .

A temperatura máxima até agora foi de 7,8ºC e a mínima de 5,0ºC.

Neste momento o céu continua bastante carregado e a temperatura desce ...

T:* 7,3ºC*
HR:* 88%* (a subir bem)
P:* 1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 16:57)

Estava a ir tão bem... 

A temperatura está a subir e a HR a descer...

T: *7,4ºC*
HR: *85%*

O céu continua bastante carregado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 17:02)

Até parece ser de noite...


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 18:33)

*Extremos do dia 28.Dezembro.2008*

Temp. Máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,7ºC*


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 19:23)

Devido ao problema técnico aqui referido perderam-se as mensagens de cerca de 50 páginas (+600 mensagens) do seguimento  (do dia 14 ao dia 27 Dezembro) mas a grande maioria foi agora recuperada embora apenas em formato imagem. Não é a mesma coisa que estarem na BD do fórum, mas pelo menos não se perde o histórico quando um dia mais tarde alguém necessitar de consultá-lo.

 Página 93
 Página 94
 Página 95
 Página 96
 Página 97
 
 Página 99
 Página 100
 Página 101
 Página 102
 Página 103
 Página 104
 Página 105
 Página 106
 Página 107
 Página 108
 Página 109
 Página 110
 Página 111
 Página 112
 Página 113
 Página 114
 Página 115
 Página 116
 Página 117
 Página 118
 Página 119
 Página 120
 Página 121
 Página 122
 Página 123
 Página 124
 Página 125
 Página 126
 Página 127
 Página 128
 Página 129
 Página 130
 Página 131
 Página 132
 Página 133
 Página 134
 Página 135
 Página 136
 Página 137
 Página 138
 
 Página 140
 Página 141
 Página 142


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Dez 2008 às 19:25)

Agora aqui, 13,5ºC e 66% Hr


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2008 às 19:34)

Por agora céu nublado e 5,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,0ºC / 6,5ºC


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 19:40)

estou com 10.7Cº há 2horas!!!!!!
ao menos agora está nevoeiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2008 às 21:07)

Temperaturas de hoje 5.3/8.4ºc precipitação 4.5mm.


----------



## Lousano (28 Dez 2008 às 21:23)

Extremos hoje:

Max - T 17,1º
        H 76%

Min - T 10,4º
        H 56%

Segue neste momento com uns 12,3º estagnados.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2008 às 21:29)

Por hoje é tudo.
Extremos do dia: 10ºC - 12.9ºC.
De momento, sigo com 1014hpa (não pára de subir), e 11.4ºC.
O céu mantém-se com muita nebulosidade.
Até amanhã!!


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2008 às 22:39)

Boa noite

Por Oeiras estão agora 13ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (28 Dez 2008 às 22:46)

Temperatura exterior: *12,0ºc*
Humidade relativa: *94%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *11,1ºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *12,0ºc*
Pressão: *1014hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *2,2Km/h - NE*
Precipitação: *0,0mm desde as 00h00m de 28/12/2008*


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2008 às 22:51)

Mín.9,8ºC

Máx:13,5ºC

Rajada máxima:32,4km/h

 Agora vou com 10,5ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Dez 2008 às 22:59)

Boa Noite

Por aqui sigo com 12.1ºC e o céu está muito nublado:

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.5ºC

T.Minima: 10.1ºC


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 23:01)

A máxima de hoje foi de 13,1º.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2008 às 23:11)

Máximo Hoje:  15.0 ºC (13:49) 
Mínimo Hoje:  10.2 ºC (04:15) 

Voltaram as minimas acima dos 10ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2008 às 23:25)

Dia de céu nublado, agora com uma mistura de neblina e nevoeiro.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: -
actual: 11.4ºC (a mínima até agora)

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

Boa noite,

Por aqui os extremos foram:
Tmáx:15,1ºC
Tmin:12,1ºC

A precipitação hoje ficou-se pelos 3,2mm


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2008 às 23:44)

Boas! Aqui vão os extremos do dia 28 de Dezembro:

MIN 9.8 às 4:53
MAX 12.7 às 14:37

Chuva: 0 mm

Neste momento sigo com 11.3ºC e 92% de humidade

Instalou-se há pouco aqui um nevoeiro cerrado que não deixa ver nada. Está bem cerrado.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 00:27)

Devido a este problema, que ocorreu, deixo aqui os Extremos dos últimos Dias...


*Extremos de 15-12-2008*






*Extremos de 16-12-2008*





*Extremos de 17-12-2008*





_*Extremos de 18-12-2008*_





*Extremos de 19-12-2008*





*Extremos de 20-12-2008*





*Extremos de 21-12-2008*





*Extremos de 22-12-2008*





*Extremos de 23-12-2008*





*Extremos de 24-12-2008*





*Extremos de 25-12-2008*





*Extremos de 26-12-2008*





*Extremos de 27-12-2008*





*Extremos de Ontem:*







Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC e o Nevoeiro continua...


----------



## *Dave* (29 Dez 2008 às 00:41)

Depois de cerca de 3h com a mesma temperatura, eis que subiu agora 0,1ºC.

T: *6,7ºC*
HR: *95%*


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 00:44)

Boa noite pessoal.

Estou de volta de Várzea da Serra, onde apanhei ontem mais um dia de neve. Este ano tiro a barriga de misérias. Assim que poder, porque agora estou mergulhado num trabalho de bater com a cabeça nas paredes, posto algumas fotos do dia de ontem lá na aldeia.

Por agora, e em Odivelas, Nevoeiro cerrado. Já não via nevoeiro aqui há meses.
A temperatura está nos 10,2ºC
A humidade bem lá em cima, nos 95%.

Dada a imprevista e repentina ida a Várzea, não tive a quem deixar a estação, e fiquei sem os extremos dos últimos 2 dias referentes à temperatura.

Quanto à precipitação, dia 27 acumulei uns agradáveis 36,6mm.
Parece que choveu forte por aqui! Já não acumulava tanta precipitação desde Abril.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 00:58)

O nevoeiro está por cima de mim, mas a descer cada vez mais em altitude.
A humidade relativa, devido a isso, aumenta progressivamente e vai já nos *95 %*.
Estou com *10,3 ºC* e vento fraco de Leste, o nevoeiro vai ficando mais denso.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Dez 2008 às 01:06)

boas

neste momento 11.4º, vento fraco, céu limpo.

abraços


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2008 às 01:16)

5,1ºC e chuva moderada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 01:21)

Extremos do dia 28:

Tm: *9,1 ºC*
Tx: *11,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,4 mm*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Dez 2008 às 01:22)

Que nevoeiro... visibilidade max por 10m se tanto...

Espero que resolvam o mais rapidamente possivel o problema... precisao de ajda de um especializado??


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2008 às 01:22)

Mais fraca agora a precipitação.


----------



## Bgc (29 Dez 2008 às 01:25)

Chove fraco com 3.8ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Dez 2008 às 01:28)

Boas pessoal... Por aqui sigo com 10,4ºc e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Dez 2008 às 01:31)

bem vou-vos contar uma gira. Está nevoeiro em almada. Mas a direcção do vento que está a trazer o nevoeiro do rio deve vir da zona da fábrica de celulose. É um cheirete que nem se pode abrir a janela. Sigo agora com 11.1 e 94pc de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 01:47)

Está agora um nevoeiro bem denso por aqui.


----------



## Met (29 Dez 2008 às 02:14)

Boa Noite!
Nevoeiro cerrado em Loures e muita humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 02:18)

A temperatura encontra-se estagnada e já subiu para os *10,4 ºC*.
O nevoeiro continua denso e o vento sopra fraco de Leste.


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 02:36)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 02:40)

Nevoeiro e mais Nevoeiro! A Visibilidade ronda os 100m!

Temperatura nos 13,3ºC
Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,9ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2008 às 03:40)

Gilmet disse:


> Nevoeiro e mais Nevoeiro! A Visibilidade ronda os 100m!:



Aqui, sem exagero , a visibilidade é até onde a vista alcança.
Tão perto e tão longe que estamos uns dos outros.
Noite tranquila, sem vento, sem frio, 11,4º e com algumas nuvens médias.
Há 48 horas atrás tudo era diferente...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2008 às 03:46)

Penafiel - onde me encontro a trabalhar - tem nuvens médias, com excelente visibilidade e sem chuva de momento.
Aliás hoje verificaram-se apenas chuviscos isolados na área. E nada de frio ao contrário de outros dias.


----------



## Teles (29 Dez 2008 às 08:43)

Bom dia!Por aqui céu muito nublado algum borraço, vento fraco e temperatura de 10 graus


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2008 às 08:45)

Bons dias:
-Manhã de imensa visibilidade e tranquilidade apesar de céus carregados de altocúmulos.
temperatura nuns "tépidos" 11,5º.Ausência de vento.







[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Chuva? Talvez alguma fraca , lá mais  para a tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2008 às 09:04)

Bons dias,por aqui continua céu muito nublado choveu toda a noite mas fraca.
A temperatura oscilou pouco devido ao manto de nuvens temos a cobrir a zona e deve continuar.
Tempo actual nevoeiro muito denso com pouca visibidade temp;7.9ºc pressão 1021.0hpa com 96%hr.

Por aqui estamos de férias até ao fim do ano.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 12.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.1ºC e o céu está encoberto mas não chove.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2008 às 10:09)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu nublado e 5,2ºC.

Mínima de 4,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2008 às 10:12)

Céu muito nublado com nevoeiro denso e com 8.6ºc.

Por aqui vamos ao café da manhã.

Até já


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2008 às 10:19)

Céu nublado a ameaçar chuvisco. Humidade muito alta e minima de 10,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia!

Por aqui nevoeiro e chuva fraca.
Vento fraco de Este.
10,5ºC e humidade nos 95%.

Vou com 1,3mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Dez 2008 às 10:32)

boas

Sesimbra 13.7º, vento fraco, chuva fraca.

abraços


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 10:49)

a base das nuvens está nos 350mts razao pela qual agora nao tenho nevoeiro.
a temperatura é de 11.9Cº a subir rapidamente ( apesar da chuva fraca)
pelo tipo de precipitação e nebulosidade parece-me que isto é deevido a uma frente quente é por isso que hoje dão subida da temperatura.


----------



## Met (29 Dez 2008 às 11:19)

Agora em Cascais: céu muito nublado, sem chuva e ausência de nevoeiro.


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2008 às 11:27)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria tive uma 
madrugada de muito nevoeiro e alguma 
chuva fraca que se mantem ainda.
Temperatura Actual nos 12ºC.


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 11:30)

Começou agora a chover

Temp: *14,0ºC*

A minima não desceu dos *10.9ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2008 às 11:30)

Chove por cá.

0,4 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2008 às 11:37)

A mínima foi de 11.2ºC a de ontem e a de hoje. Noite de nevoeiro por vezes cerrado que não via nadinha, já deve haver uns 2 a 3 anos que não via nevoeiro aqui pela zona.

Neste momento sigo com 15.7ºC e céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Dez 2008 às 11:40)

bom dia,

por aqui minima de 8.3ºC....neste momento sigo com 12.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 11:53)

Bom Dia!

Noite de Nevoeiro cerrado, que se manteu até cerca das 10h, e Chuva fraca, que ainda agora persiste, pelo que levo *2,1mm* até ao momento!

Devido a um possível problema com o Sensor não irei revelar a Temperatura, por agora...

Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de E (90º)


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Dez 2008 às 12:04)

Bom dia!

Noite de nevoeiro que às 3:30 já começava a dissipar, mas que até de manhã manteve-se junto ao rio.

Destaque para alguma precipitação, embora não tenha registado nada.

MIN 8.9 às 6:42
MAX

Chuva: 0 mm

Neste momento sigo com 1019.5 hPa; 12.2ºC; 94%; WindChill nos 12.2; Ponto Orvalho nos 11.2

O vento é fraco de NE.

Até logo.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

Bom dia
Por aqui a chuva tem marcado presença desde as +/- 10:30, acompanhada por vento moderado.

Tmin. 10.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2008 às 12:10)

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.4ºC e o céu está muito nublado, de referir que á pouco choveu mas foi fraco.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2008 às 12:20)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,7ºC...Noite de muito nevoeiro...

A manha tem sido de chuva fraca que rendeu até agora apenas 1,1mm...a temperatura é de 12,4ºC e a humidade está no máximo 98% que deverá ser 100% já que a estação não dá mais que 98%, o vento é fraco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2008 às 12:22)

Boas,cá estou eu de volta em vez de um café foram dois e meia duzia de cigarros,está bonito estábom falando do tempo isto continua igual.

Céu muito nublado, o nevoeiro já levantou aqui pelo bairro da CARAPALHA com a temperatura a subir mas levemente

Tempo actual 9.5ºc pressão 1021.7hpa 96%hr.

E neste momento começa a chover.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 12:34)

O nevoeiro mantém-se por aqui.
Mas entretanto a chuva já parou.

Vou com 2,2mm acumulados.
A temperatura está nos 11,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2008 às 12:40)

Aqui a chuva rendeu 1,0mm.

O vento continua fraco de SE e o céu nublado.

Começou a entrar o ar quente e a temperatura já disparou para os 15ºC.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 13:14)

Boas

De manhã choveu fraco, o que fez com que o acumulado até agora seja de 0,9 mm.

Dados actuais:
15,2º
1018 mb
92% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 13:32)

A mínima foi de *10,1 ºC*.
Acumularam-se, até agora, *1,4 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2008 às 13:37)

Mais um dia bem cinzento por aqui

Neste momento 14ºC


----------



## iceworld (29 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

Previsão de mau tempo na Madeira e Açores


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/Previsao+de+mau+tempo+na+Madeira+e+Acores.htm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Dez 2008 às 13:51)

Bom dia
 Por cá dia de céu encoberto, com chuva, que foi algo intensa pela noite.

Actualmente estão 14,3ºC e 80% Hr, até agora a minima foi de 12,7ºC e a máxima de 16ºC valores atingidos durante a noite. A pressão está nos 981,6hpa o vento sopra de noroeste. Na ultima hora caíram 0,6 mm e nas ultimas 24h 10,8 mm


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 13:55)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco. Começou a chover. 

15,8º 
1017 mb (a pressão está a descer )

O acumulado aumentou para 1,8 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 14:07)

Continua a _Morrinha_ por aqui, mas levo *3,2mm*!

Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de S (180º)


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2008 às 14:12)

Continua a chuvinha que já rendeu 3,2mm de chuva.

temperatura de 13,0ºC e vento fraco a humidade sempre nos 98%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 14:14)

Já acumulei *2,0 mm*.
Sigo com *12,2 ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2008 às 14:14)

Pela Póvoa de Sta Iria também 
continuam os "borrifos" e alguma neblina.
Temperatura nos 13,3ºC.

ps: Alguém na região de Lisboa ainda tem nevoeiro denso?

*VOTOS DE PRÓSPERO E FELIZ ANO DE 2009!*
FALTAM 2 DIAS PARA 2009


----------



## *Dave* (29 Dez 2008 às 14:16)

Por aqui continua a chover e tenho nevoeiro fraco.

A temperatura está imóvel, assim como a HR.

T: *8,7ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1021,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 14:18)

Parou de chover mas o céu continua muito nublado. A temperatura não pára de subir. 15,9º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2008 às 14:20)

Por aqui neste momento chove fraco e estão 15.3ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2008 às 14:24)

Continua a chuvinha e tenho algum nevoeiro, 13,1ºC, 1016hpa, 98%HR e vento fraco, rajada máxima hoje 13,4km/h


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 14:31)

Começou agora a chover

Temp: *15,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 14:32)

A chuva tem sido por vezes moderada na última hora.
Vou com 6,1mm acumulados.

O nevoeiro tem estado a levantar, mas ainda se mantém denso acima nos lugares mais elevados do concelho.

A temperatura está nos 12,2ºC.
O vento, fraco de SE.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 14:34)

Começou a chover de novo. 16,0º e 1017 mb. Vento fraco. 91% HR.


----------



## Serrano (29 Dez 2008 às 14:36)

Dia de chuva na Covilhã, com 8.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.

Esta manhã, nos locais mais abrigados, ainda persistia alguma neve do passado sábado.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Dez 2008 às 15:00)

Boa tarde, 5mm acumulados por aqui e 11.8ºC.
Esta "amostra de chuva" já está a ficar irritante.


----------



## Jopiro (29 Dez 2008 às 15:11)

Por cá depois de uma madrugada de intenso nevoeiro sigo com uma morrinha estúpida, sem vento e com 13.1º.
Bom Ano para todos
Jopiro


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 15:13)

Parou de chover e acumulei *2,8mm*

Temp: *14,9ºC*


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2008 às 15:20)

Aumenta agora a neblina a Norte da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Continua a borrifar e a temperatura está estável nos 12,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 15:21)

O Nevoeiro continua, mas a Chuva parou! Tenho *4,3mm* acumulados!

Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de E (90º)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2008 às 15:21)

Boas,por aqui ainda continua desde as 12h30m e desde as 0h00m levo com 3.0mm.

Neste momento vai caindo fraquinha com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Temperatura 9.8ºc,máxima desde as 0h00 do dia 27.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 15:22)

Céu muito nublado. Não chove. 

16,2º 
1018 mb
1,8 mm acumulados
91% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 15:32)

chuva fraca e presistente ( já chove desde as 11 da manha) com T de 10.8Cº.
esta chuva é optima para os campos já que é facilmente absorvida pelos solos.
a base das nuvens situa-se nos 350mts mas aqui continua uma nevoa ligeira.
boas


----------



## *Dave* (29 Dez 2008 às 15:53)

O céu continua muito nublado e a chuvinha mantém-se.

T: *8,9ºC*
HR: *95%*
P:* 1021,1mb/hPa*


----------



## vinc7e (29 Dez 2008 às 16:12)

boa tarde,

aqui alguma chuva e temperatura de 11.6ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2008 às 16:16)

Não parou ainda de chover e levo acumulados *4,2mm* de chuva até ao momento...temperatura é de 13,5ºC, humidade 100% e pressão de 1017hpa o vento sopra fraco a rajada máxima foi de 14,7km/h S


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 16:54)

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado. Não chove.

16,1º
1018 mb
2,8 km/h S-SE
90% HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Dez 2008 às 16:56)

Agora por cá continua o céu encoberto, mas já não chove á algumas horas, mesmo assim nas ultimas 24h totalizei 14,4mm. Agora estão 15,2ºC 

É de salientar que hoje por cá caíu algum granizo e trovejou bastante durante a noite.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2008 às 17:09)

Zona de Penafiel com chuva fraca e céu encoberto. Chuveiro forte pelas 15.30h. Sem dados de temperatura actualmente.
Pelas 13.30 h chuviscos em Paços de Ferreira com 11º (toda a manhã com chuviscos).
 Não neva...


----------



## amarusp (29 Dez 2008 às 17:12)

Temperatura:9,8ºC
Precipitação:1,27 mm

Precipitação acumulada do mês:228,6mm


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 17:13)

Céu muito nublado, mas ainda não choveu mais desde o último aguaceiro

Temp: *14,1ºC*

Registei uma máxima de *15,8ºC*


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 17:31)

chove com temperatura de 10.0Cº a chuva vem caindo desde as 11h e agora regressou o nevoeiro em força


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2008 às 17:43)

Boas, mais um dia sem ver o sol já lá vão 3 dias.
O céu continua encoberto com algum nevoeiro ainda não parou de chover desde o inicio da tarde mas fraca.
Dados actuais 9.8ºc pressão 1021.2hpa com 96%hr mais 3.5mm de .


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 18:05)

O Nevoeiro ainda não levantou... Manteve-se todo o Dia!

No entanto, não choveu mais, pelo que mantenho os 4,3mm

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de SSO (202º)


----------



## storm (29 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

Temperatura actual: 14.4ºC

Dia de céu nublado, um aguaceiro que durou 15 minutos e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 18:24)

O nevoeiro que deu algumas tréguas durante o meio da tarde, voltou em força.
Está cerrado. E com ele voltou também a chuva fraca e constante.

Vou com 6,8mm acumulados.
A temperatura está nos 13,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2008 às 18:30)

Por aqui a chuva aumentou de diâmetro há um bocado, já aumentou para 4.0mm.

Continua encoberto com algum nevoeiro a temp:subiu para os 10.0ºc e 96%hr.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2008 às 18:30)

Aqui acumulei apenas 1,0 mm e pela manhã. Da parte da tarde a precipitação foi toda ao "poste", melhor dizendo, passou pelas redondezas 

A humidade está alta mas ainda não há nevoeiro.


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2008 às 18:35)

Por aqui chove agora com maior 
intensidade e mantêm-se algum nevoeiro.
Temperatura: 12,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2008 às 18:39)

Pela Lousã surgiram períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos durante a tarde, com permanente vento moderado/forte. Segue neste momento com uns agradáveis 14,3º.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Dez 2008 às 18:42)

Por aqui tem sido um dia de chuviscos...
E relativamente quente: máxima de 16.3ºC
De momento, sigo com 15ºC


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 18:46)

Durante a tarde tem chovido, embora com alguns intervalos de tempo. Por agora não chove mas o céu continua muito coberto.

15,4º 
1019 mb
0,0 km/h
91% HR
1,8 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2008 às 19:27)

De momento períodos de chuva fraca, bancos de nevoeiro disperso, temp. de 9ºC ("made by sensor de renault scénic").
Tá bom o tempo - húmido, fresco, encoberto - ou seja sem sol (a esta hora seria um pouco difícil mas...)


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Dez 2008 às 20:11)

boas

13.7º, vento fraco, céu nublado.

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

Finalmente o Nevoeiro deu tréguas, por aqui!

Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de SSO (202º)


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2008 às 20:27)

Neblina com chuvisco e 6,4ºC por aqui.


Extremos de hoje:

4,2ºC / 7,3ºC


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

nevoeiro e vento fraco  a temperatura deu um pulo para 13.2Cº tendo subido em 3h 3Cº


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 20:43)

Dados actuais:

14,8º
1019 mb
0,0 km/h
91% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2008 às 20:51)

Boa Noite

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi marcado pela chuva fraca e pelo vento fraco de E.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se encoberto mas não chove e a temperatura está nos 14.2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima:15.6ºC

T.Minima: 12.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2008 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado, e nevoeiro durante a noite passada de realçar fenómeno raro por estas bandas, alguma chuva embora fraca esta tarde aqui na terrinha, porque por volta das 15h30m na A22 entre o nó de Faro e Olhão, caiu uma carga de água que aliada ao nevoeiro cerrado passei da velocidade de 130 km/h para os 40 km/h ainda aparecia a BT e era td multado por irem a menos de 50km/h na auto-estrada, e mesmo assim, alguns condutores nem ligavam as luzes.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 21:05)

Começou agora a chover 
Vento fraco

Temp: *12,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 21:09)

Sigo com *12,8 ºC* e céu muito nublado.
Acumulei, durante o dia de hoje, *4,4 mm*.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Dez 2008 às 21:10)

Boa noite
Por aqui depois de um final de tarde bastante chuvoso, reina a calmaria.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 8.8mm
Temp.actual 12.1ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Dez 2008 às 21:10)

Boas!

Acumulei até agora uns parcos 0.5 mm.

Neste momento sigo com 13.9ºC
94% de humidade
1020 hPa


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2008 às 21:29)

Boas,

Temperatura mínima: 4,6ºC (6:09)

Temperatura máxima: 7,7ºC (13:43)

Até agora o dia rendeu  apenas 1,1mm.



Situação actual:6,9ºC, 98%HR, 1020hPa e 7ºC de ponto de orvalho.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Dez 2008 às 21:38)

Neste momento:
T:* 8,5ºC*
HR: *95%*
P:* 1021,9mb/hPa*


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Dez 2008 às 21:41)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.....................................10.4º
T máx....................................13.3º

H min.....................................59%
H máx....................................88%

Pressão actual.........................1020 hPa


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 21:56)

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

14,5º
1020 mb
0,0 km/h
91% HR


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2008 às 23:01)

Extremos hoje:

Max - T 14,6º
         H 86%

Min - T 11,7º
         H 76%

Temperaturas altas e como neste momento sigo com 14,1º e possivelmente a temperatura de dia amanhã será amena, prespectiva-se uma média de temperatura de um dia de Outubro.


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 23:02)

*Extremos do dia 29.Dezembro.2008*

Temp. Máxima: *15,8ºC*
Temp. Minima: *10,9ºC*

Precipitação: *7,2mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,1 ºC*
Tx: *13,8 ºC*

P. Acum.: *4,4 mm*


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

Dados actuais:

14,1º
1020 mb
0,0 km/h
91% HR


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2008 às 23:15)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,7ºC, e a máxima foi de 13,7ºC...

A rajada máxima foi de apenas 23,4km/h SE

A precipitação acumulada foi de 4,2mm


----------



## *Dave* (29 Dez 2008 às 23:21)

Por aqui estou a 0,1ºC de igualar a máxima diária.

Neste momento, além do denso nevoeiro, sigo com:
T: *8,8ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1022,1mb/hPa*


----------



## meteo (29 Dez 2008 às 23:22)

dia dos "chatinhos" meteorologicamente falando por aqui.. aquela chuvinha formada por pingos minusculos que demora mais de 30 minutos para molhar o chão..foi assim quase o dia todo...e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 23:25)

Continua a chover, e ja acumulei *7,1mm*

Temp: *12,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 23:29)

Por aqui, alguma _Morrinha_, e Céu totalmente Encoberto. A Serra de Sintra tem bastante Nevoeiro!

Temperatura a rondar os 13ºC
Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NE (45º)

Mantenho os 4,3mm de Precipitação...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

Boas mais um regresso de um jantar da festa de natal nunca mais têm fim.

Por aqui continua-se de céu muito nublado,já não chove desde as 20h30m com vento nulo.

Tempo actual 9.9ºc pressão 1022.8hpa 96%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.4/10.0ºc precipitação 4.5mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 23:57)

Por aqui o nevoeiro ainda marca presença, de forma não tão densa agora.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 9,6ºC
Tmáx: 13,2ºC
Precipitação: 7,0mm.

O dia foi marcado por chuva em geral fraca e nevoeiro constante.
A humidade relativa do ar andou sempre lá em cima.
Foi um dia óptimo para lavar a roupa pendurada no estendal.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Dez 2008 às 23:58)

Boas, aqui vão os extremos do dia 29 de Dezembro

MIN 8.9 às 6:42
MAX 14.7 às 16:58

Chuva: 0.5 mm


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2008 às 00:56)

Boa noite,

Dia com céu parcialmente nublado a limpo, com temperaturas amenas  e sem chuva.

Os extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 16,0ºC
Tmin: 12,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 01:09)

A temperatura persiste nos *12,8 ºC*, mas a humidade já desceu para os *93 %*.
A pressão sobe continuamente, estando nos *1020,4 hPa* e o vento sopra fraco de SE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2008 às 09:30)

Bom Dia

Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 11.0ºC.


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2008 às 09:35)

11.8Cº agora  com ceu encoberto mas sem nevoeiro. as nuvens correm rapidamente de SE para NO e estão nos 400m ( ups uma aberta)


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2008 às 09:42)

Mínimo Hoje:  11.4 ºC (07:50) 

Mais uma minima que não lembra a ninguem numa altura destas do ano. A humidade é que continua alta.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2008 às 10:02)

Bom dia!
Esta noite rendeu uma mínima miserável de 12.3ºC...
De momento, estão 13.6ºC, o céu está muito nublado, principalmente para os lados de Lisboa, e a pressão mantêm-se alta, nos 1020hpa...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2008 às 10:59)

De momento céu com nuvens altas e uma sensação "quentinha" com o sol a dar na cara. Vento calmo aqui em Penafiel
Sem dados objectivos mas subjectivos há que chegue...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 11:08)

Estou com *11,7 ºC* e céu muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco de SE.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 12:49)

Mínima desta noite de 11,1ºC 

Agora céu coberto e 13,9ºC com vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 13:05)

A mínima desta noite foi de 12,2º


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2008 às 13:08)

A minha minima foi de *13,1ºC*

Até agora, nao se registou nenhuma precipitação


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Dez 2008 às 13:25)

Boas Tardes!

Depois da tarde chuvosa de ontem regressou o sol, apenas com algumas nuvens e algum vento, com o registo de uma rajada de *38.9km/h* de SE.

Por agora:
T:*14.4ºC*
H:*74%*
P:*1019 (desc.)*


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2008 às 15:29)

Hoje as temperaturas foram mesmo obscenas:

TMax - 19,2º

TMin - 13,5º

Segue neste momento com 17,3º, parcialmente nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2008 às 16:26)

*Extremos do dia 30.Dezembro.2008*

Temp. Máxima: *18,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *13,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2008 às 16:33)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 14,6 ºC (11h40)
Mínima = 8,9 ºC (08h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 13,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 0,7 ºC (dia 15); Temp. Máxima = 16,5 (dia 22).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2008 às 18:01)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.3ºC

T.Minima: 11.0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Dez 2008 às 19:34)

Agora 14,4ºC , 74% Hr e 0,3 mm na ultima hora


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2008 às 20:42)

Céu nublado e 8,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

6,4ºC / 9,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2008 às 21:16)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: 17.4ºC
mínima: 11.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2008 às 21:47)

Extremos do dia: 
 17.8ºC  - 12.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2008 às 22:00)

Temperaturas de hoje 9.4/16.0ºc.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Dez 2008 às 00:05)

Boas!

Aqui vão os extremos do dia:

MIN 11.8ºC às 8:40
MAX 15.8ºC às 16:59

Precipitação 3.1 mm

Até amanhã!


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 00:11)

A mínima do dia 30 foi de 11,1ºC e a máxima foi de 16,5ºC...

A rajada máxima foi de 45,4km/h SW

A precipitação total foi de 9,5mm


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Dez 2008 às 00:14)

Extremos do dia:
Temp:Máx: *15,0ºC*/Min:*11,2ºC*/actualmente tenho *12,3ºC*
HR: *99%*
Pres: *1016hpa*
Prec: *7,2mm*
Vento: *10km/h*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Dez 2008 às 00:25)

Agora por cá 15,7ºC e muitas nuvens

A minha estação na net em: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAZORES92&wuSelect=PWS


----------



## Manuel Brito (31 Dez 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*

Boas.





até amanhã.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2008 às 01:22)

Parabéns MiguelMinhoto! Mais uma estação a debitar dados para o Wunderground!!

Ontem, terminei o Dia com *7,4mm* de Precipitação!

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *16,4ºC*. Não registei Temperatura Mínima, devido ao facto de a Estação apresentar valores excessivamente altos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 01:25)

Extremos do dia 30:

Tm: *11,3 ºC*
Tx: *15,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *4,6 mm*


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 12:46)

A minima do dia 31.Dez é de *11,4ºC*

A precipitação acumulada é de *4,8mm*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Dez 2008 às 13:52)

Gilmet disse:


> Parabéns MiguelMinhoto! Mais uma estação a debitar dados para o Wunderground!!
> 
> Ontem, terminei o Dia com *7,4mm* de Precipitação!
> 
> A Temperatura Máxima foi de *16,4ºC*. Não registei Temperatura Mínima, devido ao facto de a Estação apresentar valores excessivamente altos!



Obrigado Gil. 

Agora tenho 18,3ºC E 79% hR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 14:07)

Mínima de *11,4 ºC* e já *15,4 mm* acumulados, grande parte da precipitação caiu durante a noite.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2008 às 15:12)

Máximo Hoje:  *18.3 ºC* (14:12) *Máxima do mês*

Mínimo Hoje:  12.2 ºC (05:13) 
Rajada Hoje:  38.6 km/h (01:42) 
Precipitação Hoje: 8.4 mm


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 15:13)

A mínima de hoje foi de 12,8º


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 16:45)

*Extremos do dia 31.Dezembro.2008*

Temp. Máxima: *16,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *11,4ºC*

Precipitação: *5,1mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 17:52)

POR AQUI FICA OS ULTIMOS DADOS DO DIA 31/12/2008

Temperaturas 8.3/10.3ºc e precipitação 7.0mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 18:25)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.0ºC

T.Minima: 11.8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Dez 2008 às 19:00)

Boa tarde.

Aqui muitas nuvens

Pressão a subir , agora nos 1002 hpa a absoluta e nos 992,4 hpa a relativa
18,4ºC e 82% Hr  Prec - 5,1 mm (24h)


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 21:21)

Por aqui hoje a mínima foi de 11,5ºC e a máxima foi de 14,4ºC...

A rajada máxima foi de  42,0km/h SSE

A precipitação total foi de 23,2mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 21:40)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,4 ºC*
Tx: *16,0 ºC*

P. Acum.: *15,6 mm*

---

Dia de chuva, com particular incidência durante a madrugada e manhã.
Durante a tarde também choveu, mas com menor intensidade e quantidade.


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2008 às 21:49)

Extremos de hoje, último dia do ano:

*temperatura mínima: 5,5ºC
*
*temperatura máxima: 8,4ºC*



________


----------

